# Manga Complaint Thread



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2015)

So a lot of you have been complaining about a perceived drop in quality since the time skip. Quite a few "OP sucks" threads have been popping up which means that I'll use this thread to consolidate them. Just to be clear, if you have a new/original, specific, never before heard of complaint, then feel free to create a thread about it. However, if you are just making a thread that says the manga is poor quality/has bad writing/etc. etc. for whatever reason, then post your thoughts here. 

Thank you. 

_P.S. I reserve the right to nuke this thread to a fiery hell should the circumstances warrant it._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2015)

DressRosa is mediocre.

And I say that as a doflamingo fan boy. Can't imagine how bad this arc is for people that don't like dofamingo.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 3, 2015)

Where's Marcelle?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Thank Enel SH4L made this. Now I can report all the bitchiness outside of this thread.


----------



## Lawliet (May 3, 2015)

Report Marc if he bitches outside this thread


----------



## Dellinger (May 3, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> DressRosa is mediocre.
> 
> And I say that as a doflamingo fan boy. Can't imagine how bad this arc is for people that don't like dofamingo.



The only good stuff in this arc have Doflamingo in it.


----------



## Sauce (May 3, 2015)

Fishman Island was shit.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Thank Enel SH4L made this. Now I can report all the bitchiness outside of this thread.



Put one in the telegrams too


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2015)

Rob Lucci should have won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Report Marc if he bitches outside this thread



I'll stalk that bish 

EDIT: my legit complaint:

Kinda sick of Sanji, Robin, and Brook being treated like mooseshit. Especially the latter. Brook never even once had a proper fight. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 3, 2015)

Oda needs better editors who aren't afraid of him or his reputation tbh tbf. 

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2015)

_#teambitchin_ headquarters, nice. I get the feeling after the following chapter peeps are gonna be here for a while.



oOLawlietOo said:


> Report Marc if he bitches outside this thread



Bring it on, punk.


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

FI sucked
Luffy fainted after a final battle he didn't take much damage in, in comparison to past events
Fodder such as Hyouzou and Monet blocked G2 Luffy
Luffy takes 90 chapters to get serious
Sanji is a serious hindrance to the crew
Usopp is still an enormous coward
Nami suddenly has a thing for saving children which just feels too suddenly plot relevant to be taken seriously
SH gags are so old as hell
Melon-tits and neck-bellies are plastered onto every female body
Way too many characters Oda's trying to give panel time on Dressrosa


----------



## Satsuki (May 3, 2015)

Dellinger barely got to show his skills  
I was looking forward to that 
Oda why 
Also I miss Sanji's group


----------



## Impact (May 3, 2015)

Doflamingo crew was  a letdown


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2015)

oda lost his touch like 4.5 years ago, it's been incredibly mediocre since, you can no longer really call it a slump, he's in freefall, this was the arc that was supposed to return OP back to it's former 'kwality' instead it's become  more apparent than ever that 

oda

a

shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Impact said:


> Doflamingo crew was  a letdown



I can also agree with this.


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2015)

Finally a HQ.

#teambitchin'


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Dellinger barely got to sho



He was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyways.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

this is kind of a discussion-stifling and defensive thing to do tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Just a silly little inquiry, can we bitch about people bitchin here?


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Just a silly little inquiry, can we bitch about people bitchin here?



No. that is bitchin' paradox.


----------



## Freechoice (May 3, 2015)

can someone make a thread about complaining about the name #teambitchin?


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2015)

leave my name alone


----------



## Ruse (May 3, 2015)

Post Ts SH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> leave my name alone





Shut your bish hole you bish


----------



## Araragi (May 4, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Post Ts SH



^^                 .


----------



## Kobe (May 4, 2015)

The characters have become too one dimensional.

Also I don't get how Sanji gets to be cocky despite the fact he gets his ass handed to him in recent arcs. Like, asking for permission to attack Big Mom's ship.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2015)

Crew dynamics is terrible, and Usopp is not soloing anyone anymore cuz he is not showing his full power the whole timeskip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

>Usopp is not soloing anyone *anymore *

The only Usopp solo that ever happened was against Perona. And he had a significant advantage over her. 

I love Usopp to death. But he never was a solo'er.


----------



## Amol (May 4, 2015)

So  I guess Marc is unofficial President of this Headquarter ? :swasticat


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

While it's true that it was the timeskip that marked the downturn, I don't think it was necessarily the fault of anything to do with the timeskip itself.

My problem with Punk Hazard and Dressrosa is the lack of focus. Jumping around between a hundred different scenes. It just all blurs together, without any build up and payoff.

The individual parts are still interesting, but on the whole it just doesn't work as well as it used to. 

On top of that since we've gotten to the New World, most villains have been laughable. All of Fishman Island was laughable and all of Punk Hazard minus Vergo was laughable. 

In Dressrosa, everyone EXCEPT Doflamingo is laughable. The officers have been taken out far too easily and 90% of Pink vs Franky was off-paneled. The Seats have fallen to a one legged man, a half dead and restrained man with one arm, and Zoro. I feel like the only Seat that wasn't laughable was Vergo, and even he was fucked over easily by Law. 

I guess it's up the Yonko crews to change that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

I've been saying for years that Vergo was a shit. But nobody listened


----------



## Beckman (May 4, 2015)

Dressrosa got absolutley zero tension and really feels like a cheap remake of Alabastas final battle (again, without the actual tension).

Issho should have been introduced after the arc.

Don't like how Luffy is so derpy and useless until he whipps out his new super mode and stomps everything.

No more goddam damsels in distress pls.

_#teambitchin_


----------



## Kobe (May 4, 2015)

Issho's introduction this early didn't make sense. Sabo, you could understand since there was Mera Mera no Mi to be had but Issho was completely useless and irrelevant to the plot so far.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Just a silly little inquiry, can we bitch about people bitchin here?



No. Valid and constructive criticism is encouraged.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 4, 2015)

The thing is that if we, a bunch of part time weaboo's, losers and nerds on a Japanese manga forum with no real literary critiquing or manga writing expertise ourselves, can diagnose the problems and issues with post TS OP so well, I fail to see how Oda and his crack team of editors and staff can't. 

As I said before, I think it's because Oda's reached such untouchable status now at Jump (he's practically the only thing keeping it profitable) I think the new people around him are too afraid to challenge his ideas and vision for "in-arc stories". The old guard who were with him from the start and perhaps were with him when he wasn't as big have probably left and it's now a new team who are a lot more deferential and sycophantic to him. 

I also think Oda's developed a rather nasty habit of being indecisive and fickle recently. There have been some hints that he's made u-turn's in the story. Ultimately it comes down to poor foresight which in itself comes to poor planning. Oda or one of his editors should have had the wherewithal to have seen during the planning stage for DR that having a fucking Admiral sitting around his ass doing nothing when DR was burning and Doflamingo was threatening to destroy it completely was going to kill the tension. 

You don't turn into a bad author overnight and I still don't think he is one (the grand story is as amazing as ever) but he does need to shape up asap otherwise the post TS material which has so much potential to the GOATEST thing in entire manga history what with the amazing world building Oda has spent years developing, will be completely wasted. 

Sadly it looks like the only way we may get Oda to even acknowledge that something's off is if it noticeably impacts sales and I seriously doubt that's going to happen anytime soon what with how much of a religion OP is in Nippon.


----------



## Patrick (May 4, 2015)

The fucking length of the arcs 

It's more apparent than ever now that minor arcs like FI and PH got like 50 chapters each and how Dressrosa isn't nearly the most important arc yet and it is well over 80 chapters already.

If Oda continues this pace we'll have another 20 years of One Piece, which in my opinion isn't a good thing with it all being as stretched out as it is.

Even pre-skip this problem was already existent. East Blue had really solid pacing but the moment the Strawhats hit the Grandline the pacing started dragging. At first I didn't really bother because I read through it all in one go but when you look back (or were actually there when the early GL arcs were released) you'd see that there are way too many unnecessary chapters.


----------



## Dellinger (May 4, 2015)

Oda knows OP isn't as good as before,he himself said that.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 4, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Oda knows OP isn't as good as before,he himself said that.



Really? Do you have a link for that? Genuinely quite interested to read his opinions on the matter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Yeah... Links on that would be nice.


----------



## Amol (May 4, 2015)

Dressrosa lacks tension.
We are having a arc boss fight here and I feel no tension at all.
Issho shouldn't have been introduced in this arc so early.
Same goes for Sabo.
When there are Super Strong Blind Samurai and Big Brother who are backing up Luffy then it is really impossible to feel threatened by DD's claims.
In fact DD is possibly the first villain who was in more danger than Protagonist.
Practically everyone in this Island is after his blood .
DD not being strongest in his own arc hurt his status of threatening villain IMO.


----------



## Dellinger (May 4, 2015)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Really? Do you have a link for that? Genuinely quite interested to read his opinions on the matter.



Well,he said that OP will get more exciting this year.I take that as him acknowledging that he is done some mistakes.


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Well,he said that OP will get more exciting this year.I take that as him acknowledging that he is done some mistakes.



Not to be rude, he also asked for a link to oda saying this.

Although I do recall the OP will get more exciting statement, just don't remember who thread that I recently read it in.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

Oda said it at Jump Festa last year

Just type it on Google


----------



## GreenStache (May 4, 2015)

Strawhats minus Luffy and Zoro have downgraded from 'supporting' cast to 'extras'. They honestly have no significance in the story anymore which is just sad.


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oda said it at Jump Festa last year
> 
> Just type it on Google



Okay,  no need for me to look it up because every year someone makes a thread about Jump festa info and I can recall now where I first remember hearing it from.


----------



## Dark (May 4, 2015)

One Piece's pacing sucked even before the timeskip and it's getting worse.


----------



## TheWiggian (May 4, 2015)

Bellamys punches = Gamma Knife + Counter Shock + Injection shot et cetera.


----------



## Dr. White (May 4, 2015)

Amol said:


> Dressrosa lacks tension.
> We are having a arc boss fight here and I feel no tension at all.
> Issho shouldn't have been introduced in this arc so early.
> Same goes for Sabo.
> ...



Legitimate gripe


----------



## Atlas (May 4, 2015)

Everything changed when the Timeskip happened...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 5, 2015)

one piece just ain't one piece no more


----------



## Luke (May 5, 2015)

Fuck the pacing
Fuck the dwarves 
Fuck G4

Fuck the King


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Amol said:


> Dressrosa lacks tension.
> We are having a arc boss fight here and I feel no tension at all.
> Issho shouldn't have been introduced in this arc so early.
> Same goes for Sabo.
> ...



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 5, 2015)

I might have to join teambitchin after next chapter


----------



## Soca (May 5, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> one piece just ain't one piece no more



Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (May 5, 2015)

To me, the problem has been that Oda's putting too many unnecessary subplots and it's hurting the pacing of the arc and he's having to sacrifice content from the other SHs and the fights themselves to fit them all in.  This is an arc that should be well over 100 chapters, something like 125 chapters, yet Oda's trying to cram it into about 90 chapters.  He was too bold with this arc and ended up failing miserably with it in the end. 

For every great moment in Dressrosa, and there were quite a few, it feels like there were just as many equally negative moments.  The entire middle third of the arc from right after Sabo's reveal to when Luffy and Law make it to the top of the palace tower is so incredibly mediocre as a whole.  Outside of a few solid chapters and Sabo's getting the fruit and his scuffle with Fujitora, it was just an overall terrible 30 chapters.  Too much running around, too many plot lines that nobody cares about ,and too much just overall mediocre content.  

post-TS through the first 2 arcs was awkward, it just didn't feel right.  And where Dressrosa was supposed to boost it up, it failed.  I feel like OP is falling for hte shonen post-TS curse in that in the post-TS era, it's less about creativity and arcs to make arcs and world build and create god content, and more about handling the over arching story and started to tie up the loose ends that were built up in the first half.  It was stated that after Dressrosa, the series would be close to 70% done.  It's pretty clear that while we'll get arcs with world building, it's more about truly, earnestly setting up for the final showdown and having to focus more on that.  

If we can get Marineford-esque epicness for the last several arcs, it wouldn't be too bad.  I jsut think that people were expecting Alabasta/EL epicness, where Dressrosa is more of a direct setup arc for future content, which is what Cavendish said in 784. 

There are a lot of issues with OP right now.  The good news is the arc is nearing its end and we'll hopefully meet up with the rest of the crew relatively soon.


----------



## Lawliet (May 6, 2015)

Whether it's Fuji or Sabo that are not on the island, or both; the results would be the same. Saying there's no tension cuz Fuji and Sabo are on the island is the same as saying there was no tension in any of Luffy's fights cuz we always know he'd win/survive one way or another. Doffy is not the first villain to say "i'm gonna kill you all", and he's not the first to fail.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 6, 2015)

^no its not the same


----------



## Green Monkey (May 6, 2015)

If you joined #teambitchin now and not when were spending chapter after chapter on dwarves and crack babies.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2015)

The Bleach oneshots and DBZ level fights are increasing alot. Basically fights quality declined, even though its just support characters fighting.


----------



## GreenStache (May 6, 2015)

The change of season has made me really understand how long this shit has been going on. I'm honestly beginning to hate this manga solely for its shit pacing. This is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 6, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Well,he said that OP will get more exciting this year.I take that as him acknowledging that he is done some mistakes.



He says that all the time though to hype up the manga and get fans excited about the future. You're stretching a lot to take that as a tacit acknowledgement of any failures. Besides, you could also interpret the fact that he says "*more *exciting" as an indicator that he thinks that it's currently already exciting. 

I remember him similarly saying something during early FI arc time about how he couldn't wait to reveal something major about the marines and that fans should be excited for it, (turned out to be the Akainu vs Aokiji clash) which made everyone on here (including yours truly) cream their pants. 

Mind you, even if he secretly thinks that it hasn't been as good as it's been I don't think he'd ever publicly admit as his editors and his publicists and WSJ would probably kill him.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2015)

Arc would have been alot better if Doflamingo got taken down by Law, and Luffy fought Burgess. 

Fujitora appeared afterwards, and Sabo was revealed at the end of the arc. 

Law and Doflamingo have much more history, and it was a much better fight all together.  

The One Piece fanbase is so used to Luffy always fighting the main villain, but at the end of the day we have to get cheap tricks like G4 to make it more suitable for him to win. And not dehype Doffy, or Law. 

Luffy vs. Burgess would have been much better, cause nothing would be better when Luffy's new era than defeating a division captain of the crew responsible for killing his brother.


----------



## Dark (May 6, 2015)

That would scale things up too quickly. BB would personally seek out Luffy and his crew for a payback.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2015)

But B Rabbit Doflamingo vs. Luffy was needed, Luffy needs to defeat everyone. 

-Luffy and Doflamingo gave no shits about one another.
- They're literally fighting over Law. 
-Doflamingo literally only cares about fighting Law.
- Luffy has nothing to gain from beating Doflamingo. While Law has everything + 1 from doing it. 

Literally nothing happens with the Doflamingo and Law story line when Luffy wins.


----------



## Dark (May 6, 2015)

Nope, I didn't say Luffy has to defeat everyone, I would be cool if Law did it, but then what's Luffy gonna do? Fight Burgess? Then BB will be looking for his ass, this early in the new world.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2015)

Dark said:


> That would scale things up too quickly. BB would personally seek out Luffy and his crew for a payback.



THIS IS FUCKING TENSION BRO.

SH's BEING HUNTED BY 2 YONKOU WHILE STILL MAKING A NAME FOR THEMSELVES, HAVING TO BUILD ALLIES TO FIGHT THESE BITCHES.

WHEN YOU ARE IN THE GODDAMN NEW WORLD, AND YOU'RE HAVING AN EASY TIME LIKE THE SH's RIGHT NOW. THEN YOU KNOW THE TENSION IS GONE.

I'm not yelling at you but I'm trying to make the point to some people.


----------



## Dark (May 6, 2015)

I don't give two shits if that happened, actually I would much rather if the pacing was this fast and Luffy eventually gets to fight BB before finding One Piece but

Oda is gonna Oda


----------



## YoungChief (May 6, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> But B Rabbit Doflamingo vs. Luffy was needed, Luffy needs to defeat everyone.
> 
> -Luffy and Doflamingo gave no shits about one another.
> - They're literally fighting over Law.
> ...



There is a character named Kaido, you might have heard of him I dunno. He might care about what Luffy and Law are doing right now


----------



## B Rabbit (May 6, 2015)

Exactly. 

But don't worry. Wano will be 100 chapters and then we might get a Yonkou commander. 



YoungChief said:


> There is a character named Kaido, you might have heard of him I dunno. He might care about what Luffy and Law are doing right now



I don't think you read or understand anything about what I wrote.


----------



## Suit (May 6, 2015)

StrawHat pirates have been treated terribly starting with FI. Also, they barely have any personality when compared to before.

False hype is getting stupid.

No tension whatsoever.

Dressrosa is trying way too hard to be Alabasta.

Just a few from the top of my head.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 7, 2015)

That last part killed me 


even though I don't have a big problem with the concept of awakening, except for Doflamingo's godawful power of magically turning buildings into strings (srsly, that's a godawful, uncreative, stoneage creativity awakening), I think Df's could've progressed with the story as essential factors for the story without this whole awakening bit.

I don't have a big problem with it as it just depends on the power in itself.


----------



## Amol (May 7, 2015)

So how about you drop One Piece then?
You obviously don't like it .
This is becoming repetitive and boring anyway .


----------



## Piecesis (May 7, 2015)

Yeah because all of those Awakened Zoans in Impel down made people into their respective animal right?

My god what a fail thread.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 7, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> why didn't whitebeard awaken the entire Marineford????


It's almost as if he didn't want to kill Ace along with his entire crew and all his allies.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 7, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> It's almost as if he didn't want to kill Ace along with his entire crew and all his allies.



Hmm, good point. But what about Marco, Jozu, et cetera?


----------



## Piecesis (May 7, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Hmm, good point. But what about Marco, Jozu, et cetera?



Morale is everything in a war, but there's no excuse they shouldn't have awakened, but plot wanted them to be caught off guard, Marco was handcuffed, Jozu was frozen all over.

Vista is fodder. Simple.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 7, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> Morale is everything in a war, but there's no excuse they shouldn't have awakened, but plot wanted them to be caught off guard, Marco was handcuffed, Jozu was frozen all over.
> 
> Vista is fodder. Simple.



There was indeed no excuse for them to not execute their DF's awakening. However, I'd say that Jozu should have at least used his awakening form against Aokiji especially when time was of essence in the war where Ace could have died at any moment. Marco as well who got smacked by Garp after a failed attempt at trying to save Ace should've been notified within seconds after he couldn't do anything to save Ace due to Garp blocking his way that he needs to enter his 'awakening' mode. 

You have to remember that Marco was only handcuffed for a temporary amount of time. He could have used awakening later after his seastone shackles were removed, and Whitebeard as well when he was on the other side of MarineFord which he created by splitting it in two when he was up against BB and his crew.


----------



## Hayn (May 7, 2015)

Nathan, go back to your comics that everyone thinks are 'good'. Youre just a gimmick, go away.


----------



## Piecesis (May 7, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> There was indeed no excuse for them to not execute their DF's awakening. However, I'd say that Jozu should have at least used his awakening form against Aokiji especially when time was of essence in the war where Ace could have died at any moment. Marco as well who got smacked by Garp after a failed attempt at trying to save Ace should've been notified within seconds after he couldn't do anything to save Ace due to Garp blocking his way, and thus needed to kick it up a notch.
> 
> You have to remember that Marco was only handcuffed for a temporary amount of time. He could have used awakening later after his seastone shackles were removed, and Whitebeard as well when he was on the other side of MarineFord which he created by splitting it in two when he was up against BB and his crew.



Pretty much, but then again, Oda might have not fully thought about the "Awakening" for logias and paramecia. I still think he hasn't fully thought it out yet. 

One thing I can hope for is that awakening has a bunch of different uses rather than just changing the environment around you into your devil fruit power.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 7, 2015)

Retarded thread is retarded.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 7, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> Pretty much, but then again, Oda might have not fully thought about the "Awakening" for logias and paramecia. I still think he hasn't fully thought it out yet.
> 
> One thing I can hope for is that awakening has a bunch of different uses rather than just changing the environment around you into your devil fruit power.



Yeah, I think it wasn't fully developed at that stage of the storyline as much as it is now.

Exactly. I hope that there are some very entertaining and creative awakening modes that vary from df to df depending on the devil fruit itself rather than all df awakenings generally being similar to what Doflamingo has been shown to do to his surroundings being transformed into strings.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 7, 2015)

Quick everyone! 

Let's learn nothing from the Spoiler Thread and rush in to make snap judgements on something we_ just learned about_ and know _little about!_ 

No way that might make us all look like _complete tools_ later, right?!


----------



## Mutsu (May 7, 2015)

Please stop with the garbo MHQ argument when we all know those top tiers fights were 90% offpaneled because Oda was intentionally not showing us everything the top tiers could do. Oda at least established awakening as a thing in Impel Down.


----------



## The Red Gil (May 7, 2015)

Rob Lucci = Chase Young


----------



## Kiyumi (May 7, 2015)

You're acting as if this is some kind of asspull


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2015)

Yeah,like Marineford was benchmark for everything right? If something didn't happen in Marineford it can't happen in later story.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 7, 2015)

Dragon will most likely show up completely shitting on everything in sight now.


----------



## FullHollow (May 7, 2015)

Awakening is likely not a general thing, but most likely differs for each fruit. you're simply "awakening" it's full potential.


it explains why DD can do all these weird shit with an otherwise simple DF


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 7, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> It's almost as if he didn't want to kill Ace along with his entire crew and all his allies.



Well he was still kinda bad at it.

And how is this even remotely like FT where Magic literally has no stated limits or way of operation and is basically just like devil fruits without any specific origin.

Natsu's "magic" is having fire around his arms as he punches people, which magic requires no spell or activation of any kind.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 7, 2015)

Come on now. Let's not insult FT in this way.


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 7, 2015)

...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nathan pls


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 7, 2015)

lol some of you one piece stans are so butthurt 

you guys can shit on Bleach,Naruto and Air Gear but when oda fucks up you put on them capes


----------



## KidTony (May 7, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> lol some of you one piece stans are so butthurt
> 
> you guys can shit on Bleach,Naruto and Air Gear but when oda fucks up you put on them capes



Except he didn't fuck up.


----------



## SpiRo (May 7, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Except he didn't fuck up.



I don't know, this awakening seems little crappy..


----------



## Mockingbird (May 7, 2015)

Because Air Gear was trash.

So is FT.
Although comparing Fairy Tail to trash is an insult to garbage.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 7, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Except he didn't fuck up.



I can't wait to see Fujitora's awakening


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 7, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I can't wait to see Fujitora's awakening



He will literally awaken since he is napping through this right now.


----------



## Quuon (May 7, 2015)

Fairy Tail is godlike though. =/


----------



## Lawliet (May 7, 2015)

How is introducing a new concept of devil fruits (awakening) is fucking up? If anything, I like it even more now. 

Oh I ready one piece, imma wait until new abilities are introduced so i can talk shit about the series.


Like wtf are you thinking. Sometimes I really think some people here don't know they're reading a manga.


----------



## Veggie (May 7, 2015)

Much reps to OP, his thread delivered what I expected coming in here


----------



## Teach (May 7, 2015)

Why is every dumbfuck weeb projecting their butthurt in this section? Seems like someone got mad that their favourite anime got dogged on? 

There's nothing new that was revealed in this chapter besides that other types of DF's can awaken too. OH MY GOD WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT OF THAT POSSIBILITY EXISTING?!?!

Fairy Tail, Bleach, Air Gear, Nurutu and all that other shit can't even begin to compare to One Piece. The worst arcs in One Piece are literally better written than the aforementioned shit shows best arcs, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 7, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> How is introducing a new concept of devil fruits (awakening) is fucking up? If anything, I like it even more now.
> 
> Oh I ready one piece, imma wait until new abilities are introduced so i can talk shit about the series.
> 
> ...


I've noticed a quite a number of people on here seem to need to complain


----------



## Mutsu (May 7, 2015)

One Piece has lost some quality post skip but FT level? Fack you mean.


----------



## Lawliet (May 7, 2015)

Is it a surprise that I was having a talk with Coru 2 months ago about Paramecias not having enough modes to compete with Logias and Zoans only to be laughed at and tldr'ed. Oh, look where we are right now.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 7, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Is it a surprise that I was having a talk with Coru 2 months ago about Paramecias not having enough modes to compete with Logias and Zoans only to be laughed at and tldr'ed. Oh, look where we are right now.



You were talking about how Paramecias aren't good enough in comparison to logias in the new world with haki?


----------



## SacredX (May 7, 2015)

This has probably been mentioned but it wouldn't surprize me one bit if Whitebeard channeling his Devil Fruit power into his weapon was awakening.  After all the weapon isn't part of his natural body and he's channeling it into a nearby object.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 7, 2015)

SacredX said:


> This has probably been mentioned but it wouldn't surprize me one bit if Whitebeard channeling his Devil Fruit power into his weapon was awakening.  After all the weapon isn't part of his natural body and he's channeling it into a nearby object.



If that was awakening, then I think that has got to be the worst awakening of all kinds out there. I don't even think that was awakening as it was merely Whitebeard channelling his 'vibrations' from his body and onto the tip of his bisento similar to how he can channel his vibrations on his fists to send shock-waves in certain directions. It was a basic ability in other words. Also, awakenings seem to elevate a Devil fruit's power for its use in combat even further, and you'd expect the strongest Paramecia type Devil fruit, being the Gura Gura no mi, to have a very powerful awakening.


----------



## SacredX (May 7, 2015)

Honestly with the explanation we were given Awakened Paramecia fruits don't seem that strong.  It really seems to just be a supplement to the user's abilities, which feels a little lackluster.  Doffy gets the ability to effectively create more strings when he practically has an infinite amount already.  All he can do with an Awakened Fruit is just add a few more not-so-significant attacks to his arsenal.  Unless next chapter shows us something completely amazing about what an Awakened Fruit can do, it will feel very lackluster, which is precisely why I wouldn't be surprized if Whitebeard's Awakened ability was merely allowing his weapon to use Devil Fruit abilities.

Upon thinking about it, it Awakened Zoans seem to lose their own free will in exchange for massive power barring Chopper, who used the aid of a rumble ball.

I'm _somewhat_ hoping I'm wrong and awakened abilities end up being fun while not being stupid like Haki.  But as it is now, awakened abilities seem acceptable though lackluster.


----------



## Lawliet (May 7, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> You were talking about how Paramecias aren't good enough in comparison to logias in the new world with haki?



I was saying something about Zoans and Logias having multiple modes, while Paramecias only got what they got as an ability. Lucci could transform into 3 different shapes, and we knew about the concept of awakening while Logias got intangibility and a beast mode like the one Enel and CC. So Awakening at least puts Paramecias in better standing cuz they can do nice shit now. But I can't imagine what Logias can do.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (May 7, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes. Awakening is fucking stupid. I hope it doesn't getout of hand. I've had no problems with Haki or anything else but I'm not a fan and I hope there is some kind of limitation to this. Why doesn't DD just turn everyone into strings and game over? Next chapter will hopefully explain that. I still have faith but I'm not liking where this is going


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 7, 2015)

Wrong it still has a long way to drop before it reaches smegma tail tier

OP is currently around Nardo tier


----------



## kidgogeta (May 8, 2015)

Teach said:


> Fairy Tail, Bleach, Air Gear, Nurutu and all that other shit can't even begin to compare to One Piece.



And yet One Piece isn't on the level of something like Hunter X Hunter or even Nanatsu no Taizai. Lets not pretend One Piece is some work of genius.It just has broad appeal and half decent writing, unlike Naruto and  Bleach. Not something to brag about being better than those two. I would argue that Dressrosa is Naruto / Bleach level writing wise anyway. 

You're deluding yourself if you think One Piece hasn't been on a decline lately. People aren't just pissing and moaning for no reason.


----------



## Firo (May 8, 2015)

Can Ace stopping Drum Island from snowing be because of this awakening shit?  Can we categorize it as so?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 8, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I was saying something about Zoans and Logias having multiple modes, while Paramecias only got what they got as an ability. Lucci could transform into 3 different shapes, and we knew about the concept of awakening while Logias got intangibility and a beast mode like the one Enel and CC. So Awakening at least puts Paramecias in better standing cuz they can do nice shit now. But I can't imagine what Logias can do.



Okay personal opinion but I dont feel all logias have 'modes'. Like someone like kizaru or smoker may not have a mode. But paramecias, some of them, have modes. Like mr3 had that candle champion, magellan had his kinjite demon form, luffy has his gears.After the time skip I sort of saw paramecias as being potentially more versatile on average


----------



## Dellinger (May 8, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> And yet One Piece isn't on the level of something like Hunter X Hunter or even Nanatsu no Taizai. Lets not pretend One Piece is some work of genius.It just has broad appeal and half decent writing, unlike Naruto and  Bleach. Not something to brag about being better than those two. I would argue that Dressrosa is Naruto / Bleach level writing wise anyway.
> 
> You're deluding yourself if you think One Piece hasn't been on a decline lately. People aren't just pissing and moaning for no reason.



Good OP is better than both HxH and NNT.This can't be denied.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 8, 2015)

SacredX said:


> Honestly with the explanation we were given Awakened Paramecia fruits don't seem that strong.  It really seems to just be a supplement to the user's abilities, which feels a little lackluster.  Doffy gets the ability to effectively create more strings when he practically has an infinite amount already.  All he can do with an Awakened Fruit is just add a few more not-so-significant attacks to his arsenal.  Unless next chapter shows us something completely amazing about what an Awakened Fruit can do, it will feel very lackluster, which is precisely why I wouldn't be surprized if Whitebeard's Awakened ability was merely allowing his weapon to use Devil Fruit abilities.
> 
> Upon thinking about it, it Awakened Zoans seem to lose their own free will in exchange for massive power barring Chopper, who used the aid of a rumble ball.
> 
> I'm _somewhat_ hoping I'm wrong and awakened abilities end up being fun while not being stupid like Haki.  But as it is now, awakened abilities seem acceptable though lackluster.



Doflamingo's awakened Devil fruit, whilst it doesn't appeal to me and is just weird, has undergone a huge transformation in the way he usually produces his strings which is  powerful in that he can transform buildings  into towering masses of strings before sending them at an opponent to destroy them. The main key factor here is the 'transformation' aspect of one's Devil fruit ability that allows the Devil fruit user to ascend their Devil fruit powers to new heights in obtaining more power, thus becoming more powerful with their Devil fruit. We still haven't been shown the full extent of Doflamingo's awakening and so we'll have to wait before making a quick judgement on how it is inept for combat. 

Doflamingo's boost in power he received upon awakening his Devil fruit does not necessarily mean that other users with different type of Devil fruits with completely different mechanics will obtain the same 'lacklustre' boost in power as Doflamingo as it totally depends on the fruit itself. Having said that, you would expect the boost in strength Whitebeard would receive after awakening his Devil fruit to be more massive and much more awe aspiring than it supposedly being that it (His awakening) simply allows him to imbue his quake on the tip of his bisento because we're referring to the man with the strongest 'paramecia class' Devil fruit. It must mean something, no?

Whitebeard imbuing his quake on the tip of his bisento by channelling shockwaves from his body and onto the tip of his bisento  is a basic ability of the Gura Gura no mi because it primarily allows the user to imbue vibrations/quakes on any part of one's body that can physically be seen being imbued on specific parts of one's body, most notably on one's fists, as a spherical shockwave encapsulating one's fist. Therefore, I believe that channelling a spherical shockwave on the tip of a weapon to be a basic ability.

Think of it this way: Blackbeard was able to use Whitebeard's supposed 'awakening' of channelling his quakes/shockwaves onto the tip of a weapon or his fists within literal seconds after having stolen his fruit from him and consuming it despite the fact that it was stated that it takes many years of training to awaken a Devil fruit. This is a contradiction. Blackbeard couldn't of possibly have trained for 5 seconds after he had consumed the stolen Gura Gura no mi and learned awakening, right?



Firo said:


> Can Ace stopping Drum Island from snowing be because of this awakening shit?  Can we categorize it as so?



I doubt that it was his awakening. That scene happened at an early stage of the story far before this concept of 'awakening' was introduced to us and because the statement that it stopped snowing in Drum island was a subtle sort of foreshadowing to Ace's Mera Mera no mi by Oda. That feat had more to do with Ace being the embodiment of fire and a source of great thermal energy compressed within him. Ace seemed to have passively exuded a large amount of thermal energy simply from having been on Drum island.


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Hmm, good point. But what about Marco, Jozu, et cetera?



Is there a reason to believe that awakening is a common skill among all top class fighters?


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 8, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Is there a reason to believe that awakening is a common skill among all top class fighters?



I suppose there isn't any well established notion in the manga pertaining to awakening being a common skill amongst all top class fighters considering that it depends on if top class fighters are knowing of the fact that Devil fruits can be 'awakened' under the proper amount of training over a certain minimum required amount of time, the amount of years they've had their DF's and the fact if they themselves believe that it can be of convenience to them if they're ever stuck in sticky a situation at some point in time in their lives. Awakening, however, can be of use to a person if they believe it can improve their already very powerful abilities even further in making their chances of defeat against certain opponents less likely than when they hadn't awakened their fruit.

I find it hard to believe that Oda has yet to have both Marco and Jozu awaken their fruits considering how proficient they are with their fruits and the fact that someone of Doflamingo's calibre has awakened it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2015)

> Dressrosa is trying way too hard to be Alabasta.



I don't remember Alabasta lasting as long and wasting so many chapters on shit characters nobody cares about.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 8, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Well,he said that OP will get more exciting this year.I take that as him acknowledging that he is done some mistakes.


Actually, he only said Dressrosa will get more exciting this year (can't say it did). So Oda basically admitted it will stay shit afterwards.


----------



## Shiny (May 8, 2015)

Oda just asspulled it now,its so obvious why the discurssion?  Ask yourselves how many years ago marineford was made...do you really think oda has his whole story already made?


----------



## Succubus (May 8, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Good OP is better than HxH.This can't be denied.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 8, 2015)

NNT is shitting on OP like an elephant after eating a bean burrito right now.


----------



## Shiny (May 8, 2015)

NNT is too boring..i dropped after i noticed a bunch of retcons on the power of the chars,the terrible MC,and overused gags


But the fight choreograph is good...and ban...and merlin...and that sin of pride


----------



## mmzrmx (May 8, 2015)

NNT is extremely entertaining right now, although I do agree with the overused gags(I'm looking at you Melidoas) and Meliodas being kind of lame(he's okay but all the other sins are a lot cooler/more interesting).


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 8, 2015)

Come on now Nathan.


----------



## Jay. (May 8, 2015)

are you guys retarded?

Awakened fruits are not even new

we got that shit with zoans

now we know it's also possible with paramecias you retards

who says whitebeard didn't use that shit to fucking create tsunamis and shit


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2015)

I'm thinking about making a thread dedicated to people who actually read and know what's going on in One Piece.

Let's say 25% of the forum list can post there?


----------



## Jay. (May 8, 2015)

It's awful it's like people only look at the pictures and every two or three speech bubbles they read every fifth word.


OL is a place full of morons.


I fucking love it.


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 8, 2015)

its like some people only reads for the fights. i want good fights, ill play video games. 

me i'm here for the story.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2015)

My favorite are the people who tell us that the story is awful, and tell us how to write a series. 

While having the grammer equivalent to an down syndrome orphan with ☻☻☻☻☻☻.


----------



## Eylandos (May 8, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> My favorite are the people who tell us that the story is awful, and tell us how to write a series.
> 
> While having the grammer equivalent to an down syndrome orphan with ☻☻☻☻☻☻.



True the OP has terrible grammar but his point still stands.

What in the utter fuck was Oda thinking of including buildings that turn to string? You have to admit that part was asinine.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 8, 2015)

I didn't say it wasn't bad. hahaha 

He changed and restructered everything to be string?  

Least it wasn't like the spoilers, and he turned people to string.


----------



## Ushae (May 8, 2015)

Whitebeard quaked Tsunamis, and an entire god damn island. How much more fucking awakened does it get than that? LOOOOOL


----------



## Keishin (May 8, 2015)

mmzrmx said:


> NNT is extremely entertaining right now, although I do agree with the overused gags(I'm looking at you Melidoas) and Meliodas being kind of lame(he's okay but all the other sins are a lot cooler/more interesting).



Meliodas>>Luffy


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 8, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Come on now. Let's not insult FT in this way.



VK, you're being a bit vindictive here.

At least Oda didn't draw panels focusing on Robin's ass as she was beat up by Spandam. Hiro does that to Lucy very often.


----------



## SacredX (May 8, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Doflamingo's awakened Devil fruit, whilst it doesn't appeal to me and is just weird, has undergone a huge transformation in the way he usually produces his strings which is  powerful in that he can transform buildings  into towering masses of strings before sending them at an opponent to destroy them. The main key factor here is the 'transformation' aspect of one's Devil fruit ability that allows the Devil fruit user to ascend their Devil fruit powers to new heights in obtaining more power, thus becoming more powerful with their Devil fruit. We still haven't been shown the full extent of Doflamingo's awakening and so we'll have to wait before making a quick judgement on how it is inept for combat.
> 
> Doflamingo's boost in power he received upon awakening his Devil fruit does not necessarily mean that other users with different type of Devil fruits with completely different mechanics will obtain the same 'lacklustre' boost in power as Doflamingo as it totally depends on the fruit itself. Having said that, you would expect the boost in strength Whitebeard would receive after awakening his Devil fruit to be more massive and much more awe aspiring than it supposedly being that it (His awakening) simply allows him to imbue his quake on the tip of his bisento because we're referring to the man with the strongest 'paramecia class' Devil fruit. It must mean something, no?
> 
> ...



All I'm saying is from what we've seen so far Awakened powers seem more like a support skill than anything major.  Sure it'd be nice if Whitebeard's fruit, one of the supposed strongest Paramecia fruits in the manga had something really strong going for it.  The only way I see that being possible is if every Awakened Paramecia has a unique Awakened power.  That's not the explanation Doffy gave us, however it would open the door to more interesting (and perhaps bullshit) abilities.

I _somewhat_ disagree with the Whitebeard explanation.  Channeling his fruit through his weapon without breaking it to give his weapon quake powers may be possible.  With this explanation of being able to give surrounding objects your fruits abilities seems like a much simpler explanation.  If it turns out I'm wrong then so be it, the second sentence in this paragraph would have been correct.  This would also indicate Oda may have screwed up leaving (even more events in) Marineford with a few more plot holes.  However the following sentence seems much less complex and would let us know we've already seen Awakened powers.

Did Blackbeard really channel his quakes into a weapon?  I may need to request a page or link for that because I honestly don't recall.  However channeling it into his fists would merely be the base use of the fruit.

Whether he unlocked the fruit's Awakening or not depends on how someone acquires Awakened abilities.  Blackbeard is probably the only person who can fit this complicated scenario.  If unlocking Awakened powers is like obtaining EXP for each individual fruit, then yes, him having Awakened powers after just eating the fruit is certainly strange if not impossible.  If unlocking Awakened powers involves the user's strength or will/haki (aka depends solely on the individual and not necessarily the fruit), then it's no surprize as long as he was able to use his Awakened Yami abilities as well.

Plus there's also Sabo's case where he was able to use a ridiculously strong named attack mere seconds after using the fruit.  Taking into account he shouldn't have ever seen the fruit in action with his own eyes before, that part's a little bullshitty.  But I guess I'll overlook that for now.


----------



## Veggie (May 8, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> *Good OP is better than both HxH *and NNT.This can't be denied.





Succubus said:


>



The amount of awful shit taste in the first quote gives me lots of cancer Succubus


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 9, 2015)

> All I'm saying is from what we've seen so far Awakened powers seem more like a support skill than anything major.  Sure it'd be nice if Whitebeard's fruit, one of the supposed strongest Paramecia fruits in the manga had something really strong going for it.  The only way I see that being possible is if every Awakened Paramecia has a unique Awakened power.  That's not the explanation Doffy gave us, however it would open the door to more interesting (and perhaps bullshit) abilities.



They seem like a support skill? Based on what if I may ask? We still do not know exactly the full extent of this awakening concept to make any harsh judgements on the first character in the story who has shown to awaken his Devil fruit. Awakenings improve the DF ability by a certain extent in allowing the user to use their DF more flexible. We will have to wait before assuming that it's nothing more than a 'support' skill because that's pure conjecture at this point in time. Whitebeard's paramecia Devil fruit, being the Gura Gura no mi, isn't the supposed strongest, it is factually the strongest paramecia and you would expect its awakening to be more powerful and than that of Doflamingo's paramecia Devil fruit due to its reputation as the strongest paramecia and the fact that the fruit is based entirely on its raw power. 

Doflamingo said that Devil fruits can be awakened. Why should each and every Devil fruits have similar awakenings to that of Doflamingo's ito ito no mi when we primarily know that each and every Devil fruits differ in mechanics and are unique from one another with different intricate explanations on their functions that varies from Df to Df? Obviously, Aokiji's awakening for example won't be the same as Doflamingo's because we're referring to two characters with two entirely different Devil fruits that differ in their mechanics. Or do you believe that Luffy awakening is transforming buildings into rubber?

Each and every Devil fruit abilities are unique and have different awakenings depending on the fruit itself. Therefore, Devil fruits have different awakenings and do not have the same awakenings. Doflamingo's awakening being that it allows the user to transform inanimate object into strings which you deem as a lacklustre skill does not necessarily mean that Whitebeard's Gura Gura no mi will be as lacklustre as Doflamingo's Ito Ito no mi as that's an association fallacy. You are asserting that the Ito Ito no mi's qualities are inherently qualities of the Gura Gura no mi or other Dfs when we've yet to see their awakenings. For what it's worth, WB didn't show us his awakening.



> I _somewhat_ disagree with the Whitebeard explanation.  Channeling his fruit through his weapon without breaking it to give his weapon quake powers may be possible.  With this explanation of being able to give surrounding objects your fruits abilities seems like a much simpler explanation.  If it turns out I'm wrong then so be it, the second sentence in this paragraph would have been correct.  This would also indicate Oda may have screwed up leaving (even more events in) Marineford with a few more plot holes.  However the following sentence seems much less complex and would let us know we've already seen Awakened powers.



Whitebeard's ability to send his shockwaves from his body and emit them towards distances is a basic ability of the Gura Gura no mi that allows the consumer to essentially become a 'quake' man capable of emitting quakes in various amount of ways. He is a quake man capable of imbuing his fists with a spherical shockwave  that envelopes his fists which is a basic ability that the Gura Gura no mi grants to the user. The method behind this technique is rather simple because the user who has become a quake man channels his shockwave from his body, that is the source of his shockwaves, and directly on his fists. With a weapon, it is a little more of an intricate method of channelling his shockwaves from his body and on something because it requires for Whitebeard to be in physical contact with a weapon by holding it with his hand(s) and then imbuing his shockwave from his body and on a weapon.

It is similar to Haki. The source from which Haki stems is the body that is an ability that allow you to imbue certain parts of your body with it for either offensive or defensive purposes. You can however also channel your Haki from your body and on a weapon if you are directly in contact with a weapon. It is a basic ability. There really is nothing much to it.



> Did Blackbeard really channel his quakes into a weapon?  I may need to request a page or link for that because I honestly don't recall.  However channeling it into his fists would merely be the base use of the fruit.



No, he did not, and I never said that he did. But it doesn't matter as my following post will explain:

Whitebeard hadn't displayed this ability to use awakening which you believe he did because he imbued the tip of his bisento with a shockwave for the reason that BB showed the ability to cover his fists with a shockwave within literal seconds after consuming the Gura Gura no mi that is a basic ability of the Gura Gura no mi similar to covering a weapon with a shockwave. Blackbeard enveloping his fist with manifesting shockwaves that is supposedly his 'awakening' is in contradiction with what Doflamingo said about awakening requiring for a DF user to invest many years of training to acquire. 



> Whether he unlocked the fruit's Awakening or not depends on how someone acquires Awakened abilities.  Blackbeard is probably the only person who can fit this complicated scenario.  If unlocking Awakened powers is like obtaining EXP for each individual fruit, then yes, him having Awakened powers after just eating the fruit is certainly strange if not impossible.  If unlocking Awakened powers involves the user's strength or will/haki (aka depends solely on the individual and not necessarily the fruit), then it's no surprize as long as he was able to use his Awakened Yami abilities as well.



Doflamingo said that it requires a vast amount of years under the proper amount of DF training in order to unlock awakening. Luffy has trained with his DF for all his life and has developed it very much to the point he can gain a tremendous boost in speed, inflate his arms with air and alter his muscle functions with a somewhat good control over it but has yet to awaken his fruit. It definitely requires the skill in order to awaken a Devil fruit.



> Plus there's also Sabo's case where he was able to use a ridiculously strong named attack mere seconds after using the fruit.  Taking into account he shouldn't have ever seen the fruit in action with his own eyes before, that part's a little bullshitty.  But I guess I'll overlook that for now.



Sabo did not awaken his fruit, he merely used a basic attack, the 'Fire fist' that Ace was renown for because it was his signature move. Sabo obviously knew of this technique but how he managed to execute it perfectly is mindboggling and probably just a case of PIS.

P.S sorry for the long reply. I was trying to give as much details about the currently discussed topic as possible. I would appreciate it if you replied.


----------



## kidgogeta (May 9, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Good OP is better than both HxH and NNT.This can't be denied.



Set your bias aside and acknowledge One Piece will never be what HxH was. "Good OP" hasn't made an appearance since the timeskip. Its been years since the series began to steadily decline, and people are too drunk with nostalgia to acknowledge it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 9, 2015)

kidgogeta said:


> Set your bias aside and acknowledge One Piece will never be what HxH was. "Good OP" hasn't made an appearance since the timeskip. Its been years since the series began to steadily decline, and people are too drunk with nostalgia to acknowledge it.



Yeah. Because having 8 out of 9 chapters in two years focus on people sitting around talking about group dynamics is just amazing.

Oh and can't forget classic moments like saying how humanity is awful because champaign car models of death.

Or the entire fucking breast feeding scene 

Literally the only good chapter of the last batch was the last one, because something fucking happened. The other 8 were just incedibly boring. And I kept telling the HXH fans on this forum that Togashi was only doing it to waste time and not have to draw any action and that at this rate he'll go on another hiatus before the story moves an inch. They did not believe me.

And yet here we are


----------



## kenjitr (May 9, 2015)

Lets talk about that when Luffy bends the laws of Haki and DF   like certain someone (Erza)


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 9, 2015)

Jay. said:


> are you guys retarded?
> 
> Awakened fruits are not even new
> 
> ...



Those were regular attacks with the Gura Gura no mi, unless you have evidence at your disposal to prove that those weren't regular attacks of the Gura Gura no mi but as a result of his awakening.

You do realize that Blackbeard displayed each and every abilities with the Gura Gura no mi that Whitebeard displayed within literal seconds after he consumed the gura Gura no mi which he stole from Whitebeard which contradicts what Doflamingo said about Devil fruit awakenings requiring for the user to train their Devil fruit, right?

In other words, you are wrong, jay.


----------



## Nox (May 9, 2015)

This week the hate for Awakening is at its all time high. Next time we see a Top Tier do some crazy shit  the OL lube lather-panel wank and milking sessions will adjust its self to the normal at times overblown proportions. We hardly know the workings much less the origins of a DF but by saying awakened Oda has made some triggerd some people sensitivity.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 9, 2015)

He could always turn clouds to string right?  Then why not buildings?  And It looked like Whitebeard could have easily destroyed marine ford if he wanted to, i'm pretty sure massive control over tectonic plates was his "awakening".


----------



## SacredX (May 9, 2015)

Damn.  This is going to be one long ass post.

I'd like to start off by saying my opinions on this matter are somewhat neutral.  I may have some ideas regarding awakening, but it's not set in stone and I'm open to the idea of what I say not being completely correct.  I'm merely making my assumptions based on what little we were given.



LyricalMessiah said:


> They seem like a support skill? Based on what if I may ask? We still do not know exactly the full extent of this awakening concept to make any harsh judgements on the first character in the story who has shown to awaken his Devil fruit. Awakenings improve the DF ability by a certain extent in allowing the user to use their DF more flexible. We will have to wait before assuming that it's nothing more than a 'support' skill because that's pure conjecture at this point in time. Whitebeard's paramecia Devil fruit, being the Gura Gura no mi, isn't the supposed strongest, it is factually the strongest paramecia and you would expect its awakening to be more powerful and than that of Doflamingo's paramecia Devil fruit due to its reputation as the strongest paramecia and the fact that the fruit is based entirely on its raw power.



I'm only saying it *seems* like a support skill (for Paramecias at least) because what Doflamingo has used with it so far isn't anything significant compared to other skills such as Parasite, Black Knight or Overheat.  Luffy was caught by surprize but seemed more surprized at the skill and not worried.  The skill has potential to be threatening and it only adds to his arsenal.  But it doesn't appear to be the strongest parts of his arsenal when compared to the other skills I've mentioned.  Even Diamante's Death Enjambre had more panel time than Doffy's Awakened abilities.  Luffy just seemed to have zero trouble dealing with it.

Now I'm aware Awakened fruits should and could be more powerful.  Maybe we'll see more of its threatening abilities in the next power.  But for now the idea of turning surrounding objects into strings may seem useful but it doesn't seem like anything particularly threatening when compared to his other lone abilities.  Moreso it's just another inconvenience his enemy needs to deal with.



> Doflamingo said that Devil fruits can be awakened. Why should each and every Devil fruits have similar awakenings to that of Doflamingo's ito ito no mi when we primarily know that each and every Devil fruits differ in mechanics and are unique from one another with different intricate explanations on their functions that varies from Df to Df? Obviously, Aokiji's awakening for example won't be the same as Doflamingo's because we're referring to two characters with two entirely different Devil fruits that differ in their mechanics. Or do you believe that Luffy awakening is transforming buildings into rubber?
> 
> Each and every Devil fruit abilities are unique and have different awakenings depending on the fruit itself. Therefore, Devil fruits have different awakenings and do not have the same awakenings. Doflamingo's awakening being that it allows the user to transform inanimate object into strings which you deem as a lacklustre skill does not necessarily mean that Whitebeard's Gura Gura no mi will be as lacklustre as Doflamingo's Ito Ito no mi as that's an association fallacy. You are asserting that the Ito Ito no mi's qualities are inherently qualities of the Gura Gura no mi or other Dfs when we've yet to see their awakenings. For what it's worth, WB didn't show us his awakening.



Devil Fruits may or may not have different Awakenings.  It would be nice if they did, but Doflamingo's description of what an Awakening implies they're more or less the same; that the effects of their Devil Fruit aren't limited to their body but also affect their surroundings.  However this clearly contradicts what we know about Awakened Zoans, which seems to give the user incredible strength and stamina.  In order for Doffy's description to make sense, it's understandable if what he said is limited to Paramecia types.  

Each fruit branch probably has its own type of awakening.

Zoan - Increased strength and stats overall.  May lose the ability for complex thought, but perhaps an experience awakened user can retain their complex thought similar to Chopper with a rumble ball.

Paramecia - The ability to give surrounding objects the abilities of their fruit.

Logia - The ability to permanently turn objects into the user's element.

Your question of if I think Luffy's awakening is transforming his surroundings to be rubber will probably be answered with a yes.  It seems pretty weird and lame.  But after thinking about it only recently, I could see it being _potentially_ useful if he's in an enclosed area.

To make an example of it, imagine Luffy's fighting an enemy in an enclosed/boxed room.  Normally if he'd Bazooka an enemy they'd break right through the wall, giving them distance between themselves and Luffy which also gives them breathing time.  But if all walls in that room were made of rubber, if Luffy were to Bazooka an enemy they'd keep bouncing around the room nonstop.  It's kind of funny to think about, which is partially why I can see it happening.  But as far as tactics go, it keeps Luffy's enemy close to him while being pretty much at Luffy's mercy.  It'd be a chaotic and confusing situation for them.

However this fails when you try to think of how certain Paramecia types would work, such as the Chop Chop Fruit or perhaps Law's Op Op Fruit.  Therefore if it turns out every Paramecia has a unique Awakening then fine.  But that is not what Doflamingo said or implied.  



> Whitebeard's ability to send his shockwaves from his body and emit them towards distances is a basic ability of the Gura Gura no mi that allows the consumer to essentially become a 'quake' man capable of emitting quakes in various amount of ways. He is a quake man capable of imbuing his fists with a spherical shockwave  that envelopes his fists which is a basic ability that the Gura Gura no mi grants to the user. The method behind this technique is rather simple because the user who has become a quake man channels his shockwave from his body, that is the source of his shockwaves, and directly on his fists. With a weapon, it is a little more of an intricate method of channelling his shockwaves from his body and on something because it requires for Whitebeard to be in physical contact with a weapon by holding it with his hand(s) and then imbuing his shockwave from his body and on a weapon.



Again, I'm not against this.  I can see this being possible.  However if he did this instead because of "Awakening", then I can see that making (more) sense as well.  While it may not be Awakening, I still see it as consistant with what Awakening can do.



> It is similar to Haki. The source from which Haki stems is the body that is an ability that allow you to imbue certain parts of your body with it for either offensive or defensive purposes. You can however also channel your Haki from your body and on a weapon if you are directly in contact with a weapon. It is a basic ability. There really is nothing much to it.



This is where you fail.  Haki doesn't make sense.  (Joking.)

Fair point.  As I said earlier I can see it working both ways.  However I also believe what he did syncs up with what we know about Awakening.



> No, he did not, and I never said that he did. But it doesn't matter as my following post will explain:





> Think of it this way: Blackbeard was able to use Whitebeard's supposed 'awakening' of channelling his quakes/shockwaves onto the tip of a weapon or his fists within literal seconds after having stolen his fruit



In that case I misunderstood you.



> Whitebeard hadn't displayed this ability to use awakening which you believe he did because he imbued the tip of his bisento with a shockwave for the reason that BB showed the ability to cover his fists with a shockwave within literal seconds after consuming the Gura Gura no mi that is a basic ability of the Gura Gura no mi similar to covering a weapon with a shockwave. Blackbeard enveloping his fist with manifesting shockwaves that is supposedly his 'awakening' is in contradiction with what *Doflamingo said about awakening requiring for a DF user to invest many years of training to acquire.
> 
> Doflamingo said that it requires a vast amount of years under the proper amount of DF training in order to unlock awakening.* Luffy has trained with his DF for all his life and has developed it very much to the point he can gain a tremendous boost in speed, inflate his arms with air and alter his muscle functions with a somewhat good control over it but has yet to awaken his fruit. It definitely requires the skill in order to awaken a Devil fruit.



I'm pretty sure that is flat out false.

Doflamingo's description
Doflamingo's description

None of the translations I've read mentioned anything about time required to awaken a Devil Fruit.  Although if I missed something then please redirect me.  Otherwise, that's likely just an assumption.  It could be a reasonable assumption, but it still an assumption.

Speaking of assumptions, if we're to assume Chopper's Monster Point is his awakening, then that might be considered to be some level of proof that users can awaken their fruit relatively soon.  However that was probably achieved with Rumble Balls anyway.  

I don't think we were even hinted about what the requisites are for Awakening.  It could be the user's experience with the fruit.  It could be the user's experience overall.  It could involve the user's will.  The first one seems most likely, but it's largely up in the air.



> Sabo did not awaken his fruit, he merely used a basic attack, the 'Fire fist' that Ace was renown for because it was his signature move. Sabo obviously knew of this technique but *how he managed to execute it perfectly is mindboggling and probably just a case of PIS.*
> 
> P.S sorry for the long reply. I was trying to give as much details about the currently discussed topic as possible. I would appreciate it if you replied.



I know he didn't awaken it, but I agree the scene was somewhat bullshit.


----------



## Dellinger (May 10, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> The amount of awful shit taste in the first quote gives me lots of cancer Succubus



You are an idiot.HxH has only one really great arc while OP has many.

OP's world is far richer,far more interesting etc.Also I don't remember HxH having such a great number of characters that are actually interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 10, 2015)

SacredX said:


> Damn.  This is going to be one long ass post.
> 
> I'd like to start off by saying my opinions on this matter are somewhat neutral.  I may have some ideas regarding awakening, but it's not set in stone and I'm open to the idea of what I say not being completely correct.  I'm merely making my assumptions based on what little we were given.
> 
> ...



The concept of awakening isn't merely  a side ability of a Devil fruit that does very little in terms of its use for combat as what we were shown of this concept is that a Devil fruit user can awaken their ability in using their ability in a much more different manner than the original way it is supposed to be used. You cannot make a generalization based on one simple case of a character displaying their Devil fruit awakening that you aren't amazed at when we know so little of this newly presented concept and say that, because Doflamingo's awakening ability is inept for combat, all other Devil fruit awakenings will be similar to Doflamingo's as means  to suit to your original argument that Whitebeard's quake imbued Bisento was a result of his 'awakening'. It's an association fallacy.  Doflamingo's Devil fruit awakening of turning buildings into strings is an unconventional ability amongst paramecias which leads us to conclude that we'll see many other wild and powerful awakening abilities that will differ depending on their Devil fruit in itself.


It not being significant is your opinion only, thus subjective. This does not mean that because you believe that it isn't as significant as his other variant techniques of his ito Ito no mi, other awakening abilities of certain Devil fruits will not be better than Doflamingo's DF awakening. Beside, I've already explained how Whitebeard's quake imbued bisento was a simple technique. Having said that, you need to understand that we still do not know the full extent of Doflamingo's awakening before we could make any critical judgements on it. As for its impotence against Luffy? We're referring to Gear 4 Luffy here, not some random person. Luffy has gotten a significant boost in strength by G4 so it's no wonder he's doing well against it. We'll see more from his awakening though.

Each power-ups are distinctively different from one another depending on the Devil fruit itself of course. Think of it as a huge boost in power a Devil fruit gets that improves upon certain aspects of a Devil fruit in making it much more powerful. Obviously, certain DF's are more creative in their use for combat than others and thus it's much easier thinking of what the boost in power will be whilst certain other Devil fruits just leave you confused on what their power-ups will be. Luffy, for example, has a currently unknown power-up that I cannot think of what it will be.

Basically, Aokiji and Doflamingo most likely have different awakening abilities. 

I suppose certain DFs have their own unique power-up abilities, yes.

Well, considering that we just learned about this concept, I'd say that the details of the power up an awakened Devil Fruit gets are still to be fully explained, although when it comes to Doflamingo, his fruit in its awakened state allows him to turn other things/inanimate objects into strings, like buildings as seen by how he turned several buildings into strings in the recent chapter.


If you want my take on the matter, I see it more like this:
Awakened paramecia = controlling objects by making them become their element.  (there may be certain exceptions to certain paramecias depending on the functions of the paramecia fruit as they aren't all the same in the way they function)
Awakened zoans = regeneration and increases size/strength 
Awakened logias = turning environments into their element 

Sure, perhaps you may have gotten your view that Whitebeard awakened his fruit during Marineford from the fact that we were shown that Doflamingo's awakening was transforming his surroundings into strings, you need to understand that there isn't a big and relevant correlation between the two. Whitebeard's fruit of which being that it allows the consumer to become a quake man who could emit shockwaves on his body and on weapons was the main reason behind him imbuing the tip of his bisento with a quake bubble and the fact the strongest man in the world with hte strongest paramecia would surely have a much better awakening than that. In addition, BB displayed the ability to imbue his hand with a quake bubble that is similar to imbuing a weapon with a quake bubble et cetera. 

Sabo can inflame his pipe. WB can channel quakes through his Bisento.

Channeling your power through your weapon is not that advanced a technique. We started getting into semantics due to one simple concept that isn't hard to comprehend.


Whilst I agree with some of your points that you've made, I can't agree with the point that WB has shown awakening because there are way too many problems with that point of view. 




> None of the translations I've read mentioned anything about time required to awaken a Devil Fruit.  Although if I missed something then please redirect me.  Otherwise, that's likely just an assumption.  It could be a reasonable assumption, but it still an assumption.
> 
> Speaking of assumptions, if we're to assume Chopper's Monster Point is his awakening, then that might be considered to be some level of proof that users can awaken their fruit relatively soon.  However that was probably achieved with Rumble Balls anyway.
> 
> I don't think we were even hinted about what the requisites are for Awakening.  It could be the user's experience with the fruit.  It could be the user's experience overall.  It could involve the user's will.  The first one seems most likely, but it's largely up in the air.



That's why my Luffy example that I had made was posted to further supplement the notion that awakening requires training in my post that I made where I spoke of Doflamingo seemingly implying such a thing. It doesn't matter if it wasn't directly mentioned by Doflamingo because it's clear as the sky that awakening requires one to train their fruit which Doflamingo indirectly conveyed. Like all other skills, it requires for one to train their Devil fruit ability in order to unlock such a skill. Perhaps the proper procedure for unlocking such a skill is yet to be revealed, but the main point is that it requires training through some unknown and yet to be revealed method. Luffy has trained his fruit to such an extent that he could willingly boost his overall capabilities considerably and yet he's yet to unlock this skill. I wonder why... it requires for him to 'train' his fruit. It doesn't matter if it wasn't mentioned because this ability is apart of devil fruits which are 'weapons' if you will that require extensive training in order to be used with efficiency for combat.



> Think of it this way: Blackbeard was able to use Whitebeard's supposed 'awakening' of channelling his quakes/shockwaves onto the tip of a weapon or his fists within literal seconds after having stolen his fruit



Yeah, I said that BB was able to use whitebeard's 'apparent' awakening you believe to be the quake imbued bisento when he was shown to imbue his fist with a quake bubble. Basically, bisento quake bubble= hand quake bubble.


Sorry for the format of my post and for not quoting all of your post because the char limit kind of f****d me over. Had to make this post under a 25 min time limit because I had to attend to very important matters.


----------



## mayday123 (May 10, 2015)

San Juan Wolf said:


> VK, stop trolling please.



He's not trolling, he's bitching.

But his bitching is building level, so no biggie.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 10, 2015)

mayday123 said:


> He's not trolling, he's bitching.
> 
> But his bitching is building level, so no biggie.



I model my bitching after Luffy's dc 

#LuffyisweakerthanTenten


----------



## Zeus. (May 10, 2015)

I'm not liking how this Doffy fight is turning out. It's being rushed, turning from a decisive exchange of hits back and forth, into a complete domination in Luffy's favor. Luffy has to quickly end it or else face the consequences of Bird Cage harming everyone. Luffy vs Lucci all over again, except one's destroying the other. Obviously Doffy has a trick up his sleeve, he won't go down that easily, but still. The execution of the Lucci fight was a treasure to the EL arc.


----------



## Lawliet (May 10, 2015)

I made a theory about the limit of DFs one night, and Oda proved me wrong with the introduction of awakening, so I'm gonna call bullshit and spam Oda apologists because I thought I'm the smartest person in the world and no way my theories and predictions were wrong and Oda had a better idea for his Manga than I did. 

this basically sums up every hater.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2015)

Good. Now they just need to make another sticky thread for power level discussion and this section will be clean again.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> omg i never laughed so hard on NF before     everything is so damn accurate especially the bolded



Thanks mate, I try to : D



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Good. Now they just need to make another sticky thread for power level discussion and this section will be clean again.



Power Level discussions should be banned on the basis of we don't need them and they literally are nothing but comparing imaginary numbers people randomly guess and being annoyed someone else guessed them "wrong".


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2015)

I'm just really bummed out on the suspense just being forgotten. I blame it on the Post-skip arc structure to be honest.

In Alabasta there was a guy who was pretty much the strongest guy we've seen (aside from Mihawk but for the most part of the arc it looked like they were a lot closer in strength than they actually were), he was a Logia and looked unbeatable for a long time. In Skypiea there was an actual god who could just not be hit by any means for about 90% of the arc. In Enies Lobby there were guys who had just manhandled the strawhats an arc earlier and they had fucking superhuman abilities never seen before. Moriah had Oars and his near unlimited shadow supply, which also made him look so far above Luffy it wasn't funny anymore. Then in Sabaody there was a fucking Admiral and don't even get me started about Marineford.

Then Post-skip we have a fishman who was beaten by Zoro 10 chapters in the arc but took so much drugs he just wouldn't stay down and it took another 50 before a fucking hole in his body ended his high. Right on to a clown who one arc later is reduced to comedic relief and is relatively seen complete fodder to the M3. Sadly that arc was also 50+ chapters. Now we have a guy who is obviously strong but he never was unbeatable, Luffy could show a new move he learned in the timeskip to close the gap (pretty much what happened with G4), he could've gotten help from all the allies he had on the island like Law (who actually assisted him) and all the gladiators (who all assisted him as well) and if all else failed either Sabo or Issho (who are both stronger than Doffy) could step in and fuck Doffy's life up and they had legitimate reasons to do so. Not to mention this running around fest is nearing 100 chapters.

If Oda had made FI and PH both no longer than 20-25 chapters instead of 50-70 and had he made Parasite an ability which required a special trick to defeat to make Doffy look near invincible at first but still have Luffy take him down in a believable way in the end, the succes formula of nearly every good OP fight, then nothing would be wrong and we would have been finished with Wano by now.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 12, 2015)

I guess since naruto is over people need something to complain about and i guess bleach is just to easy. 

As bad as some parts of this arc have been, the manga is still good .  I felt skypiea was way worse for many of the same reasons people complain about this arc. 

To keep to complaining topic, the dwarves suck tbh.


----------



## Virus (May 17, 2015)

In my opinion the climax in Dressrosa arc happened long time ago and it was on chapter 730 called "3 cards". 
smiling

From there on Oda should have started with the ending of Dressrosa. But he further extended Dressrosa into bullshit.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 20, 2015)

I may have been out of the loop for a while, but besides Marc, who are the Members that *#Teambitchin*  is composed of?


----------



## Shiny (May 20, 2015)

me 

the fans are shit


----------



## Kobe (May 25, 2015)

Virus said:


> In my opinion the climax in Dressrosa arc happened long time ago and it was on chapter 730 called "3 cards".
> Link removed
> 
> From there on Oda should have started with the ending of Dressrosa. But he further extended Dressrosa into bullshit.



Height of the Dressrosa arc. Can't believe it's past almost 60 chapters since then.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2015)

Well I don't think the time when Whitebeard split the land and water was his Devil Fruit awakening...

I mean think about it, Blackbeard got the devil fruit for 2 minutes and he was able to do almost the same things that Whitebeard did. I doubt that was awakening there since Blackbeard was very novice user of Quake fruit back then.

If Whitebeard used awaken, I assume he will turn things into quake itself, basically the water, rocks, people, lands and everything will split and turn to complete dust. Everything will shake within itself and vibrate.


----------



## Atlas (May 27, 2015)

Holy shit, so many deleted posts.


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2015)

Vaatu went ham.


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (May 27, 2015)

Punk Hazard > Return to Sabaody > Dressrosa > Fishman Island

Dressrosa has a great start though, but now I just want it to end...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

so much complaining this week


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2015)

Ugh, ya mods had to delete my magnus opus ? : /

Also that was in response to saying the series was FT level/worse then Bleach. Come on >_>


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2015)

Peeps in the OT right now


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2015)

I'll wait a few weeks after Dressrosa is done and then reread it from start to finish. Hopefully it'll change my perspective. 



San Juan Wolf said:


> Ugh, ya mods had to delete my magnus opus ? : /
> 
> Also that was in response to saying the series was FT level/worse then Bleach. Come on >_>



There are other sections to discuss that. This is strictly One Piece. 



Marcellina said:


> Vaatu went ham.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

> I'll wait a few weeks after Dressrosa is done and then reread it from start to finish.



Why would you want to torture yourself?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why would you want to torture yourself?



I disliked Skypeia during the initial run but enjoyed it much more after rereading the arc as a whole. When it comes to serialized storytelling a reader can tend to lose the forest for the trees so to speak. Especially here where every single chapter literally gets dissected under a microscope, hype one week, hate the next.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll wait a few weeks after Dressrosa is done and then reread it from start to finish. Hopefully it'll change my perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> There are other sections to discuss that. This is strictly One Piece.



So how do you compare them then ?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 1, 2015)

*Only three things will make me drop one piece*

3. Continuing of Horrid Writing and Pacing

2. strawhats regressing each arc

1. Elbaf Princess. . . .


 lol seriously if theres a elbaf princess i'm fuckin done yo


----------



## Amol (Jun 1, 2015)

You always say that and you never dropped it.
I am pretty sure you will continue reading it regardless what happens in it.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 1, 2015)

Amol said:


> *You always say that and you never dropped it.*
> I am pretty sure you will continue reading it regardless what happens in it.



no i haven't...stop generalizing people yo.


----------



## Amol (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone was going to drop One Piece if Hody didn't join the crew


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 1, 2015)

Amol said:


> Someone was going to drop One Piece if Hody didn't join the crew



 i don't recall ...


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 1, 2015)

You & everyone else here, including myself are too invested to drop it. It only takes 5-10 minutes out of a day for me before getting back to Uni work, so you might as well continue even if its garbage.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2015)

already come too far.

i'm reading no new manga though.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 1, 2015)

1. filler content... this arc had a tonne of nothing. the stuff where luffy rides the bull for example... this arc had so much unnecessary crap
2. adding more and more character... this arc just added WAY too many to the point we have been on this arc for 2 years
3. this is more to do with me.... losing interest just with simply aging. this manga is gonna be here for  a long time. who knows if i will care this time in 4 years...
and with having breaks every month is not going to help.

this arc should have already ended honestly


----------



## Draxo (Jun 2, 2015)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Oda needs better editors who aren't afraid of him or his reputation tbh tbf.
> 
> That's all there is to it.



This is the entire thing I think.

Didn't they give him a new editor in the last few years?  I'm guessing they thought that the guy could gain some experience with a manga with an author 'too good to fail' or something. However its really spiralled out from there.


----------



## mayday123 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have an importnat question for #teambitching

You bitch about how almost no one tries to finish Doflamingo when he's barely alive.

My question is:

How would Zoro, Kinemon, Kanjuro, Kyros and gladiators know that

a) Luffy is down?
b) Doflamingo is barely alive?


The only person who knew about everything was Cavendish, but he promised to protect Law with his life, so that's his excuse.

There's been a lot of bithing about that but I fail the see the holes in this scenario.

What's more, people who actually knew about it and had no excuse - meadows, other fodder gladiators and Viola actually DID try to stop him.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 13, 2015)

I think the source of most of the pacing issues One Piece Post-TS is that we get one break each month. Had we had all the chapters without breaks, we would probably be done with the next arc by now. We are almost 5 years into the timeskip.

5 years * 12 months * 1 break per month = 60 chapters

That is an arc worth right there.

I know this was asked probably a million times already, but what is Oda's excuse for all the breaks? Is there proof or clarification?

No, Oda doesn't deserve all those breaks because "he works hard to give us a good manga". That doesn't justify anything because it is his *job* to ship one chapter per week, in which he makes his living.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

He was hospitalized in 2013 and was ask to take it easy hence the change in schedule. It was only until last week that it temporarily went back to normal. No idea how long that's gonna last though.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jun 19, 2015)

Magnificent said:


> I think the source of most of the pacing issues One Piece Post-TS is that we get one break each month. Had we had all the chapters without breaks, we would probably be done with the next arc by now. We are almost 5 years into the timeskip.
> 
> 5 years * 12 months * 1 break per month = 60 chapters
> 
> ...



Side effect of his work schedule. he gets 3 hours of sleep a day, stating that the stress makes him focus more. however his body is starting to be unable to take it, leading to him getting hospitalized in 2013. in reponse to avoid a simmilar issue like what happened to the Hunter x Hunter/ D. Gray Man authors, Jump has given him the option to take a break every month.


----------



## La buse (Jun 25, 2015)

*what a garbage chapter*

did I just read a whole chapter annoucing Lucy as the winner? and these ugly tears everywhere, even the tears were better drawn before, now eveyone is having these ugly tears.


----------



## sasykei (Jun 25, 2015)

Stop overreacting. In any other arc this would have been praise worthy chapter. Dressrosa is simply too long.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 25, 2015)

Yea, it's something that seems like a minor point but you're on the mark in saying crying looks worse than before and that probably contributes to making the excessive crying less effective than before. Oda abuses people crying more than he used to and the crying is more exaggerated. Just another one of Oda's post-TS syndromes I guess. On the point example:

Link removed

vs.

Link removed

honestly while One Piece's art has gotten better in some ways, in other ways I find it less appealing than before. It's more exaggerated and flashy and I don't really think that works to its advantage.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 25, 2015)

the crying


----------



## La buse (Jun 25, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Yea, it's something that seems like a minor point but you're on the mark in saying crying looks worse than before and that probably contributes to making the excessive crying less effective than before. Oda abuses people crying more than he used to and the crying is more exaggerated. Just another one of Oda's post-TS syndromes I guess. On the point example:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



or this:

*Spoiler*: __ 











even Luffy was better drawn



now this



it's like Oda doesnt give a damn anymore. People saying One Piece's art gets better are wrong, but this deserve a whole thread. Keep in mind, starting from the timeskip, literally nothing gets better in this manga, nothing.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 25, 2015)

La buse said:


> or this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God Movement (Jun 25, 2015)

skypiea was really the pinnacle of his art.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 25, 2015)

Wait, people are showering Luffy with tears ?

The fuck ?


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 25, 2015)

Some characters look way better now though.


----------



## Rocktomato (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, feed me your tears.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2015)

Guys, I think that what if scenario for Oda's death came true.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2015)

God Movement said:


> skypiea was really the pinnacle of his art.



Enies Lobby would like a word with you.


----------



## La buse (Jun 25, 2015)

God Movement said:


> skypiea was really the pinnacle of his art.



At that time you could feel he really enjoyed drawing and writing his story, you can feel all the happiness on that page posted by Keishin.

Now Oda is getting old and doens't enjoy drawing anymore, you can feel it from his interviews as well. But that's to be expected after 16 years of weekly drawings. And this is probably why he doesnt draw full fights anymore. Drawing fights is difficult and tiresome.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 25, 2015)

Agreed, Oda's art is more detailed now but it just lacks the dynamism and energy it had before, and it seems to be lacking finesse which he tries to make up for by increasing the detail level.

Skypeia was Oda's art at its best.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 25, 2015)

I might be wrong but doesn't he also now have more assistants than before? That would help increase the level of detail for obvious reasons. Not sure when he got as many as he does now, though.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Jun 25, 2015)

Oda's art is FAR more detailed now.  I mean as a whole, I think Dressrosa's had superb art.  The buildings looked great, the overall style felt consistent and fluid, and the characters were drawn quite well and quite detailed.  So from a technical standpoint, the art is light years ahead of the stuff from the late '90s to the early '00s, but I do agree the overly exaggerated stuff, from the breasts to the crying is obnoxious.  It's because Oda's become a pandering fool.


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 25, 2015)

Chapter was good. But i do agree Oda went over the top with retard crying faces. I don't know why is he doing this.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 25, 2015)

SpiRo said:


> Chapter was good. But i do agree Oda went over the top with retard crying faces. I don't know why is he doing this.



It's exactly like in Fairy Tail and war arc naruto. Constant crying. Over and over and fucking over again. I just can't..


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 25, 2015)

Oda be like 

"I ain't got time for this shit. Let me push out a chapter quick so I can ride home in my car made of money, to my mansion made of money, and fuck my wife in my bed.... made of money"


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Jun 25, 2015)

sasykei said:


> Stop overreacting. In any other arc this would have been praise worthy chapter. Dressrosa is simply too long.



No, not any any arc would this be a praise worthy chapter, it was garbage, there was no value to it, the arc has nothing to do with it, it's literally just crying and a stupid build up to nothing.
I was expecting Doflamingo to get up when he was about to say Lucy/Luffy won, but that didnt' happen, all we got is oda trying to have sex and failing to get us off before ultimately blowing his load.


----------



## UltimateBoss (Aug 5, 2015)

Oda needs to use some of the earlier 90s/2000s style artwork style. I feel like he is somewhat conforming to today's arts. Kind of hard to explain but hopefully you know what I mean.


----------



## kx11 (Aug 5, 2015)

UltimateBoss said:


> Oda needs to use some of the earlier 90s/2000s style artwork style. I feel like he is somewhat conforming to today's arts. Kind of hard to explain but hopefully you know what I mean.



back then he was heavily influenced by DragonBall style


now he's on a league of his own


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 5, 2015)

Chopper and women changed a lot in a bad way. More kawaii, bouncy and booty. 

Franky's new design is also rather worse.


----------



## hiruzen sarutobix (Aug 11, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> While it's true that it was the timeskip that marked the downturn, I don't think it was necessarily the fault of anything to do with the timeskip itself.
> *
> My problem with Punk Hazard and Dressrosa is the lack of focus. Jumping around between a hundred different scenes. It just all blurs together, without any build up and payoff.
> *
> ...



This

THIS

THIS


----------



## madara362 (Aug 23, 2015)

Where's Marcelle?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

*Losing the faith with Oda?*

I look at threads about haki not fully explained, off-paneled fights and how bad the post-skip is compared to the pre-skip in general as well as despair with running, babies, idiotic populous of FI and Dressrosa and boring royalty

I wonder


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

a tad


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Only a tad Marc?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Timeskips destroy every manga.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Only a tad Marc?



shut up 



Canute87 said:


> Timeskips destroy every manga.



that and authors getting old


----------



## Pirao (Sep 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Timeskips destroy every manga.



Seems like it. I don't think anyone even pretends that One Piece is as good as it was pre TS. It's not Naruto level yet, but it seems to be going that way.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 1, 2015)

I hear some ppl lose their faith when they join OL


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 1, 2015)

I have honestly lost most of my faith in us getting a major arc as consistent and thoroughly good as the best of part 1 again. Maybe with the exception of the final arc. Dressrosa, which was supposed to be the great savior of part 2, instead did so much damage. But I have barely lost any faith in Oda continuing to deliver tons of great content and many awe-inspiring and tear jerking moments. It's just that those moments will likely be fewer than before, interspersed with a lot more "meh" or bad moments, and part of a so much less well put together overall narrative. One Piece still has its legendary highs. It's just its lows that are so much lower than before.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't think those (OP post) were ever Oda's strongest aspect, it's just that lately it has become a bigger deal in the manga so people (rightfully) take notice.

For example One Piece fights were always chaotic and weird, with crazy ass fruits and cartoonish logic being featured very early on. 
We had a guy dressed as a clown who could get chopped up to pieces because he ate a magic fruit, and his feet stayed on the ground when he was flying, and someone stomped on his foot. Nobody makes "demands" from this kind of cartoonish fight. 

But then oda tried to make it more structured with fighting styles being taken seriously by the users, and elaborate concepts like rokushiki, haki, etc. and when you start explaining things people expect you to explain it properly and all the way, and also to show you these fights since they are now our focus. So people will notice if stuff doesn't make sense or a set up fight is off-paneled.

Same with the crying, dumb and running around croud, it was always there, but the more arcs they are in (or clones of them) and the more panels they take, the more they will start bothering people.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Timeskips destroy every manga.



Why is that? Is it simply because mangaka have more freedom to do what they want post-skip and move in a different direction their readers don't want and try new ideas readers don't like? 



Marcelle.B said:


> shut up



Touchy


----------



## gold ace (Sep 1, 2015)

Not at all....


----------



## Ghost (Sep 1, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> that and authors getting old



and rich                  .


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Why is that? Is it simply because mangaka have more freedom to do what they want post-skip and move in a different direction their readers don't want and try new ideas readers don't like?
> 
> Touchy



I honestly don't know why.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> I have honestly lost most of my faith in us getting a major arc as consistent and thoroughly good as the best of part 1 again. Maybe with the exception of the final arc. Dressrosa, which was supposed to be the great savior of part 2, instead did so much damage. But I have barely lost any faith in Oda continuing to deliver tons of great content and many awe-inspiring and tear jerking moments. It's just that those moments will likely be fewer than before, interspersed with a lot more "meh" or bad moments, and part of a so much less well put together overall narrative. One Piece still has its legendary highs. It's just its lows that are so much lower than before.



I think one of the main problems is that Oda brought these young characters into the big leagues too quickly.

How many years and decades did it take for roger to reach to the top,  how many decades did it take for the mid generation to reach.

Now it's all just a clusterfuck with one convenient event after another to take these guys down.  Why even bother to make these guys that strong if you are going to have to gimp them some way or another.  it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I hear some ppl lose their faith when they join OL



That goes without saying 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Why is that? Is it simply because mangaka have more freedom to do what they want post-skip and move in a different direction their readers don't want and try new ideas readers don't like?



Basically.

It's also a very cheap way of dealing with problems in the story and takes skips certain developments of the characters. Like for example, the shs trained for 2 years but we barely got to see their struggles throughout any of it and only given the final result. That's very lazy especially when some abilities don't get explained.



> Touchy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> I honestly don't know why.



I'm not sure either, but I suspect money and manga sales drives a lot of demand.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nobody wanted dwarves.

Nobody cared about vivi 2.0 crying beta.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

Also the namicunt clones.

There's like 4 of them post skip alone 

It's like dude completely forgot there are other types of broads in the world.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> That goes without saying



Old people in the OL reminiscing and don't like the new blud. 



Marcelle.B said:


> Basically.
> 
> It's also a very cheap way of dealing with problems in the story and takes skips certain developments of the characters. Like for example, the shs trained for 2 years but we barely got to see their struggles throughout any of it and only given the final result. That's very lazy especially when some abilities don't get explained.



Maybe the plot is getting more convulted with more plot devices used after the skip because concepts of haki and DF elements were planned to be explained much later but were pushed forward. Maybe a chapter or two would have come in a tighter studio group who was working with most of pre-skip but now he has new editors who don't challenge him, he feels he can express the cartoonish nature of the character to the point of parody and feel he can get away with off-panelling fights and half-assing explanations because his readers trust him he'll do explain it all later.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I hear some ppl lose their faith when they join OL


^This.

Everytime I read a chapter and kinda like it, but read the posts in the OL, my opinions unconsciously change. Same can be said about other manga and sections here.

On the other hand, Arlong Park forums makes you believe that every chapter is excellent.


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 1, 2015)

Arlong Park is a bit creepy in the opposite direction. I only went there a few times (usually googling something OP related that shows AP in results) but it always feels like people are exagerating their happiness like big brother is monitoring for dissent or something.
"OMG Rebecca crying makes me so emotional how amazing feeling greatest moment in fiction, boy I really loved this moment, did I mention it gave me amazing feels already? What a powerful moment. Goda. Rebecca's story >> Shakespeare classics."

We need to mix the OL negativity and AP worship into a reasonable place.


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 1, 2015)

One Piece still retains a level of quality and that urge to read the next chapter(s) to see what happens afterwards. But yes, it's not what it once was. 


Canute87 said:


> Timeskips destroy every manga.


Not Kingdom, which remains a masterpiece. Toriko also didn't turn out worse than OP did. Naruto and Bleach though?..





★Urahara★ said:


> Arlong Park forums makes you believe that every chapter is excellent.


And OroJackson forums. The majority of the chapters are rated "Blew my mind" by most of the fans. It's like they don't know what constructive criticism is.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Maybe the plot is getting more convulted with more plot devices used after the skip because concepts of haki and DF elements were planned to be explained much later but were pushed forward. Maybe a chapter or two would have come in a tighter studio group who was working with most of pre-skip but now he has new editors who don't challenge him, he feels he can express the cartoonish nature of the character to the point of parody and feel he can get away with off-panelling fights and half-assing explanations because his readers trust him he'll do explain it all later.



Or it's just the editors in over their heads and think the fans will followe through no matter what. Like in the anime, everyone knows the anime is terrible and yet watch it anyways cuz the majority still like it and won't complain.

Assholes 



Samehadaman said:


> Arlong Park is a bit creepy in the opposite direction. I only went there a few times (usually googling something OP related that shows AP in results) but it always feels like people are exagerating their happiness like big brother is monitoring for dissent or something.
> "OMG Rebecca crying makes me so emotional how amazing feeling greatest moment in fiction, boy I really loved this moment, did I mention it gave me amazing feels already? What a powerful moment. Goda. Rebecca's story >> Shakespeare classics."
> 
> We need to mix the OL negativity and AP worship into a reasonable place.



This is why OL is a blessing. Only here I can calling Namicunt what she really is without being penalized unlike over there 


*Spoiler*: __ 










get infractions for shitting on fictional characters, brehs


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 1, 2015)

Kingdom never had a timeskip like OP does. That's not a fair comparison. It always paced its story with jumping big chunks of time, for obvious reasons when you consider that it's a story about a young kid growing up into a full-fledged adult general of an army, in a more realistic world.



			
				Canute said:
			
		

> I think one of the main problems is that Oda brought these young characters into the big leagues too quickly.
> 
> How many years and decades did it take for roger to reach to the top, how many decades did it take for the mid generation to reach.
> 
> Now it's all just a clusterfuck with one convenient event after another to take these guys down. Why even bother to make these guys that strong if you are going to have to gimp them some way or another. it doesn't make sense.



Meh. Although the plot convenience and power-ups can be issues from time to time, it's got nothing to do with the real culprits of part 2 which are off-paneling, bad pacing and boring characters getting way too much panel time, and just shit priorities (like kicking out SHs from the biggest arc ever in favor of more focus on Rikus and dwarves) in general. Luffy & CO getting really strong quickly and beating the big dogs is just the "what" of a story, which is much less important than the "how" of a story. Even Rebecca could have been a perfectly decent character if Oda hadn't fucked up the "how" of it so much.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 1, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> ^This.
> 
> Everytime I read a chapter and kinda like it, but read the posts in the OL, my opinions unconsciously change. Same can be said about other manga and sections here.
> 
> On the other hand, Arlong Park forums makes you believe that every chapter is excellent.



ppl on apforums worship oda and one piece endlessly and enjoy it as it is now a lot. teambitchin bandwagon is easy to ride on here


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 1, 2015)

AP isn't as uncritical as you guys think. Don't take some posters as the representative of everyone. A lot of people there are fairly critical toward many of Oda's decisions lately, especially in Dressrosa.


----------



## King of heaven (Sep 1, 2015)

Considering that I always wait thursday morning every week to get my One Piece goodness , I'm not losing faith in the slightest , OP always entertain me ; it's this place that turn people into negative persons . 

The negativity of the OL is so thick you can cut it with a knife , discussions here either turn around complaining threads or power level.

It's quite sad actually.


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 1, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Kingdom never had a timeskip like OP does. That's not a fair comparison. It always paced its story with jumping big chunks of time, for obvious reasons when you consider that it's a story about a young kid growing up into a full-fledged adult general of an army, in a more realistic world.


Well obviously the main goal of both timeskips were completely different but I don't know how Oda could have changed the behaviors, excessive gags of the Strawhats, for example. The point of timeskips are to develop the story and characters much, much further without any filler for the series, but it seems Oda hasn't gotten it down, even for entire arcs. Of course there have been splendid things he's done for other characters, abilities, and even parts of the story though. That's why I say OP still has this level of quality within it as a long series.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2015)

current Fairy Tail > current One Piece

come at me


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> current Fairy Tail > current One Piece
> 
> come at me



y u do dis


----------



## La buse (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, it's hard to fool the mass for 30+ months. Lot of people had high expectations with Dressrosa and once the arc ends, even the most hardcore fanboys can't help but notice what a disappointment this arc has been. negativity has been spreading into a lot of one piece boards, including Arlong park. OL was first tho.


----------



## Six (Sep 1, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> current Fairy Tail > current One Piece
> 
> come at me



This is actually true. Fairy Tail has been the best series since Tartaros.

With Oda its gotten to the point where I don't even expect good chapters anymore. FT is what I look forward to most.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> This is actually true. Fairy Tail has been the best series since Tartaros.
> 
> With Oda its gotten to the point where I don't even expect good chapters anymore. FT is what I look forward to most.



There is no gif to express the sheer wrongess of this post. 

I mean, Fairy Tail. The loli fanservice baiting fest of generic friendship power and never learning anything.

For christ sake there was a chapter dedicated to teach Natsu when to run from a stronger opponent and he then proceeded to refuse to do that and still came out swinging 

And should I mention the generic crapfest of the Spriggan 12 ? Or the twelve million times Face was averted only to then be un-averted over and over again ? The idiotic reasoning for Makarov's disbanding of the guild, having everyone lose their job overnight, endangering the entire continent in the process and then still somehow getting to be master again without opposition (after being replaced twice already) after Erza busted her ass to fix his mess 

I mean, there has never been a single arc in all of Fairy Tail that has reached the emotional heights of Dressrosa, despite it's problems which I will criticise heavily. The guild consists of several dozens boring generic ciphers who we know nothing about, and who only show up to babble about their "bond of friendship" while getting drunk between arcs. Also, Future Rogue ended up killing most of humanity over a fucking cat.

And he also looked like this



Hell, Raven Tail, the Dark Guild controlled by Makarov's estranged son, which was one of the few things ever foreshadowed, got dumbed down to secondary villain status during the tournament, only there to cheat and get booted out of the tournament and have no further impact on things as a group.

And should I mention how Hiro dicks his audience around with not one but three will-they-won't-they pairings he seems to have no interest to do anything with ever (Juvia x Grey, Erza x Gerard, Levi x Gajeel, and you could argue about Elfman and Ever too) ?

Again, I know this was deleted the last time I brought it up but you can't silence me forever. Look at that hair for crissake


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Sep 1, 2015)

To expect Oda to keep bringing top tier quality year after year when One Piece has been going for 18 years is a bit unrealistic. Sure, it's disappointed that the newer arcs are mediocre in comparison to past ones...but you just have to enjoy it for what it is and have faith in Oda. He'll bring the quality back...it's just this entire saga had way too fucking much happening in it..

I'm sure there will be plenty of amazing arcs in the future.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Sep 1, 2015)

Also lol @ Fairy Tail being better than One Piece. Never go full retard...


----------



## Mikon (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol...a manga complaint thread? of One Piece? I never thought that i would live long enough to see a entire thread of people bitching about GODa's work, haha
Times are really have changed, huh


----------



## Rob (Sep 1, 2015)

Mikon said:


> Lol...a manga complaint thread? of One Piece? I never thought that i would live long enough to see a entire thread of people bitching about GODa's work, haha
> Times are really have changed, huh



One Piece has been on a steady decline since the TS. 

We've had a few gold gems since then, that included the revelations at the end of FI, DD vs. Kuzan on PH, Law's flashback, and the intro to Kaido. 

But other than that...


----------



## Six (Sep 1, 2015)

San Juan Wolf said:


> There is no gif to express the sheer wrongess of this post.
> 
> I mean, Fairy Tail. The loli fanservice baiting fest of generic friendship power and never learning anything.
> 
> ...



Loli fanservice? What the fuck are you talking about?

Friendship power? Okay it has a theme and its sticking to it unlike Naruto which threw hard work out the window. And no, it is tolerable but its only Erza who takes that shit to the extreme I will admit.

Again, hating like shit. Ants was taught to run, but that specific situation where he and his friends were being destroyed was not one of them. They had to defend themselves and their pride. How the fuck do you excuse Luffy getting raped by Magellan, and then trying to fight him again after he beat Ivanov.

Your dumbass is just hating for hatreds sake.

Crafts of Spriggan 12? You dumbfuck, we've barely scratched the surface with them and you're already criticizing? Thats it, I'm not taking your ass seriously, you're literally just looking for reasons to hate on FT. Give us at least a fucking year before you go and judge something we've barely even touched.

Do you know wtf tension is? Obviously there were multiple faces after the initial one was destroyed to let the readers feel as much despair as the characters and have you wonder how they'd be able to get themselves out of that mess.

So fearing that your guild would not be able to fight 730 guilds at the same time is an idiotic reason for disbanding FT? Right dumbfuck, I guess it would ave been better for him to continue on and let them all get annihilated. I guess Makarov worry for every one of his kid's safety makes him a shitty man and character. Wtf is Garp then for promising Roger he would protect Ace and then proceeding to let his own grandson get killed? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) had no right to be pissed at Akainu when Garp could have done something about it.

Dressrosa was pure absolute dogshit you fucking fanboy. 4/10 at best and thats thanks to character flashbacks of Law and Doffy. Oda wasted 2 years of our Lives on this stupid ass island. Just look at how many fanboys there were 2-3 years ago in the OL and look at them now, your ass excluded. Too bad that Tartaros shitted/shits on Dressrosa in every way possible when you look at the emotional struggles of Elfman/Gray and Natsu. Not to mention Wendy's amazing development that arc forever abandoning her status as a weakling.

GMG was dumb af and caused me to drop fairy tail a few years ago. Future Rogue was shit and ill admit that. Im glad that I decided to give FT a second chance a couple of months ago, one of the best decisions because I have been highly entertained.

Who the fuck cares about pairings? Look at the shitshow that Narutocaused when it ended.

Honestly, I don't know why I wasted my time with your dumbass, literally dead set on your retarded agenda to hate every fucking thing about the series based on your experiences with it in the past, because half the shit you complain about is nowhere near as prevalent as it used to be.

I doubt One Piece ever goes back to the level it was at in part 1.


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2015)

leaked clip of oda caring about our complaints


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 1, 2015)

Mikon said:


> Lol...a manga complaint thread? of One Piece? I never thought that i would live long enough to see a entire thread of people bitching about GODa's work, haha
> Times are really have changed, huh



Let me guess. You've never been to the OL in 2 years have you?


----------



## SacredX (Sep 2, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> On the other hand, Arlong Park forums makes you believe that every chapter is excellent.





Black Mirror said:


> ppl on apforums worship oda and one piece endlessly and enjoy it as it is now a lot. teambitchin bandwagon is easy to ride on here



I question how accurate this is.  

Just going to quote a recent post of mine:



			
				SacredX said:
			
		

> I often see people on this forum say these things about AP.  Sure there might be a degree of truth since we only have one semi-active mod here, which is almost nothing compared to an actual One Piece forum.  Yet every time I go to AP there's always at least one negative thing said.  And I'm not even looking that hard.
> 
> I, just now, went to take a look at AP, and here's some of the posts contained on the first page I read, which is currently the latest page of the thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeno (Sep 2, 2015)

Perceived drop in quality?

No, no, no. One Piece was always overrated trash, it's just that people that read it as 7-year-olds back in '97 tend to be the same people who propagate the idea that it's still decent. Well, them and the casuls that make it one of their first anime to watch.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mikon (Sep 2, 2015)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Let me guess. You've never been to the OL in 2 years have you?



And even then, i was just lurking around once in a month, haha


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Loli fanservice? What the fuck are you talking about?



All the "attention" paid to Wendy ?

Do I really have to look up the pic where she's naked and only has her nipple covered with a speech bubble ?


----------



## Muah (Sep 22, 2015)

*why tease us with mediocrity.*

It's like we all want to see luffy his allies or whatever the fuck they are vs something strong. Though we won't see that instead we get luffys with split up crew and a bunch of strangers dehyping themselves for the next 100 chapters until they finally get serious.

Give us some real fights and real threats. In all honesty Sabo or fuji would have stepped in. So it's not like we've gotten any real Parel.


----------



## Hayn (Sep 22, 2015)

Luffys new fleet should have been the ones to sink the incoming pirates, not Fujitora.


----------



## Muah (Sep 22, 2015)

Hayn said:


> Luffys new fleet should have been the ones to sink the incoming pirates, not Fujitora.



I don't even like you but I agree. Lost all respect for fuji. Though I guess his traitorous as has to bring in something since hrs letting puffy go.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Sep 22, 2015)

You mean like the Doflamingo pirates?

/thread


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 22, 2015)

Next arc will be full of Bepo. Bepo will carry.


----------



## Six (Sep 22, 2015)

I honestly can't accept the fact that Cavendish is subordinating himself to Luffy. I honestly would have preferred if this were an alliance instead of them being under Luffy. I get that Cavendish wants popularity but I just can't take himself being under someone.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Oct 11, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better. Such an annoying arc. And how stupid ass old ass Lao G beat
don chinjao whose like garp's rival. 

I'm a Doffy fan too. My fav. Character. But I felt he got too overpowered when he awakened. I liked his basic moveset.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Oct 11, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I honestly can't accept the fact that Cavendish is subordinating himself to Luffy. I honestly would have preferred if this were an alliance instead of them being under Luffy. I get that Cavendish wants popularity but I just can't take himself being under someone.


Mine is

1. Doffy / Master Jose
2. Croco boy / Master Hades
3. Kaido / Gajeel

My reply to fav. characters


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2015)

Breaks


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 27, 2015)

Need this next arc to deliver


----------



## Visa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sanji


----------



## HawkEye13 (Nov 12, 2015)

Not enough Mihawk


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 12, 2015)

The NW is a joke. Nightmare sea my ass. 

I haven't given a shit about any of the side characters in the TS arcs thus far. The fights have been next to non existent, and the ones that did happen were shit level. Even Dofla vs Luffy which was laden with PIS and that stupid G4 recharge which resulted in 3 chapters of retarded fodder running around and crying. The villains have been ass. Oda can't hype people for shit.

Oda can still deliver good characterization thought flashbacks, but is not enough to rescue these shitty arcs. I want to see the SHs/Supernovas vs the Yonkou already damn it. Oda introduced Kaidou, plopped him in front of the Kid alliance and switch over to other, infinitely less interesting and epic stuff. 

I agree with the dude who said FT is better than OP right now. Hiro is a shitty mangaka, but at least he gets the concept of show don't tell. Oda is a bigger tease than fucking Bella from twilight.


----------



## Hotbone (Nov 21, 2015)

*Quality of One piece*

Has One piece really declined that much?

Reading these forums, I've noticed that since the tiimeskip people love to bash this manga.
I've re-read the thing and the only part about the timeskip that bothers me, is that after the timeskip, Oda seems to have forgotten that the crew actually spent time apart. I for one would love if we had 5 chapters of flashbacks from crewmembers.

But back to my question. IMO the manga hasn't declined when you read it in bulk. Is the problem that we have to many people that read until timeskip in bulk? I mean, it's always better to read all in once than to have to wait for 15 pages every week.

Is One piece really worse than it was or is the opinion of the masses that hate reading weekly distorting our view?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 21, 2015)

It's worse than it was before.

Focusing too much on things that aren't as important,much off paneling of fights are the major things.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah it's mostly people who forgot reading in bulk gives off a completely different vibe than week by week. Just try reading one of the big pre-skip arcs and you'll notice the pacing was always bad. Water 7 was universally disliked when it was being released and it only got popular after people who started reading it later read it in one go.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes not even Goda can beat the time skip curse.

That's why Bleach's quality hasn't dropped.


----------



## GreenStache (Nov 21, 2015)

It declined massively


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 21, 2015)

I think fishman island has left a bad taste.

Punk Hazard and Dress Rosa haven't been all that bad besides being stretched for way too long.


----------



## CC Ravis (Nov 21, 2015)

Basically... I feel pre-skip was a mostly consistent 9/10, with certain patches of the story getting a 10/10, and even the pointless chapters were an 8/10 just for how enjoyable they were. Post-skip feels like a 7/10 that alternates between 9/10 highs and 5/10 lows.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 21, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> It's worse than it was before.
> 
> Focusing too much on things that aren't as important,much off paneling of fights are the major things.



things that aren't as important? Dressrosa was/is Luffy's biggest hit in his career as a pirate. He just gained a huge amount of allies that are going to be loyal to him till their death and are going to help him in the final war/any war with any yonkou.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, the quality has inarguably declined. We saw up to 3 rooster before TS. After TS, we have yet to see a single rooster. I dunno what the fuck is Oda thinking, but it's clear he will lose all his readers like this.


----------



## Virus (Dec 15, 2015)

*Oda's strange way of writing the story*

Oda has a special way of maintaining the "hype" high which tends to affect the manga in negative ways. Personally, the reason I read this manga, excluding the story, is for the fights and diverse powers in OP verse. But there is a problem if Oda keeps things mysterious for too long. This type of mystery is observable in Oda's manga throughout the series, especially when it comes to fighting scenes and powers. The most recent example was when Oda made Kaido stand in front of Kid and company but didn't execute the panels. Instead he left the whole situation in a cliffhanger. Another recent example was when Jack tried to rescue Doflamingo. Instead of showing us the operation from Jack's point of view, we get n explanation in form of a flashback several chapters after. There are countless of similar examples throughout the series and imo this enigma over the characters Oda tends to use over and over again, affects the manga negatively. 

Another thing I find strange about One piece which affects its quality as a manga is the low activity of the pirates around the world. The emperors seem mostly like couch potatoes, waiting for Luffy to declare war instead of the Emperors sending their ships to hunt the strawhats. What we get is the repetitive scenarios over and over again where the strawhats have to save islands from pirates like Doflamingo and Jack etc. There is never an arc where the strawhats are in danger in the open sea, where high tier pirate crews try to hunt them down. Enies Lobby is the best arc ever just because of this reason. They had an enemy who wanted to eradicate them as a pirate crew and funny enough, EL seems more dangerous than NW.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 15, 2015)

Zoro cuts down their ships and they all drown. this is why you can't have that scenario

it'll be Mihawk vs Don kreig version 2-3-4-5.. etc.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 15, 2015)

>oda
>story


----------



## Virus (Dec 15, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Zoro cuts down their ships and they all drown. this is why you can't have that scenario
> 
> it'll be Mihawk vs Don kreig version 2-3-4-5.. etc.



Just like he did against Kaku and Rob in EL am I right?


----------



## Aduro (Dec 15, 2015)

Virus said:


> Another thing I find strange about One piece which affects its quality as a manga is the low activity of the pirates around the world. The emperors seem mostly like couch potatoes, waiting for Luffy to declare war instead of the Emperors sending their ships to hunt the strawhats. What we get is the repetitive scenarios over and over again where the strawhats have to save islands from pirates like Doflamingo and Jack etc. There is never an arc where the strawhats are in danger in the open sea, where high tier pirate crews try to hunt them down. Enies Lobby is the best arc ever just because of this reason. They had an enemy who wanted to eradicate them as a pirate crew and funny enough, EL seems more dangerous than NW.



Its not so weird that emperors don't need to fight as often, in theory they shouldn't need to with various territories paying protection because they're too scared not to. But I agree Big Mom or Akainu should have sent someone to crush Luffy by now.

Its also uncharacteristic of pirates to leave the East Blue alone as even a weaker Supernova could make a fortune gaining territory so far away from other pirates and senior marines. In theory real pirates would go after trade ships so far away from the territory of stronger marines and pirates, no way should Usopp's village with its rich heiress  and lack of defences to have been ignored for years for example while there are hundreds of people strong enough but unambitious to take a tribute from dozens of such islands getting beaten up or ordered around in the Grand Line.

It also sucks that there aren't many naval battles in a pirate manga, I mean that could feel way more threatening than a land battle, particularly for Devil Fruit users including Luffy, Oda's passing up a chance to use his protagonist's weaknesses.  The fight with Dong Kreig for example basically relied on the sea to make it a believable threat, as a little kid I liked that scene but even then I found the fights with Buggy and Arlong dull and straightforward in comparison.It would also make that magnetic guy really broken if he chose to target ships.

Its also not hard to see why there was is little sense of genuine threat for you any more, the series is formulaic and it would be idiotic to think Luffy wouldn't beat Donflamingo by the time they landed in Dressorosa just like he beat Arlong, Crocodile, Wapole the Fishman guy and just like he'll eventually beat Kaidou. There's no way Luffy won't eventually beat a saga's main villain by hitting harder. However it would have been less stupid to believe Robin might die in Enies Lobby or that Ace might be executed and that kind of thing is the only threat Oda will actually deliver on.


----------



## sasykei (Feb 8, 2016)

The lack of suspense tension in the story kills me.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Feb 15, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> DressRosa is mediocre.
> 
> And I say that as a doflamingo fan boy. Can't imagine how bad this arc is for people that don't like dofamingo.



Same here. 

@DD didnt you cry when your fav character's arc is a bad arc. It happened to me in Naruto. Orochimaru was fine in part 1 but the second arc of part 2 was lacklustre and it was an Orochimaru arc.


sasykei said:


> The lack of suspense tension in the story kills me.



This too


----------



## Mihawk God of Swords (Feb 21, 2016)

I need to see the top tiers more often.


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2016)

Mihawk God of Swords said:


> I need to see the top tiers more often.



Thank you for your complaint. 

We will submit this to Oda as soon as possible. 

If Top-Tiers don't make an appearance within the next 5 days, please call us at 1-800-6969-RLR, and we'll try to get your problem resolved. 

Thank you for your patience.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 30, 2016)

The big mom arc is a disappointment so far and sure last chapter was good but it doesn't help that Luffy and Co are still in the damn forest and it literary took 10 chapters to get to the island. On top of that Big Mom doesn't seem intimidating at all and it seems her design got downgraded from the silhouettes.
I hope this arc doesn't last too long because this arc resemble Dressrosa a lot, luckily since Wano is the main arc in this saga, i can't see this arc lasting more than 50 chapters.
And no i didn't say this because i'm a Zoro/Kid/Mihawk/Kaido/ fan, this arc really has been lackluster so far though last two chapters were good so hopefully it gets better.


----------



## Monstar6 (Jul 30, 2016)

I really think that you guys need to stop the circlejerk about the forest. I mean really.


----------



## Beast (Jul 30, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Are you for real? Fuck off. We've had like what, 2-3 chapter in the forest?


HAWK EYE.... enough said.


----------



## Nekochako (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, this arc really reminds me of Impel Down. Remember how awful that arc was in the beginning when Luffy was adventuring in the prison and we were not spending every page on epic stuff....


----------



## mayday123 (Jul 30, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Are you for real? Fuck off. We've had like what, 2-3 chapter in the forest?


1.5 chapters of content spread throughout 4 chapters, with two of those chapters having no forest stuff in it(save for one page)

Compared to how much panel time the kids or dwarves took... well, "people are overreacting" is an understatement here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 30, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> 1.5 chapters of content spread throughout 4 chapters, with two of those chapters having no forest stuff in it(save for one page)
> 
> Compared to how much panel time the kids or dwarves took... well, "people are overreacting" is an understatement here.



Really, it's like they don't know what OP is all about anymore. Or they've become allergic to these things because of the overstreching in Dressrosa and Punk Hazard.
And I kinda understand that, especially when it is obvious that Oda dumbs down everbody (what he always does to a certain extent). But we still don't know exactly how the DF works and if Luffy already tried using CoO and if it's strong enough etc.
And yeah, Oda himself said he's gotta tighten up on his idea waterfall, but come on, it's just the beginning of the arc.

It's still waaaay too early to bitch about anything yet.


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2016)

These kinda complaints are more suitable in here, it's what the thread is for. Bitch away and keep it civil.


----------



## Beast (Aug 1, 2016)

Bitch away or bash away?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it time to trash this thread and replace it for a "complain about no Gedatsu" one again?


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 3, 2016)

This arc is more boring than dressrosa, i just hopes it finishes this year so we can move to Wano and Kaido.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 3, 2016)

Lel, Yonko is not only synonymous with 0 hype but also with extremely boring shit now. 

Weak crew members and a bunch of talking with 0 action. That is pretty much what you can expect with Shit Piece these days.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 4, 2016)

^ Is he even trying anymore?


----------



## Rasho Senin (Aug 7, 2016)

What is going on with the overlapping of the Yonko's characteristics? Kaido and his beast pirates crew are supposed to have this animal theme, yet Big Mom is someone who collects all kinds of beasts and has the half-animals Pokoms, Tamago and Randolph in her crew for representing duties.


----------



## Rasho Senin (Aug 7, 2016)

I have had enough of those fools running around in a forest. Also, this trapped-people-shtick is Dressrosa all over again. And i don't care about the rabbit-girl and all those other similar characters who are actually irrelevant to the heart of the story.
Doesn't Oda realize that most people want manly power struggles, fights and explanaitions about hierarchies. Like spending chapters on admirals, marine commanders, gorosei, will of the d, actual pirates like the new generation, void century, poneglyphs, etc. Sabaody Archipelago for example was awesome. 

Let me tell you how the next arc after Big Mom will play out: Strawhats enter new island; get seperated; find female creature in peril who they agree to help; find out Kaido has a bunch of midget-candy-elf-beast-toy-slaves; 100+ chapters are spent on their feelings and the female creature's backstory; ...


----------



## mayday123 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder how the fuck some of you people got through Alabasta or Skypiea or even first part Enies Lobby or hell any other arc if you're getting ptsd after 2.5 chapter of forest adventure

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Keishin (Aug 7, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the fuck some of you people got through Alabasta or Skypiea or even first part Enies Lobby or hell any other arc if you're getting ptsd after 2.5 chapter of forest adventure


Because it was fresh back then. Human mind will grow tired of anything no matter how cool it was at first. Skypiea is a great adventure in many people's nostalgic memories.
Hunter x Hunter knows how to do it with every single arc being different in so many ways from the earlier arcs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 7, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the fuck some of you people got through Alabasta or Skypiea or even first part Enies Lobby or hell any other arc if you're getting ptsd after 2.5 chapter of forest adventure



Binge watching/reading. They saw it all in one go, multiple episodes/chapters every day.

Everything becomes more boring when you are getting 15 pages a week.


----------



## NO (Aug 12, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the fuck some of you people got through Alabasta or Skypiea or even first part Enies Lobby or hell any other arc if you're getting ptsd after 2.5 chapter of forest adventure


Easy answer. Those "adventure" pauses were actually good chapters. This spooky forest bullshit is far from enjoyable. It is forced, contrived, and has zero tension. I am absolutely appalled that anyone could say they are enjoying this forest detour given what we have come to expect for the quality of Oda's adventure chapter writing.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 12, 2016)

This Big Mom arc is so fucking boring. I hope that fat bitch gets knocked out quickly so we get move on to Wano and Hundred Beast Kaido.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rasho Senin said:


> What is going on with the overlapping of the Yonko's characteristics? Kaido and his beast pirates crew are supposed to have this animal theme, yet Big Mom is someone who collects all kinds of beasts and has the half-animals Pokoms, Tamago and Randolph in her crew for representing duties.


They aren't really overlapping. Kaido crew is about beast like people consisting of mostly Zoans. While some one like Big Mom wants to have a family that includes each race of the world and wants to enjoy a meal with them at eye level. Really two completely different things.


----------



## Shiki (Aug 15, 2016)

10 years later... still lf character development.


----------



## Beast (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember everyone was saying the arc were exactly the same as paradise (islands being much too similar because lol DR and Alabasta).

Now it's boring and they only wanna see fights despite this being an adventure based story... the actiom comes like 3rd after mysteries and adventure.

And it's like people really do not read the story because Luffy and Nami did clearly say they weren't going to fight... so this arc might all end with zero fights because that was never the main point. There are a lot of mangas with people throwing fists heck fucking read Toriko if you want to see nonsense fighting with no real story other than I'm hungry. 

Most people complaining are usually zorotards who have missed the grandmaster so I can see where the idiocy is coming from...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Beast (Aug 17, 2016)

The constant complaining is getting more annoying with each chapter. 
If you don't like the current arc... just wait till its finished and just binge read it at once and I'm pretty sure peeps will enjoy the arc much more.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 22, 2016)

I got the feeling that Big Mom's abilities are filler. This whole forest is a boring, mixed up, forced comedy and storytelling crap.

Would be better to wrap it up faster and move on to the marriage without shitty gags.


----------



## Beast (Aug 24, 2016)

What are you smoking if you think her abilities are filler? 
What the fuck does that even mean?

We've only seen a glimpse of her power and people wanna act like they know everything.

But I call her strongest son big Garp's half son or WB... one or the other.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 25, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Because it was fresh back then. Human mind will grow tired of anything no matter how cool it was at first. Skypiea is a great adventure in many people's nostalgic memories.
> Hunter x Hunter knows how to do it with every single arc being different in so many ways from the earlier arcs.


That's cause HxH never recycles anything, well if it does, it's much harder to pick out.


----------



## qOcOp (Sep 8, 2016)

Seems like there's a break every other week now....only a matter of time until hiatus


----------



## zoro (Sep 8, 2016)

Only if Oda gets serious health problems, which is the reason why he's taking so many breaks in the first place


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 8, 2016)

As long as he can move his hands, he won't stop drawing. He will probably slow down even more as the time goes by, maybe even go bi-weekly near the end, but hiatus? Nope, not him.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Oda also takes week by week breaks to get information on various things for the manga's sake, not just because he's sick or w/e.

It's not like a hiatus would be bad anyway Mangaka are worked like dogs.


----------



## qOcOp (Sep 8, 2016)

It would suck so bad if he went on hiatus. i grew up with this manga and it'll never finish


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Ehh?Oda has such a schedule for that damn purpose.They are trying to avoid another HxH.Also the dude loves his manga,he won't go into a hiatus.


----------



## Muah (Sep 8, 2016)

He's to dumb and immature to be a yonkou or oirate king. Now im not saying i think hes stupid or a bad leader but he shows no responsibility or planning.

When i look at people like croc ,shiki, doflamingo, roger, shanks. They all have goals and motives and plan things out. Luffy just is stumbling his way to raftel. When was the last time we saw luffy set a goal? At least back in the day he made his intentions clear. He said he was going to get a powerful crew, he said he was going to go to the grandline, help vivi, go to skypeia, save robin, get a new ship, go tobthe new world.

Nowadays we dont know his motives hell Law makes most of his decisions. Ok ill give you hes decided to take down all four yonkou but what has he done to firther that goal. He turned down the massive fleet that would put him near yonkou level just so we can keep that fake luffy is a care free typical shonen asshole.  Now instead of the awesome fleet weve always wanted, instead we get a bunch of tagalongs that we may see make a guest apperance in one or two arcs.


----------



## zoro (Sep 8, 2016)

He's never going to change and he's always gonna look like a teenager and the sooner we accept it the better we'll like the ending. I wish he was more mature too but that ship has sailed with the first post-skip arc


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2016)

Muah said:


> *Ok ill give you hes decided to take down all four yonkou but what has he done to further that goal. *



Charge headfirst towards it like he's _*always*_ done whilst his crew do all the support and strategic thinking. His job as captain is to tell Namicunt where to go and beat the bad guy on whatever island they land on. That's it. As Gyro said



Gyro said:


> He's never going to change and he's always gonna look like a teenager and the sooner we accept it the better we'll like the ending. I wish he was more mature too but that ship has sailed with the first post-skip arc







> He turned down the massive fleet that would put him near yonkou level just so we can keep that fake luffy is a care free typical shonen asshole.  *Now instead of the awesome fleet weve always wanted, instead we get a bunch of tagalongs that we may see make a guest apperance in one or two arcs.*



 Whitebeard wasn't rolling with all 43 of his allied ships, why would Luffy?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 8, 2016)

Luffy is pretty cool.


----------



## MYJC (Sep 8, 2016)

Same thing people said about Naruto, and he became the Hokage anyway. Just saying. 

Besides, why exactly does being the pirate king require you to be particularly smart or mature? It's not a political position where you have to run a country or rule over a lot of people, it's just a title.


----------



## Muah (Sep 9, 2016)

MYJC said:


> Same thing people said about Naruto, and he became the Hokage anyway. Just saying.
> 
> Besides, why exactly does being the pirate king require you to be particularly smart or mature? It's not a political position where you have to run a country or rule over a lot of people, it's just a title.



Naruto actually has had more development than luffy which is annoying. And being both a pirate and a king has alot to do with being mature and smart. Who exactly is he appealing to by doing otherwise. In such a good verse idk why the pirate king has to be retarded. It seems less like a gag and more like he has an actual learning disability. I mean ill bite, there was a difference when lucfy risked his entire crews life to go to skypeia and was singing silly songs while death was all around him and hot into a fight with wiper, compared to when he got his crew captured in punk hazard. He did the same thing in alsbasta but somehow it seems more funny and less ixiotic back then.


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2016)

Muah said:


> And being both a pirate and a king has alot to do with being mature and smart.



You're thinking of the Pirate King title as if it's a royal or leading world figure title like a Fleet Admiral or the Gorosei. If Luffy was aiming to become something like that then sure I'd agree with you that he is too dumb to be aiming for those titles because those are jobs that _require_ strategic thinking, maturity and a sense of leadership. But being a Pirate King doesn't require you to be mature or smart, it just require you to be the best and strongest *pirate* to have conquered the challenges of the grandline. Pirate is bolded because a pirate comes in all types and the ones that can become PK aren't limited to just the smart ones, it's the ones with the most heart and potential to drive through the grandline to claim the title and all the infamy that comes with it. 



> Who exactly is he appealing to by doing otherwise.



Nobody. He does what he wants and whoever wants to follow are free to do so if they're cool peoples.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd like to agree with you but look at Kaido. He's always drunk, irresponsible idiot, but he's strong and have strong crew. He's got his people for planing and thinking in general.

There's Law in this aliance. So does Robin, Sanji, etc. Don't worry


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2016)

charles101 said:


> I'd like to agree with you but look at Kaido. *He's always drunk, irresponsible idiot*, but he's strong and have strong crew. He's got his people for planing and thinking in general.
> 
> There's Law in this aliance. So does Robin, Sanji, etc. Don't worry



How can you say that? 

Isn't Kaidou the one who ruled the underworld, controlling Joker and Caesar in order to make SAD and create artificial DFs? Luffy wouldn't even have the idea of doing something else than kicking asses.


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 9, 2016)

Oda cares way too much about his manga for him to pull a Togashi on us so he just continue with breaks every now and then.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 9, 2016)

Well it's your problem as you mentioned it yourself so how about getting some professional help?


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2016)

Mariko said:


> How can you say that?
> 
> Isn't Kaidou the one who ruled the underworld, controlling Joker and Caesar in order to make SAD and create artificial DFs? Luffy wouldn't even have the idea of doing something else than kicking asses.



Nah Kaido doesn't rule the underworld, the main contact in the underworld was Doflamingo as he had his hands in everything and supplied a lot of people with products. Kaido was just a VIP client.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah Kaido doesn't rule the underworld, the main contact in the underworld was Doflamingo as he had his hands in everything and supplied a lot of people with products. Kaido was just a VIP client.



Well, if you say so...  

I thought he was Joker's big boss and thus the head of the underworld. 

However, it doesn't make him an irresponsible idiot...


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Well, if you say so...
> 
> I thought he was Joker's big boss and thus the head of the underworld.
> 
> However, it doesn't make him an irresponsible idiot...



I guess he's just judging him because of his behaviour thus far. In contrasts to someone like Big Mum who's organized and calculating Kaido can be seen as a drunk idiot lol


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Well, if you say so...
> 
> I thought he was Joker's big boss and thus the head of the underworld.
> 
> However, it doesn't make him an irresponsible idiot...


I'm pretty sure going solo and trying to kill yourself constantly makes you a bad leader. When Joker was defeated he wasn't even in Wano and nobody knew where he was.

And the OP problem is that he put rules that he thinks a pirate king has but none of that was actually confirmed. Luffy wasn't to be the freest man in the world and being "immature" is definitely something a free man has.

Luffy also had a rubber body since he was 7 so any aging isn't going to affect him like most people.

Luffy certainly is more a leader post timeskip. Luffy actually asked if Big Mom was on the ship before allowing Sanji to counter-attack which is league above what he would do pre-timeskip.


----------



## Sumu (Sep 9, 2016)

Doesn't he take these breaks so he doesn't overwork himself and pull a HxH hiatus?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 9, 2016)

Nobody really knows what Oda's health will be like for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Virus (Sep 9, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nobody really knows what Oda's health will be like for the next 10-15 years.



Nobody really knows how anyone's health is going to be like for the next 10-15 years either. So I don't know what your point is, if there even is one. You are the only one talking about Oda's health like a fanatic. He is just fine, Oda isn't special and don't treat him like one. 

Edit: The concern about his health started spreading like a fire after he got a tonsillectomy. He had a fucking tonsillectomy and everyone (see Dragon D. Luffy) is treating him like a immunocompromised hiv positive patient. Fucking noobs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Six (Sep 9, 2016)

One Piece will never be on HxH's level story quality wise. I highly doubt the story would go on hiatus. Y'all shouldn't shit on Togashi, he legitimatelyhas health problems.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 9, 2016)

OP was always better than HxH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 9, 2016)

Luffy is not the ideal protagonist but he is refreshing compared to the "I wanna be the best" or "I wanna find my father" types of protagonists. Luffy just wants to be free. He wants to do whatever he wants. He wants to have a good time with his buddies, eating meat and drinking in whatever island he wants, free of any Marine or Yonkou who would tell him he cannot do that. He wants to be the Pirate King because the PK is the most free man in the world.

It's cool because it's something we all wish we could do. A similar character is Yoh Asakura from Shaman King, whose dream is to become powerful enough so he is allowed to do nothing for the rest of his life.

A guy who risks his life in a deadly tournament and fights evil so he can earn the right to slack off forever? That guy is my idol.

Luffy is the same.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 9, 2016)

> When i look at people like croc ,shiki, doflamingo, *roger*, shanks. They all have goals and motives and plan things out



How do you know?


----------



## Esdese (Sep 9, 2016)

Luffy is fucking deplorable scum. A giant shit stain on the anime/manga community that is going to forever be remembered as being a "good' character unfortunately.  I have seen 5 year old children write better characters. He doesn't have a single redeeming quality. He is boring repetitive trash. Off the top of my head I don't think I could name a worst main character.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 9, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Luffy is fucking deplorable scum. A giant shit stain on the anime/manga community that is going to forever be remembered as being a "good' character unfortunately.  I have seen 5 year old children write better characters. He doesn't have a single redeeming quality. He is boring repetitive trash. Off the top of my head I don't think I could name a worst main character.


I take it you haven't read Fairy Tail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 9, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> I take it you haven't read Fairy Tail.


I have and they are infinitely better than Luffy. Luffy is literally like he bottom of the barrel, I have seen hentai characters with better depth and characterization.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 9, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> OP was always better than HxH


It never was and it never will be. I wish the 'dumb' rating was available in these sections again so I could give one to you : )

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 9, 2016)

Esdese said:


> It never was and it never will be. I wish the 'dumb' rating was available in these sections again so I could give one to you : )


Who the hell are you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 9, 2016)

Esdese said:


> I have and they are infinitely better than Luffy. Luffy is literally like he bottom of the barrel, I have seen hentai characters with better depth and characterization.


How is Nakama Power Natsu, a guy who doesn't even bother to actively search for Igneel before I dropped the series, better characterized or developed than Luffy? I'm legitimately curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYJC (Sep 9, 2016)

Natsu better than Luffy? 

Now I've heard it all. Natsu is literally an inferior Luffy ripoff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 9, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> How is Nakama Power Natsu, a guy who doesn't even bother to actively search for Igneel before I dropped the series, better characterized or developed than Luffy? I'm legitimately curious.



what character development does Luffy have besides getting progressively more stupid every chapter, and screaming "meat' at the end of an arc.  Natsu ain't winning any wards for best MC either but he does develop better than luffy, albeit his development isn't much it is still more than Luffy's zero development.



MYJC said:


> Natsu better than Luffy?
> 
> Now I've heard it all. Natsu is literally an inferior Luffy ripoff.



what?? If anything Natsu is a literal inferior, Let rip-off from, rave

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 9, 2016)

Esdese said:


> what character development does Luffy have besides getting progressively more stupid every chapter, and screaming "meat' at the end of an arc.  Natsu ain't winning any wards for best MC either but he does develop better than luffy, albeit his development isn't much it is still more than Luffy's zero development.


Luffy develops as a character when he learns from Shanks not all fights are worth fighting, like he does with Bellamy.
Luffy learns from Vivi violence isn't always the answer in Drum Island, Luffy then proceeds to beg for help in FI to get blood for Sanji.
Luffy develops after facing Usopp understanding the true burden of being a captain by making decision that have to be done like abandoning Merry for a new ship regardless of the feelings of the crew.
Luffy develops after losing to Aokiji, he realizes that if he want to sail with his friends he needs to be stronger and thus develops the Gears.
Luffy develops when he decided that his crew need to run on Saboady because it was a fight he couldn't win (Gildarts tried to teach this lesson to Natsu during Tenrou Island but he didn't learn from it and continued Lol friendship)
Luffy develops massively after losing Ace. He realized he could keep going the way he is now and acts as captain to postpone his adventure to ensure the safety of his crew .
Luffy then returns after training for 2 years that continues acting less selfish he tries to stay incognito on Sabaody to ensure he can set sail safely. He even goes as far as sincerely apologizing for his selfishness for making his crew wait 2 years to see each other again.

I could probably add more if I looked but I made my point clear. I'm still waiting for how Natsu is better characterized than Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 9, 2016)

But PK is not an actual royal or leadership position. 

Luffy already defined what it means to be PK - it means to be the man with the most freedom in the world. Being PK literally just means being able to do whatever the hell you want to do. PK is a prize, not a position to be earned.


----------



## Amol (Sep 10, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Whitebeard wasn't rolling with all 43 of his allied ships, why would Luffy?


This.
Nobody takes their allies with them all the time. Allies have life of their own too.
Not sure why Luffy is getting dissed for something that everyone does.
It is not practically to travel with this many people anyway.
Not to mention from writing pov it would create rather large plot holes.
Like Luffy can't sneak in anywhere(whole cake or Wano) with his armada.
Not to mention we would get tire fast with keeping track of so many characters at once. Just 9 Straw Hats aren't getting necessary panel time as it is. Imagine the nightmare that would be when entire fleet constantly remains with crew.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 10, 2016)

suspension of disbelief

@Amol is awesome


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2016)

How you know Luffy's a good main is when the dice are thrown, and your shit out of luck. You can depend on Luffy. It's the flaws of a character that make them interesting, and Luffy's flaws are just great. But thats why the SH's work so well is because they help each other through the flaws.

The problem with FT is that it seems to be a problem to give a flaw to a character. They're all perfect.

Also the hentai characters being better written isnt even an insult. Every genre, even terrible has to have some good ones.


----------



## Muah (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow... personally i used to love luffy and i still do. Though hes not nearly as interesting a guy as when he punched through kriegs cape or tried to sink baratie. Hes less extreme and on the opposite end less cunning. He always had his own defining way to handle things. It wasnt genius but it


----------



## Amol (Sep 10, 2016)

HxH is on Hiatus because Togashi is lazy.
That isn't a problem with Oda.
So while there would be breaks One Piece would never go on full hiatus mode.
And as much it sucks Oda deserves his break. He doesn't owe us anything to work more than he absolutely needs to. I mean there is a reason why everyone wants to be a millionaire. To be able to spend life in comfort. 
And for a millionaire Oda works hard enough.


----------



## Amol (Sep 10, 2016)

And it turns into a bashing thread.
Thank God there is SuperIgnore function.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2016)

OP was always better than HxH

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 10, 2016)

Esdese said:


> He never grows, he never learns he doesn't have a single shred of character development.



A hundred times this. The fact peeps excuse his lack of character development because "he's always been like that" makes me legitimate question their intelligence. Bloody hell.


----------



## mr sean66 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I get really ticked off whenever I see that he is taking another week off, specially at the rate he has been going lately. Though I do understand, writing a manga like one peice is very difficult and can be taxing on the mind. I just hope he doesn't
Die before one peice finishes, I hope he told his assistants (if he has any) or a few close friends how one peice will progress and end. Hopefully even a safe that will only be opened if declared by his will of he dies. In it the rough summary of how he plans the next 500-1000 chapters go


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 10, 2016)

they just hate luffy!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Character development is not a mandatory thing for a story to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 10, 2016)

MYJC said:


> Same thing people said about Naruto, and he became the Hokage anyway. Just saying.
> 
> Besides, why exactly does being the pirate king require you to be particularly smart or mature? It's not a political position where you have to run a country or rule over a lot of people, it's just a title.



Um Naruto actually fucking matured 

during the RtSA Luffy was smart. he knew to be in disguise. then all of a sudden once they get to PH he becomes super fucking stupid


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Um Naruto actually fucking matured
> 
> during the RtSA Luffy was smart. he knew to be in disguise. then all of a sudden once they get to PH he becomes super fucking stupid


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2016)

No complaints for 15 days! It seems everybody is fine with the last chapter. 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Esdese said:


> --snip--


You obviously haven't read the manga if you haven't seen Luffy change. Just because a character develops slowly doesn't mean he doesn't develop that just mean your incapable of seeing how he develops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 10, 2016)

Funnily enough Luffy actually has had character development and I've seen plenty on this board complaining about the change. Remember "People die", Luffy was intially a fairly calleous individual that largely didn't give a shit about a whole bunch of things which is why he didnt bother hearing about Nami's backstory and cared even less about what pirates in general did outside of certain cases directly infront of him. After learning first hand how difficult it was to save a life through his brothers death the guy currently goes about saving every single life currently in front of him and shows far more empathy towards his enemie and dislike of certain actions as well as does things like claim territories if it means protecting others. It's a fairly noticeable change in character. He's become a far more protecting character over the course of the story.

In a general overview of Luffy he is fundamentally a reckless character exactly like Roger before him. PK is a title born out of recklessness as pirates are fundamentally wild and reckless. Luffy is an agent of chaos of his world, in his case being chaotic good. It's how Oda designed him from the onset and how he's supposed to be by the endgame.

Also Natsu is a complete an utter trash tier one of the worst MC in existsence (and yes I'm including harem MC in this). Just a completely vile character that actively ruins the story he exists win (which says a lot as FT is some bottom scraping shounen).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

I have nothing against Natsu specifically just FT is absolutely shit. It's formulaic and the author sucks the dicks of the protagonists so much. If you are a member of the FT guild the universe will bend to make you succeed. It's silly.

I dropped it at the end of the tournament arc with Sabertooth because it was the worst ending to a tournament I'd ever seen. Would be better if it had been interrupted like most shounen tournaments.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2016)

Are you even reading the manga or are you making up your own fanfiction?


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

The reason why Luffy is such a good protagonist is how he makes the people around him develop.


----------



## NO (Sep 10, 2016)

The most frustrating aspect of Luffy's character is his IQ inconsistency. In one scenario, he makes a carefully planned out decision that actually makes sense. But in another scenario, he does something stupid that puts his life or his crew mate's/ally's lives at danger. And we see this happen multiple times in a single arc with almost every arc.

This inconsistency does make for an interesting and unpredictable character. He's like Jack Sparrow, I guess - and Jack Sparrow wasn't a terrible character at all.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 10, 2016)

Luffy is even more stupid post-TS. Here we have same situation pre and post-TS:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2016)

charles101 said:


> Luffy is even more stupid post-TS. Here we have same situation pre and post-TS:



Remember, after Sabaody's stompage, Luffy promised to be strong enough to protect everybody.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Sep 10, 2016)

God Movement said:


> OP was always better than HxH


For once i agree with you. i mean yhea OP had it's down times with fishmen island, PH and Dressrosa  but Enies Lobby/Sabondy/Marineford blow anything in HXH out of the water.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well people already died so he isn't really being different. Not letting anyone die and not letting anyone else die are two different things. It calls back to Eneis Lobby Saga where Luffy learns that if he isn't strong enough he can't protect his crew and he'll lose everything. And Luffy was mind was in pieces after Marineford when he thought he lost everything.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 10, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Remember, after Sabaody's stompage, Luffy promised to be strong enough to protect everybody.



_"That's naive."_- Monkey D. Luffy


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

charles101 said:


> _"That's naive."_- Monkey D. Luffy


Luffy always wanted to protect everyone in his crew.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 10, 2016)

He takes a break like every 3 weeks. It's preserving the quality of the series


----------



## charles101 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Luffy always wanted to protect everyone in his crew.



Yup, but 2 years ago he knew that being "strong" is not everything, since there's always someone stronger or/and there're situations, when he can't protect them. He clearly said that he want to beat Crocodile, but even if he could have done it, someone from crew might get hurt in their fights. Or Vivi could have die or her father or thousands of people from her country, who actually died.

He's attacked Admiral twice, when SHP were around. When he fought Aokiji, he make them run, to protect them. Now he was fighting Fujitora, when his crew was in danger (tons of stones flying above them) - if it was Akainu, they would be dead.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

charles101 said:


> Yup, but 2 years ago he knew that being "strong" is not everything, since there's always someone stronger or/and there're situations, when he can't protect them. He clearly said that he want to beat Crocodile, but even if he could have done it, someone from crew might get hurt in their fights. Or Vivi could have die or her father or thousands of people from her country, who actually died.
> 
> He's attacked Admiral twice, when SHP were around. When he fought Aokiji, he make them run, to protect them. Now he was fighting Fujitora, when his crew was in danger (tons of stones flying above them) - if it was Akainu, they would be dead.


He trained for 2 years specifically for the purpose to be strong enough to protect his friends. He learned from Sabaody that if he kept running it would just be a repeat of Kuma, he has to stand his ground. He did what Ace did against WB, he stands his grounded against much more powerful opponent, the difference now is Luffy is actually able to do something unlike in Sabaody where he couldn't even touch Kizaru, Kuma, or Sentomaru  Luffy was saying it was naive because Vivi didn't want anyone to die during a civil war, friends or foe. Luffy wanting to protect everyone else in Dressrosa was much easier thing to doe because at the time the only person capable and willing to kill people was Doflamingo and his bird cage.


----------



## X18999 (Sep 10, 2016)

I doubt Oda is actually taking week vacations every few weeks.

It's more likely that it takes him 7-10 or day to create a chapter with the extra time allowing him for decent sleep/free time everyday.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Nobody really knows how anyone's health is going to be like for the next 10-15 years either. So I don't know what your point is, if there even is one. You are the only one talking about Oda's health like a fanatic. He is just fine, Oda isn't special and don't treat him like one.
> 
> Edit: The concern about his health started spreading like a fire after he got a tonsillectomy. He had a fucking tonsillectomy and everyone (see Dragon D. Luffy) is treating him like a immunocompromised hiv positive patient. Fucking noobs!


The dude sleeps on average 3 hours a day. I don't know about you but anyone sleeping like that and still pumping out stuff consistently is pretty special. I'm pretty sure the only reason he's been taking a break once a month is because WSJ don't want him dying of exhaustion. As far as I know, Togashi's only big health problem is back pain which doesn't affect someone sitting around drawing the majority of the time.


----------



## Styles (Sep 10, 2016)

Plagued with issues like pacing, repitiveness, and focusing on underdeveloped characters, it feels like Oda and One Piece do not have the magic they once did. I'm officially off the fanboy bandwagon. Its been 10 years and a fun ride.

Even the dialogue and gags aren't as charming as they once were. I don't even remember having hype inducing chills in years. Not to mention the anime has been butchered 10x worse.

Sucks. Will always have love for OP though. Many good times. I just can't keep having faith that we will have a second coming of Goda after all this time.


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zou was a top tier arc and whole cake has been very good overall despite what forest haters say


----------



## charles101 (Sep 10, 2016)

And what about this scene with Fujitora? How would he protect his friend if Fuji'd just deactivated his DF powers? And making him fight when tons of rocks were above his friends was really stupid. If Fujitora was forced to go all out (what Luffy wanted to achive) then all of these would simply massacre every single person in Luffy's Fleet. If it wasn't stupid, I don't know what is.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Sep 10, 2016)

The problem I have with him is, he degrades true piracy and the classic mature aspect of exploring the concept to a kid friendly avatar of laughs, cliches, and shonen basics amped up to a rediculous degree. He's meant to be aimed for children and One Piece has so much complexity in it's characters and hits gradual varieties of pirates, Luffy is stands out in the most insulting way imaginable. You can almost call Luffy a set of adolescent pandering cliches than an actual character, I don't take him seriously as a character and almost can't believe Oda thinks the biggest immature manboy can be a manly paragon of freedom and lawlessness. It works because his manboy has to be tampered by adult and actual aware characters that know more about being a damn pirate and how to organically grow into the role than just beating up shit and eating alot. Again, he's mean't to be for kids and as children see Luffy progress like we do, they know and we know it's pampered to fit the aspect of the kid based audience to allow the plot and every character luffy interacts with to dumb down the suspense and the emotion to a childish degree, all the while characters exist to glorify his illogical, dumb, and simplistic character. He is written as infallible right and innocent on a level no one can reach character wise and power wise since he is so simple like a kid he can never have problems to solve introspectively or consciously. Nothing is ever serious not even the marineford arc stuck me as a game changing plot twist to shift Luffy into a more aware and serious role, no he has to stay static and kid friendly even when the plot and tone contrasts his childish character treating it as an adult situation and doesn't have a magical shonen wishing well answer to solve.

Plus he's voiced by a woman, ergo he is a fuckboi manchild in nature. He's on the same level as Natsu and Goku as far as I am concerned, they are meant to be escapist kid protagonists that kids themselves never have to learn from, but act and envision themselves as.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

charles101 said:


> And what about this scene with Fujitora? How would he protect his friend if Fuji'd just deactivated his DF powers? And making him fight when tons of rocks were above his friends was really stupid. If Fujitora was forced to go all out (what Luffy wanted to achive) then all of these would simply massacre every single person in Luffy's Fleet. If it wasn't stupid, I don't know what is.


Debris that everyone on the fleet can handle. A bunch of flying rocks and the lower half of pica aren't trouble for dozens of city-town level characters and hundred if not thousands of city block to building level characters,


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> --snip--


Your problme is that you have a preconceived notion of what a true pirate should be and it's bullshit. There is no definiton of a "true" pirate. Why should Luffy "mature" if all it does is take away from his freedom . "Mature" people are held down by the social constructs of society  and are probably the farthest from being the freest people in the world.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 10, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Debris that everyone on the fleet can handle. A bunch of flying rocks and the lower half of pica aren't trouble for dozens of city-town level characters and hundred if not thousands of city block to building level characters,



Yup, tons of them, when all these characters (DF-users too) were on ships).


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Sep 10, 2016)

You are also twisting my definition outta context. Maturity doesn't mean limiting his intentions of being free, but he is inhibits technical understanding to achieve a pirates life, he's mentally stuck at 12 and relies on too many people to take too much of his plate as the leader even as a adult who is supposed to know how to use his crew to make plans he sets in motion not them. Luffy went with the flow entire series and basically let them lead themselves with Luffy approval only commanding them short instances of plot points that take them to adventures, and like a kid whines about everything while not working on a damn thing.

Luffy is as free as a bird because he's incompetent or barely useful without his crew outside of battles. Some people might like they, but I respect no one who doesn't pick up his own slack.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 10, 2016)

charles101 said:


> Luffy is even more stupid post-TS. Here we have same situation pre and post-TS:



That's not a great example. Vivi was talking about a civil war because of a fight for natural resources. On the other hand, Doffy was being a massive dick for fun and profit. Much like Crocodile, Luffy realized Doffy was the puppetmaster and he needed to go.

But yes, I wish that random moment of clarity and maturity from Luffy could have been expanded over time.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> You are also twisting my definition outta context. Maturity doesn't mean limiting his intentions of being free, but he is inhibits technical understanding to achieve a pirates life, he's mentally stuck at 12 and relies on too many people to take too much of his plate as the leader even as a adult who is supposed to know how to use his crew to make plans he sets in motion not them. Luffy went with the flow entire series and basically let them lead themselves with Luffy approval only commanding them short instances of plot points that take them to adventures, and like a kid whines about everything while not working on a damn thing.
> 
> Luffy is as free as a bird because he's incompetent or barely useful without his crew outside of battles. Some people might like they, but I respect no one who doesn't pick up his own slack.


I feel like you missed the speech Luffy gave Arlong because that established his role as a captain. Luffy doesn't need ot lead them because he trust them deeply, not like he could the dude was raised by mountain bandits and anything he tells them to do differently could backfire.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 10, 2016)

PureWIN said:


> But yes, I wish that random moment of clarity and maturity from Luffy could have been expanded over time.



Kinda funny that Luffy pointing out people are going to die in a war is considered to be a fantastic pinnacle of maturity and intelligence for Luffy. I kind of agree with the OP though, not just because Luffy isn't really maturing, but because besides getting stronger in battle, he hasn't really changed at all since he met Zoro. That's what makes literally everything that's happened to Luffy in all of One Piece meaningless and uninteresting to me.



Spirit King said:


> Luffy was intially a fairly calleous individual that largely didn't give a shit about a whole bunch of things which is why he didnt bother hearing about Nami's backstory and cared even less about what pirates in general did outside of certain cases directly infront of him.



Yeah, and now he's a totally in-touch guy who knows all his crew like the back of his... oh wait he's recently become surprised by Sanji's backstory too hasn't he... Plus Luffy didn't even ask how Jinbe was going to handle leaving the Fishmen Pirates who he'd been with for years so he could join the Strawhats, and it turns out that involved risking mutilation so Luffy really should have showed some concern there.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Aduro said:


> Kinda funny that Luffy pointing out people are going to die in a war is considered to be a fantastic pinnacle of maturity and intelligence for Luffy. I kind of agree with the OP though, not just because Luffy isn't really maturing, but because besides getting stronger in battle, he hasn't really changed at all since he met Zoro. That's what makes literally everything that's happened to Luffy in all of One Piece meaningless and uninteresting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luffy gives no fuck about details. A good example of thos was when he refused to hear Nami's reason to hate Arlong. All he needed to know was that Arlong was making her suffer, and therefore he needed to go down. He trusts his nakama so much that he is willing to beat up anyone they ask him to beat up, whithout asking the reason for it.

He doesn't know the backstories of anyone in his crew amd doesn't care. He just sees them for what they are, counts on them, and swears to help them dealing with their enemies.

 In a way it's kind of beautiful, because we have all these people ashamed of their horrible pasts and the mentor figures who died because of them, and Luffy dlesn't judge them for that. Luffy is the fresh start in their lives, their chance to prove themselves in the present.

It is something that would be unrealistic in real life I suppose, since those people could easily be able to betray him. But so far Luffy has been able to choose his nakama almost perfectly. The only bad apple was Usopp during Water 7, and he grew out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 10, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> You obviously haven't read the manga if you haven't seen Luffy change. *Just because a character develops slowly* doesn't mean he doesn't develop that just mean your incapable of seeing how he develops.


 He has no development.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Luffy is not someone we are supposed to indentify with. He is like an alien. The people who follow him are more human, and are the ones who get to see his genius while they take part in his story. 

He is like Sherlock Holmes,  while everyone else is Wattson. Holmes is an inhuman character, who never develops, but part of the entertainment is watching the amazing and strange things he does.

Luffy is a legend. A mystical figure. Not an everyday protagonists that slowly becomes special, he is already special from the start. He is more like Goku and Gon, who were always weird, and less like Naruto and Yusuke who were born normal and had to become special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 10, 2016)

Luffy is one of the best protagonist around here .
He literally redefined the meaning of charismatic leader.
If you are calling him a simple retard then you are simply talking out of biased hatred for One Piece.
Luffy is opposite of simple retard.
He is one of the most complex character in One Piece.
Luffy simply deserves to win for not being disappointing Protagonist for a series that lasted over decade.
Do have have any idea how difficult it to keep character interesting for such a long period ?
Few solo arcs of Luffy had great ratings.
I vote for a guy who climbed entire mountain in blizzard bare handed while carrying two dying friends.
I vote for a guy who charged into the thunderous storm cloud just for a promise he gave an old grandpa whom he didn't even know that well .
I vote for a guy who declared War over entire World for just sake of one Nakama.
I vote for a guy who will become next Pirate King .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Esdese said:


> He has no development.


Yes Luffy is still the seven year old kid that fights every fight and intentionally scars himself to seem manly.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> The most frustrating aspect of Luffy's character is his IQ inconsistency. In one scenario, he makes a carefully planned out decision that actually makes sense. But in another scenario, he does something stupid that puts his life or his crew mate's/ally's lives at danger. And we see this happen multiple times in a single arc with almost every arc.
> 
> This inconsistency does make for an interesting and unpredictable character. He's like Jack Sparrow, I guess - and Jack Sparrow wasn't a terrible character at all.



This comparison fits with what I just said. Jack Sparrow os another inhuman character. He will never develop or improve, but he is just so interesting that we want to see a story with him. The people around him will develop, in part because of him, but Sparrow himself isn't meant to be someone the audience can indentify with. Sparrow is a monster, a mytical creature, someone we pay a ticket just to watch and marvel at. It's the same with Luffy, and Sherlock Holmes, and Goku.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Luffy is a legend. A mystical figure. Not an everyday protagonists that slowly becomes special, he is already special from the start. He is more like Goku and Gon, who were always weird, and less like *Naruto* and Yusuke *who were born normal and had to become special.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Point is, some characters exist to show human traits, so we can analyse them and identify with.

Some characters are just weird. They exist so we can be entertained at how different they are, because such people do not exist in real life.

Expect the first group to have character development, not the second.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

The fact that chapter 500+ of those mangas revealed they were always special has nothing to do with their original role in their stories. Yusuke was a nobody for most of his story.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> OP was always better than HxH





God Movement said:


> OP was always better than HxH



Great joke

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 10, 2016)

seriously tho

characters don't require development to be good

however, luffy doesn't only fall short regarding that, he's a fundamentally uninteresting goku clone

his magnetic personality and charisma are only apparent in-universe, to us he's little more than an incompetent manchild


----------



## Esdese (Sep 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The fact that chapter 500+ of those mangas revealed they were always special has nothing to do with their original role in their stories. Yusuke was a nobody for most of his story.



ya because having a mega powerful demon sealed inside you from chapter 1 is nothing right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Esdese said:


> ya because having a mega powerful demon sealed inside you from chapter 1 is nothing right?



It really isn't. That doesn't make Naruto any more talented or special, because it's not a character trait of his own. It's something he was burdenered with, and it actually made him have an even harder time proving himself. There have been hundreds of Jinchuuriki in the past, he could have easily just been another one.

Naruto was an absolute underdog and had to prove that he was more than just a walking cage for a demon. He had traits we could indentify with, like the kid who is bullied for being different and just wants to make friends.

Luffy was never an underdog. From the start, he was a monster. Someone who was more special. Someone who didn't need to grow, but rather, inspired other people to follow him and grow because of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Gina said:


> seriously tho
> 
> characters don't require development to be good
> 
> ...



Subjective. I wouldnt be devoted to this thing since 2007 if I wasn't interested in Luffy and his exploits. It's the reason me and probably most people read this manga. I find his personality to be incredibly appealing.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The fact that chapter 500+ of those mangas revealed they were always special has nothing to do with their original role in their stories. Yusuke was a nobody for most of his story.


No, it completely nullified the point Kishi had tried to originally convey. Naruto _was_ born special and most of the his life had already been laid out for him before he was even born. The most powerful tailed beast inside of him? Being born the reincarnation of one of the most powerful figures in the Naruverse? Naruto was born special as much as Sasuke was, with the only exception the latter's talent was recognized early on due his family's name and fame. 

Turning a blind event on the events Kishi wrote down later on is pretty dumb, those are the roles Kishi assigned to both his main characters and you can't really change that.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 10, 2016)

Luffy is the embodiment of the tv trope . He is the call that the Strawhats pursue their dreams and develop, without him they all would have died/or would have been completely stunted in their goals.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

The tailed beast thing, as I explained, had nothing to do with Naruto's talent. Anyone can be a vessel to a big fox, and that doesn't make them a genius. Most Jinchuuriki were not geniuses.

The reincarnation thing has nothing to do with Naruto's role in the first half of the story.

The fact Kishi lately decided to reveal he was Jesus all along doesn't change he was initially portrayed as someone without talent who had to prove himself. A retcon like that does not change a character's early role.

And what I am discussing in this thread is the character's role in the story. Naruto Part 1 wasn't the story of "The Chosen One Naruto", but rather "The talentless ninja who needs to prove he is more than just a burden to his teammates".


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

Actually, I would argue what ruined Naruto was that Kishimoto lost the sight of that. The moment he ceased to be an underdog, he stopped being interesting.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The tailed beast thing, as I explained, had nothing to do with Naruto's talent. Anyone can be a vessel to a big fox, and that doesn't make them a genius. Most Jinchuuriki were not geniuses.


Not even remotely true. Not everyone can be a vessel for a Jinchuuriki, part of the reason why Naruto was able to hold it inside so well (besides Minato's seal) was his Uzumaki heritage, the _same_ reason why his mother was chosen as well. 



> The reincarnation thing has nothing to do with Naruto's role in the first half of the story.
> 
> The fact Kishi lately decided to reveal he was Jesus all along doesn't change he was initially portrayed as someone without talent who had to prove himself. A retcon like that does not change a character's early role.
> 
> And what I am discussing in this thread is the character's role in the story. Naruto Part 1 wasn't the story of "The Chosen One Naruto", but rather "The talentless ninja who needs to prove he is more than just a burden to his teammates".


It just doesn't matter. You can't selectively judge the first part of the manga and completely ignore the content and reveals of the second part, Naruto's character was of someone who strove for hard work originally, yes that's true, but it turns out it wasn't even necessary as the sole reason of his existence was being the reincarnation of a previous person dead thousand of years ago. You know, both the whole Uzumak and Senju clan being descendants of the powerful younger son of the Sage of the Six Paths. 

Point is simple and undeniable, Naruto was a special born out of two special people (one of them belonging to a long gone powerful clan). However, I haven't seen nor read YYH, so I can't comment about your Yusuke example.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 10, 2016)

-> it wasn't even necessary

If that is true, you have just ruined part 1 Naruto for me. I'll stop using it as an example because I'd rather use examples of well written stories.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 10, 2016)

Luffy is the manic pixie dream girl of protagonists. Quirky weird and entertaining and fairly simple but never really develops but everyone seems to love him for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 11, 2016)

Luffy is just a simple static character that is used to drive and develop the infinitely more interesting characters surrounding him.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 11, 2016)

Jagger said:


> Not even remotely true. Not everyone can be a vessel for a Jinchuuriki, part of the reason why Naruto was able to hold it inside so well (besides Minato's seal) was his Uzumaki heritage, the _same_ reason why his mother was chosen as well.
> 
> 
> It just doesn't matter. You can't selectively judge the first part of the manga and completely ignore the content and reveals of the second part, Naruto's character was of someone who strove for hard work originally, yes that's true, but it turns out it wasn't even necessary as the sole reason of his existence was being the reincarnation of a previous person dead thousand of years ago. You know, both the whole Uzumak and Senju clan being descendants of the powerful younger son of the Sage of the Six Paths.
> ...



Also, your point is irrelevant because I am not discussing Naruto's plot in the overall sense. I am talking about the role Naruto had in the early story, compared to Luffy. He is the character we are supposed to identify with, and admire his efforts to be recognized. He thinks he is an underdog, the narration treats him as such, and he is meant to be perceived as such. The fact his character is lately retconned doesn't change what his role in the story was early. We don't read Naruto starting from the final arc, we read it from the start.

That's like saying Luke is ment to be perceived as a Jedi master in the start of episode 4 because he will be one by Episode 7.


----------



## Six (Sep 11, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> OP was always better than HxH


Let's not get popularity mixed up with superior quality. OP will always be more popular, shit like TG and HxH will always be superior quality wise.

There isn't a single OP arc that tops the York New or Chimera Ant arcs. Just like there aren't any OP arcs that top Tsukiyama Extermination or Anteiku Raid arcs.

Honestly, the timeskipp has not been very good at all, not to mention the power creeps look like they're headed the Naruto/Bleach paths.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Let's not get popularity mixed up with superior quality. OP will always be more popular, shit like TG and HxH will always be superior quality wise.
> 
> There isn't a single OP arc that tops the York New or Chimera Ant arcs. Just like there aren't any OP arcs that top Tsukiyama Extermination or Anteiku Raid arcs.
> 
> Honestly, the timeskipp has not been very good at all, not to mention the power creeps look like they're headed the Naruto/Bleach paths.


I don't want to turn this into an OP VS HXH thread but WTF Enies Lobby/ Sabondy/ Marineford is way better than York New and a lot of pre skip arc are better than Chimera arc


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> Let's not get popularity mixed up with superior quality. OP will always be more popular, shit like TG and HxH will always be superior quality wise.
> 
> There isn't a single OP arc that tops the York New or Chimera Ant arcs. Just like there aren't any OP arcs that top Tsukiyama Extermination or Anteiku Raid arcs.
> 
> ...




I'm not mixing anything here.TG is superior to OP quality wise?That shit was boring from the get go,it only got popular because it was zombie based.

OP has far more compelling and entertaining characters than HxH will ever have.It's plot and also overall world building is superior too.Don't bring me 2 arcs when OP for it's majority has been a really great series.We are also talking about a series with over 800 chapters.


----------



## Six (Sep 11, 2016)

HawkEye13 said:


> I don't want to turn this into an OP VS HXH thread but WTF Enies Lobby/ Sabondy/ Marineford is way better than York New and a lot of pre skip arc are better than Chimera arc





White Hawk said:


> I'm not mixing anything here.TG is superior to OP quality wise?That shit was boring from the get go,it only got popular because it was zombie based.


You shouldn't get the anime mixed up with the actual manga.


HawkEye13 said:


> OP has far more compelling and entertaining characters than HxH will ever have.



Ace and Zoro are probably Oda's best written characters. None of them compare to the passion Leorio has, or are even written at half the level Meruem was.



White Hawk said:


> It's plot and also overall world building is superior too.


Plot no, world building, yes.


White Hawk said:


> Don't bring me 2 arcs when OP for it's majority has been a really great series.We are also talking about a series with over 800 chapters.


Fishman Island was way longer than it needed to be. Dressrosa was absolute garbage. Marine ford was pretty good. Enies Lobby was nothing more than a better executed version of everything post skip Bleach was. Thriller Bark was retarded, as was the whole Skypeia/Eneru arc.
Sabaody and Impel Down were enjoyable to read. Sabaody probably being the best arc character wise. This is merely a difference of taste that we have. If you care about 90% fights and 10% characterization, then One Piece is your thing, if you like the opposite, then TG/:Re and HxH are for you.

None of them are on York New or Chimera's levels. There is a reason why those two arcs are always mentioned whenever someone asks about the best shonen arcs. But you're right, this isn't the place to argue about this.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't take seriously anyone who thinks Skypiea is retarded or bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Milkydean (Sep 11, 2016)

As much as I know, Oda really loves drawing one piece so he wont go on a hiatus.
As for the secondary debate,Both HxH and OP have there moments.HxH is smaller and hence there have not been as many dull moments as OP.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> You shouldn't get the anime mixed up with the actual manga.



I don't get anything mixed up.TG is not really impressive.It's just the edgy cool manga.




> Ace and Zoro are probably Oda's best written characters. None of them compare to the passion Leorio has, or are even written at half the level Meruem was.


Ace and Zoro?I could give many characters better written than them.Freaking Hililuk has more passion that Leorio will ever have and he appeared for much less.Meruem was completely overshadowed by the true mvp of the arc,freaking Netero who is way better than meruem.

Doflamingo > that copy of Cell.Oda did an excellent job to characterize him and humanize him.He still remained that godly overconfident guy that we all came to love through the end.No crap like him morphing into a good guy,




> Plot no, world building, yes.



Plot no?What is HxH's plot?Oda has created an incredible story with all the connections between the Will of D.,the Celestial Dragons and everything related to the Void Century and the One Piece as whole.



> Fishman Island was way longer than it needed to be. Dressrosa was absolute garbage. Marine ford was pretty good. Enies Lobby was nothing more than a better executed version of everything post skip Bleach was. Thriller Bark was retarded, as was the whole Skypeia/Eneru arc.


Yes FI was long indeed.it still build up a future event that will be severely important to the overall plot of the story.Dressrosa certainly wasn't absolute garbage.It still has the highest points of the TS namely the Doflamingo/Law saga which was freaking top tier.Fujitora was also handled pretty well as expected of an Admiral.We got tons of many cool characters.Also fuck the dwarfs and the Riku family,they're indeed garbage.

All the lead up to Ennies Lobby is what makes it great.Without Water 7 Ennies Lobby is nothing,so props to Oda for handling this in such a good way too.

TB was somewhat fun with a really great end.Kuma was awesome alongside Zoro's conviction.Good fights also.

Skypeia retarded?Are you serious?




> Sabaody and Impel Down were enjoyable to read. Sabaody probably being the best arc character wise. This is merely a difference of taste that we have. If you care about 90% fights and 10% characterization, then One Piece is your thing, if you like the opposite, then TG/:Re and HxH are for you.



I care about both hence why I don't even have Toriko in my top 10.OP provides everything I want in a manga unlike HxH.



> None of them are on York New or Chimera's levels. There is a reason why those two arcs are always mentioned whenever someone asks about the best shonen arcs. But you're right, this isn't the place to argue about this.



Cool.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 11, 2016)

charles101 said:


> Luffy is even more stupid post-TS. Here we have same situation pre and post-TS:




You know  going over this, this truly isn't a fair comparison.

Just because you know people die doesn't mean you'll be content with it,  Roger understood but he still hated that fact.

Luffy said he won't let *anymore* people die,  he obviously knew the sole source that he needed to stop for that to occur.  In his talk with Vivi he was talking about a war setting, not defeat the one baddie that will instantly make things better.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> OP was always better than HxH



One piece has not been better then hxh since like 2010 even that was debatable


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2016)

Gina said:


> Luffy is one of the best protagonist around here .
> He literally redefined the meaning of charismatic leader.
> If you are calling him a simple retard then you are simply talking out of biased hatred for One Piece.
> Luffy is opposite of simple retard.
> ...


Part 1.

He has become a caricature of himself, a bit like Goku in Super.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> One piece has not been better then hxh since like 2010 even that was debatable



You are wrong sir.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You are wrong sir.


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 12, 2016)

Hunter X Hunter is great but i have not found anything in it to put it over OP. One Piece is just way more memorable and also has a lot of amazing characters and worldbulding. I have not read it all but i'm pretty sure that there are no arc in it that are as good as Enies Lobby.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 12, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Luffy said he won't let *anymore* people die, he obviously knew the sole source that he needed to stop for that to occur. In his talk with Vivi he was talking about a war setting, not defeat the one baddie that will instantly make things better.



And still, instead of going all out he was playing with Doflamingo, who massacred Viola and gladiators minutes later.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 12, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> One piece has not been better then hxh since like 2010 even that was debatable


Doflamingo and Law > those long ass texts Togashi delivers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Doflamingo and Law > those long ass texts Togashi delivers.



Possibly but despite DD being my Fav character, seeing as how Doflamingo and Laws arc(Dressrosa) is arguable the worst Major/Big Arc in all of one piece(I think it is the worst)  the significance of said quality is greatly diminished. I will take any Arc in HxH over Dressrosa and Punk Hazord anyday. Dressrosa is just plain bad and Punk Hazord mediocre. I would not give that description to any HXH arc not even the first one.


----------



## Muah (Sep 12, 2016)

I have to agree with you guys but I stress Luffy wasn't always like that. he was a good shounen character, manly and interesting.


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2016)

So because this topic has gone way off course of the main subject imma throw this in the complaint thread. 

To be quite honest there's nothing drastically different about him, he's the same old Luffy he was before. He's serious when he has to be (when fighting his enemies) and casual when he has to be (when he's not fighting his enemies).  Only thing that needs to change is to have Oda stop propping him up as if he's not a hero when his behaviour is that of a hero


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Only thing that needs to change is to have Oda stop propping him up as if he's not a hero when his behaviour is that of a hero



Why tho? It's Luffy who thinks he is no hero and it is fitting for his character to think that. It's for the same reason why he doesn't want to be a big shot. He just wants a man who doesn't have to give a darn about anything and can do whatever he wants. He obviously is a hero, but not because he wants to be one. In his mind he just helps his friends and that is all. It's just one of those Luffy things.


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> Why tho? It's Luffy who thinks he is no hero and it is fitting for his character to think that. It's for the same reason why he doesn't want to be a big shot. He just wants a man who doesn't have to give a darn about anything and can do whatever he wants. He obviously is a hero, but not because he wants to be one. In his mind he just helps his friends and that is all. It's just one of those Luffy things.



It's just a peev of mine. It's not that serious lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2016)

To be fair he did break a shitload of criminals out of Impel Down.

Other than that... yeah.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2016)

charles101 said:


> And still, instead of going all out he was playing with Doflamingo, who massacred Viola and gladiators minutes later.


I'm confused because I remember G4 attacking  flamingo relentlessly.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 12, 2016)

Luffy's too selfish to be a hero, if he didn't like a person involved he wouldn't have bothered. I mean releasing a bunch of high class prisoners into the world is probably the most morally wrong thing he has done.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 13, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> I'm confused because I remember G4 attacking flamingo relentlessly.



He'd stopped when Doffy was barely alive to talk with people and look on cage, when he knew he had seconds to end of this mode.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 13, 2016)

charles101 said:


> He'd stopped when Doffy was barely alive to talk with people and look on cage, when he knew he had seconds to end of this mode.


PIS


----------



## Keishin (Sep 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I'm not mixing anything here.TG is superior to OP quality wise?That shit was boring from the get go,it only got popular because it was zombie based.
> 
> OP has far more compelling and entertaining characters than HxH will ever have.It's plot and also overall world building is superior too.Don't bring me 2 arcs when OP for it's majority has been a really great series.We are also talking about a series with over 800 chapters.


Who are these mysterious "far more compelling and entertaining" unseen characters that are better than Ging, Pariston, Chrollo, Hisoka, Meruem?


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Ging,Chrollo and Hisoka ? 

Most flashback characters are better than these frauds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2016)

Where did the arrogant HxH fanboys ooze from this time and how can we make them go back to their holes?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Where did the arrogant HxH fanboys ooze from this time and how can we make them go back to their holes?


Remind them that Togashi won't ever finish the series

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 22, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Luffy's too selfish to be a hero, if he didn't like a person involved he wouldn't have bothered. I mean releasing a bunch of high class prisoners into the world is probably the most morally wrong thing he has done.



Problem is that he likes basically everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Remind them that Togashi won't ever finish the series



My friends and I accepted this as a fact months ago.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Problem is that he likes basically everyone.


He like mainly people who give him food or save him and they're the primary reason why Luffy saves the island. Luffy straightout refused to help Momonosuke save Wano and held his ground until Momo was willing to help himself.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 25, 2016)

-The Vice Admiral ranking
-Bounties to an extent
-Fishman arc
-And yes Dressrosa arc is okay but too long n draggy


----------



## Esdese (Sep 26, 2016)

why is oda such a shit writer? After so many years he still has not improved if anything he has gotten worse than when he started. Can't believe that I would ever say this, but even toryiama is a better than oda

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Gin (Sep 26, 2016)

>people actually exist that think oda's crude narratives are even on the same plane as hxh

el em ef ay oh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2016)

Gina said:


> >people actually exist that think oda's crude narratives are even on the same plane as hxh
> 
> el em ef ay oh



one piece > hxh

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

~snip~ no need for this. This place is for the elite only.

OP was and will always be better than HxH.That is a fact.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

Gina said:


> >people actually exist that think oda's crude narratives are even on the same plane as hxh
> 
> el em ef ay oh



Most of HxH narratives are pointless and lead nowhere story wise

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2016)

I like HxH a lot. Like a lot. Illumi is one of my favorite manga characters period. But let's be honest, any HxH pro gets undermined by Togashi's hiatuses. It's the only reason why HxH isn't in my top 5. Say what you will about Oda, but at least he's committed to his manga.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 27, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> ~snip~ no need for this. This place is for the elite only.
> 
> OP was and will always be better than HxH.That is a fact.



Name me one thing that OP does better than HxH


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hint: you can't


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

esdese is either the biggest troll on the forum or the worst poster on the forum without a doubt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 27, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Name me one thing that OP does better than HxH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


There's a post of mine in this thread.Go search for it.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Name me one thing that OP does better than HxH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not being on hiatus

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## HawkEye13 (Sep 27, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Not being on hiatus


Lmao
Seriously speaking manga wise OP obliterates HXH: it has better art, it's world building is light years ahead, it has more and much better characters, OP best arcs ( EL, MF and Sabondy) shits on HXH best arc (YN) and it's much much much more epic and entertaining. I can keep going on but i will be beating on a deadhorse cause let's be honest HXH is dead with all these hiatuses.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Esdese (Sep 27, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Not being on hiatus


well played props


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 27, 2016)

Esdese said:


> Name me one thing that OP does better than HxH
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Okay.

Much better art. Oda's art range from fine to excellent while Togashi's art is sometimes cool, sometimes very poor. (I know the anime had excellent art but we are talking manga here)

The characters are better in general and it's more memorable then HXH. 

I have not read all of HXH but i have not find any arc that is as good as the OP top ones. (Enies Lobby, Marineford, Alabasta, Skypiea, Sabaody, Water Seven)

It also has the huge advantage of having a author that don't take freaking 1-2 year breaks.


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 27, 2016)

It's true that the pre-skip vibe was kinda missing in FI/PH/DR but i feel that it has been there again since Zou and coming arcs have the potential to be even better then the great pre-skip arcs.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss a pre-One Piece world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2016)

Chimera ant arc was a masterpiece to me and everything following it is amazing (even though there isn't much). The politics are a lot more mature and so are the themes.   The closest we saw to that level was the alabasta arc and the  Ennies lobby arc

Fight system wise also Nen is better than Haki and DF's or atleast better explained, which really helps making fights much more interesting.

to me HxH's highs are higher than One Piece's and the lows are not as low. Just makes it better for me.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 27, 2016)

You guys speak about Chimera ant like its some godly sent arc yet you don't understand how lackster and draggy was at the beginning.Things somewhat started picking up when the royal guard appeared and it still had some pretty mediocre chapters.After Adult Gon,the arc lists entirely its touch.I personally don't rank Meruem that high,since what made Meruem as a character was the Royal guard's loyalty and Netero.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 27, 2016)

HawkEye13 said:


> Lmao
> Seriously speaking manga wise OP obliterates HXH: it has better art, it's world building is light years ahead, it has more and much better characters, OP best arcs ( EL, MF and Sabondy) shits on HXH best arc (YN) and it's much much much more epic and entertaining. I can keep going on but i will be beating on a deadhorse cause let's be honest HXH is dead with all these hiatuses.







You got the Art Part correct, and yea it does have more characters don't know about the better part. 

But what i really find funny out of your post is you suggesting MF is one of One piece best Arcs. Marine Ford was badly written, only thing that stops Marine Ford from being a Shit arc is the fact that One piece actually has a lot of cool charterers and they just so happen to be in that arc. Basically the awesomeness that is White-beard, the Admirals, Black beard ect did what Doflamingo and Law did for Dressrosa saved it from being shit. Still Marineford is not a good arc certainly not by one piece standards.  

Also CA>YN

Edit: Guess i should make a actual complaint. As we all know Oda likes to jump around a lot in the story i don't like it. I don't like it in any manga honestly. Tokyo Ghoul has been jumping from two groups for the past few months and even though its perfectly understandable why its being done it still annoys the fuck out of me. So imagine in One piece where oda has 50 different groups of people doing whatever. Thank God oda does not feel the need to switch over to Zoros group i would lose my mind.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2016)

it wasn't as fast, but it certainly wasn't lackluster or draggy in the start.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2016)

Seems you're suffering from the infamous timeskip syndrome. Everything always looks shinier under the nostalgia light, you'll get over it eventually. If not then


----------



## Impact (Sep 27, 2016)

Ok?


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 27, 2016)

I remember when people were bitching about Hodi. I'm like what did you expect? Oda isn't some idiot who's going to make Luffy struggle against a person before they even in the New World, this isn't Naruto.


----------



## zoro (Sep 27, 2016)

And yet he struggled way more than he should have considering what we know of his true strength now


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gyro said:


> And yet he struggled way more than he should have considering what we know of his true strength now


Luffy only struggled because he's in a devil fruit's users worst possible environment and his opponent had basically sensu beans


----------



## zoro (Sep 27, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Luffy only struggled because he's in a devil fruit's users worst possible environment and his opponent had basically sensu beans



Still could've destroyed him in one G4 hit. And the fight started on land. It shouldn't have lasted that long and Luffy certainly shouldn't have been bitten through armament considering how well he resisted Doffy's strings


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Still could've destroyed him in one G4 hit. And the fight started on land. It shouldn't have lasted that long and Luffy certainly shouldn't have been bitten through armament considering how well he resisted Doffy's strings


He still got hurt by Doffy's strings just not as bad. Luffy had 2 arc to work further on his haki control anyway, he's the only one on the crew to actively use haki. And G4 was PIS because then  Luffy wouldn't have been able destroy Noah because of the time limit.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 28, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Still could've destroyed him in one G4 hit. And the fight started on land. It shouldn't have lasted that long and Luffy certainly shouldn't have been bitten through armament considering how well he resisted Doffy's strings



I think you people are underestimating how strong hody was in his monster form.
With a flick of his wrist he managed to destroy buildings 150 kms away. I think that's similar to Doffy's overheat, which went from greenbit to dressrosa, if not more impressive.
He may not have had any other stats that are important to a fight, but he wasn't weak when it came to attack power.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 28, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Seems you're suffering from the infamous timeskip syndrome. Everything always looks shinier under the nostalgia light, you'll get over it eventually. If not then



Please Marcelle. 

Post skip has been nothing special. Got nothing to do with nostalgia. I'm not that old and i did not start reading One piece until like the end of TB. I have no nostalgia for one piece yet. Zou and Punk Hazord were decent arcs but considering Prime One piece is top tier shit, decent does not really cut it.


----------



## Soca (Sep 28, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Please Marcelle.
> 
> Post skip has been nothing special. .



It ain't.

The first 3 arcs were subpar and what followed was by far the worst arc of all op history but it's changing up with Zou and Big Mums arc. Nobody's still reading this if they didn't think the story was at least fairly decent or else why torture yourself? No habit is so strong to keep you doing something you don't like.....unless it's crack...then seek help


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 28, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It ain't.
> 
> The first 3 arcs were subpar and what followed was by far the worst arc of all op history but it's changing up with Zou and Big Mums arc. Nobody's still reading this if they didn't think the story was at least fairly decent or else why torture yourself? No habit is so strong to keep you doing something you don't like.....unless it's crack...then seek help



I still read Fairy tail so i don't know XD.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 28, 2016)

Long Ring Island is the worst arc in One Piece, even Dressrosa is okay if you read it in one go because the good stuff outweigh the bad stuff.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Sep 28, 2016)

Back on the actual topic.
The off paneling of fights is really starting to piss me off: Jack vs Marine fleet, BB vs RA, Kaido vs Kidd alliance should have all been shown since they all had panels dedicated to building up these events. Also the " it will ruin suspense since we will know how they fight" is the most bullshit excuse ever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 8, 2016)

I just realized there's another plot hole. Oda didn't have the Swirly Hair crew use Coup de Burst against Big Mom because they didn't know how but they used it to escape Fujitora and Doflamingo at Green Bit.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 14, 2016)

^Did they say that?


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 14, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> ^Did they say that?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 14, 2016)

Maybe he didn't have an idea on how to fuel it??


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 14, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Maybe he didn't have an idea on how to fuel it??


Then disclosing knowing how to fire the firing the Gaon Cannon would serve no purpose since they are fueled at the same spot.


----------



## saduj (Oct 14, 2016)

That dialogue was changed to them being out of cola in the volume version.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 15, 2016)

At least Oda fixes plot holes in the volumes, at least the ones he can fix.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I'm not that old and i did not start reading One piece until like the end of TB.



That's like 8 years ago. It's very old.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 15, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It ain't.
> 
> The first 3 arcs were subpar and what followed was by far the worst arc of all op history but it's changing up with Zou and Big Mums arc. Nobody's still reading this if they didn't think the story was at least fairly decent or else why torture yourself? No habit is so strong to keep you doing something you don't like.....unless it's crack...then seek help



He needs to read other manga so he can compare them with hxh every week.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 16, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's like 8 years ago. It's very old.



Not long enough for Nostalgia to be kicking in. Thats Pokemon/DBZ time frame for me personally.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 22, 2016)

Lol why does it matter which is better? Both HxH and OP are great when they're in peak form and OP looks like it's getting back on that track. 

I'm curious why Marcelle thinks DR is the worst OP arc though. Is it really worse thanAmazon Lily, Fishman Island, or Punk Hazard? Shit, is it worse than the Davy Back arc? (even though I personally really enjoy that one, I know it's extremely unpopular).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2016)

Pyro said:


> Is it really worse thanAmazon Lily, Fishman Island, or Punk Hazard? Shit, is it worse than the Davy Back arc?



Naked Hancock, Winbe, and Vergo. Davy Back was fun for me personally. Also, all those arcs aren't as long as Dressrosa.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Naked Hancock, Winbe, and Vergo. Davy Back was fun for me personally. Also, all those arcs aren't as long as Dressrosa.



Hancock isn't even a good character and if I want to see naked people I'll just watch porn. Jimbei was barely a part of the Fishman island arc and he has the personality of a brick wall. And while Vergo was indeed a very cool villain, 80% of Punk Hazard consisted of the strawhats running away. Those are my 3 least favorite arcs by far. Dressrosa at least had a lot of cool moments and fights even if it dragged on a little bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2016)

Pyro said:


> Hancock isn't even a good character and if I want to see naked people I'll just watch porn. Jimbei was barely a part of the Fishman island arc and he has the personality of a brick wall. And while Vergo was indeed a very cool villain, 80% of Punk Hazard consisted of the strawhats running away. Those are my 3 least favorite arcs by far. Dressrosa at least had a lot of cool moments and fights even if it dragged on a little bit.



Those are subjective, Dressrosa being so long and so mediocre for many people(most even) isn't debatable. The length/quality ratio of Dressrosa has to be the most debatable for the fandom. Same could not be said about those arcs.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 23, 2016)

"I'm just upset that something I wanted to happen didn't happen"


You people would wanna kill yourselves if you read bleach


----------



## Pyro (Oct 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Those are subjective, Dressrosa being so long and so mediocre for many people(most even) isn't debatable. The length/quality ratio of Dressrosa has to be the most debatable for the fandom. Same could not be said about those arcs.


I mean almost all complaints or defenses of the manga are subjective. Yeah dressrosa was long. But it had a lot of good in it too. Usopp sniping sugar, Frankys fight, the tournament of fighters, and the introduction of G4 were all great. I find it tough to say that any arc that contained all those things is the worst arc of the manga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Pyro said:


> I mean almost all complaints or defenses of the manga are subjective. Yeah dressrosa was long. But it had a lot of good in it too. Usopp sniping sugar, Frankys fight, the tournament of fighters, and the introduction of G4 were all great. I find it tough to say that any arc that contained all those things is the worst arc of the manga



That's not usually how one judges quality though. That's like saying a movie or a game isn't bad because one scene or section was good. Obviously in a shounen manga arc you'd have more than one good moment per arc especially if it's a consistently good manga like One Piece. But Dressrosa was covered by a lot of bad. It's arguable that it had much more bad than good. And this is coming from a guy that tried to defend Dressrosa until Diamante and Trebol lost. Ask @Marcelle.B


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 24, 2016)

Bad stuff in Dressrosa:
Birdcage pushing (Putting it first for being part of the freaking climax fight)
The tontattas (They might be cool in the future but that's still no excuse for all the panel time they took up in DR that could had been used on way more important stuff)
Diamante fight and the seats being huge letdowns overall (Diamante fight was total meh, Zoro VS Pica was cool but Pica was no doubt disappointing and Trebol got no fight at all and was treated like a non-factor in the Doflamingo fight)
Running to the palace part (Very lackluster set-up part that pretty much made the arc lose the chance of becoming the best arc ever)
SOP operation (Mostly because of the tontattas but seeing Usopp acting so cowardly for most of it was annoying too)
Robin getting shafted in the fight climax..... again (Putting it last since might aswell just accept that Robin is probably not going to be getting a real fight until EOS at this point but still a let down that she is still not getting any fight in the new world)

So yeah it did have some bad which is why i can't rate it 9/10 or 10/10 but i still think you can call it a very good arc overall since the rest ranged from pretty good to absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2016)

Pyro said:


> Lol why does it matter which is better? Both HxH and OP are great when they're in peak form and OP looks like it's getting back on that track.
> 
> I'm curious why Marcelle thinks DR is the worst OP arc though. Is it really worse thanAmazon Lily, Fishman Island, or Punk Hazard? Shit, is it worse than the Davy Back arc? (even though I personally really enjoy that one, I know it's extremely unpopular).



Man I spent so much energy shitting on Dressrosa for damn near a year, I don't even wanna remember the arc. That's how frustrated it had me. No other arc has done that until now.

Fuck Dressrosa, fuck the citizens, fuck the seats, fuck fujitora, fuck sabo, fuck birdcage, fuck rebecca and everything she loves, fuck that last battle with a stick, fuck usopp for regressing to east blue levels of cowardice, fuck SOP.

The one saving grace I wanted was a damn colour page with the doflamingo family and I couldn't even get that


----------



## mayday123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Man I spent so much energy shitting on Dressrosa for damn near a year, I don't even wanna remember the arc. That's how frustrated it had me. No other arc has done that until now.
> 
> Fuck Dressrosa, fuck the citizens, fuck the seats, fuck fujitora, fuck sabo, fuck birdcage, fuck rebecca and everything she loves, fuck that last battle with a stick, fuck usopp for regressing to east blue levels of cowardice, fuck SOP.
> 
> The one saving grace I wanted was a damn colour page with the doflamingo family and I couldn't even get that


show some respect for fujitora or else I'll deal with you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Fuji was one of the worst offenders. 

"I'll just let all these people die because I want a criminal to beat another criminal. hurr. durr" 

Nothing is worse than the seats tho. I'm legit convinced Cracker can solo all three seats while still in his armor.


----------



## mayday123 (Oct 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuji was one of the worst offenders.
> 
> "I'll just let all these people die because I want a criminal to beat another criminal. hurr. durr"


That's what makes him an interesting character.


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 26, 2016)

It'd be fucking stupid if Usopp didn't become cowardly after Robin became a toy. Her existence is the entire reason Sogeking, his bravery, came to fruition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2016)

mayday123 said:


> That's what makes him an interesting character.



That makes him an incompetent Admiral, more so than Akainu.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 7, 2016)

law's fruit's effects should've been nullified when he got knocked out a few times. 1 time in PH and another time in dressrosa

Sugar's abilities got nullified and everyone in the kingdom turned back to a normal human from a toy.


----------



## Zern227 (Nov 9, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> law's fruit's effects should've been nullified when he got knocked out a few times. 1 time in PH and another time in dressrosa
> 
> Sugar's abilities got nullified and everyone in the kingdom turned back to a normal human from a toy.


Law's fruit works differently than those like Sugar and Jora which are more warp to my liking. He has a permanent effect hence why the fruit is useful as a surgeon.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's not usually how one judges quality though. That's like saying a movie or a game isn't bad because one scene or section was good. Obviously in a shounen manga arc you'd have more than one good moment per arc especially if it's a consistently good manga like One Piece. But Dressrosa was covered by a lot of bad. It's arguable that it had much more bad than good. And this is coming from a guy that tried to defend Dressrosa until Diamante and Trebol lost. Ask @Marcelle.B



Imo I'd rather an arc have a lot of goods and a lot of bads than a bunch of meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo I'd rather an arc have a lot of goods and a lot of bads than a bunch of meh.



Point taken, but I guess the good has to be excellent to make up for all the shit.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2016)

I agree. Dressrosa had a lot of goods but the pacing was so fucking bad. Other than that I think the hate was exaggerated though.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 14, 2016)

If Oda cut out all the pointless stuff in favor of the more important stuff like the fights Dressrosa would be amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I agree. Dressrosa had a lot of goods but the pacing was so fucking bad. Other than that I think the hate was exaggerated though.



The seats did it for me personally. I was ready to defend Rebecca, the dwarves, and even Fuji just standing around but when we're getting over-glorified fodder for the third straight arc as arc opponents I just couldn't take it anymore. Oda could have given Robin a decent fight, or even Cavendish/Hakuba (one of Luffy's fleet commanders), but nope. Trebol was cast aside and Diamente was beyond disappointing.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2016)

the newkama were gay

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 9, 2016)

Fishman arc was way too long and boring. Hordy jones aka Arlong V2 was one of the lamest villains in one piece. At that point luffy and gang saving kingdoms had become pretty dull, but the fishman arc didn't offer anything interesting. Other than that, i have no complaints about one piece. Gonna reach its 20th year anniversary soon, and the manga is still pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Dec 30, 2016)

If it wasn't for the "wait 10 minutes for Luffy" thing, Dressrosa would have been a pretty cool arc, for me at least. 

The 10 minutes thing is the worst thing that has happened in the manga, it was complete bullshit. 

I didn't care about FI, except for a few moments here and there. I liked Shirahoshi being an ancient weapon though. 

Punk Hazard was ruined because of too much Law. I just don't care about Law, I wish there was more spotlight on the shs and Smoker. Even if Law needed to be in this arc, I don't think it was necessary for him to have more screentime than the protagonists.


----------



## Muah (Dec 31, 2016)

Personally there are things tbat i wanted that didnt happen. I think the same is true for all of us. Tbough we learned to accept that one piece wint always be written how we want but its good anyway. In the earlyer day we would compare it to bleach and naruto among others and it felt like one piece was written for us. 

Even a casual conversation with someone who like fairtail or bleach made us want to vomit and question why god would allow people like that to live. One piece was written for the strong of will romantics who believed in people and dreams. We look back on decisions that we may not have liked and grew to love them.

Though now.. while the story does progress. Who would be hapoy with these decisions. The fate of hody, luffy being so uninspiring in the face of his own armada. Even the fights.

I mean for example their were times when the strawhats fucked up like when zoro nami and vivi lost to mr 3 and the trio almost beat luffy. But thats not nearly as embarrasing as when luffy fought monet or when dofla almost no diffed luffy and law only to be saved by complete fodder.

Its become of gaggy hasnt it. Before you start rambling maje sure you understand what im saying. Who exactly is he trying to capture with the writing decisions hes making.


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

Muah said:


> Its become of gaggy hasnt it. Before you start rambling maje sure you understand what im saying.



It's hard to understand anything with that writing. Why do you insist on continuing to type like that? 



> Who exactly is he trying to capture with the writing decisions he's making.



Easy. Not people like you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2016)

The same people he's always written for, the special education ward.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 31, 2016)

I am the most intelligent person to have ever exist


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 31, 2016)

He is writing for the same people he has always written for. Fans who enjoy the series.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Dec 31, 2016)

For himself. Its his story.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Dec 31, 2016)

For the fans.


----------



## Amol (Dec 31, 2016)

You still salty that Luffy wasn't interested in his own army and rejected them in Dressrosa? 
That is in character for him.
Why do you think he prefers a small crew ?
OT : Oda writes for himself. The second author starts catering for fans, he destroys his own control over narrative. That story stops being his own. It is true for any medium not just manga. Look at Arrow and Olicity.
So yeah in nutshell he isn't writing for you.


----------



## Muah (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh so now everybody us fine with the writing choices post skip.


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

Muah said:


> Oh so now everybody us fine with the writing choices post skip.



Ever since Dressrossa ended there's been no major problems to be mad about. But as Amol guessed you're probably still mad about Luffy's armada not being put to use so this is all on you


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2016)

Teenagers mostly.


----------



## mayday123 (Dec 31, 2016)

for his ~15 yo self

that's what he said in some interview or sbs


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm much more important, why can't he write for me instead


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Ever since Dressrossa ended there's been no major problems to be mad about. But as Amol guessed you're probably still mad about Luffy's armada not being put to use so this is all on you


Even DR isn't a problem for me as a whole, it was tedious on a weekly basis, but you're 100% right about it being gr8 after it.


----------



## Muah (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Ever since Dressrossa ended there's been no major problems to be mad about. But as Amol guessed you're probably still mad about Luffy's armada not being put to use so this is all on you


Ok so 1 year of decent writing excuses the last 5?


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

Muah said:


> Ok so 1 year of decent writing excuses the last 5?



It's not like you can do anything else but appreciate what we have. Try writing dude a letter if you angry cuz you ain't reaching him through this forum. 
Or if you feel some other type of way about it then quitting is always an option. Might be good for you


----------



## Muah (Dec 31, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's not like you can do anything else but appreciate what we have. Try writing dude a letter if you angry cuz you ain't reaching him through this forum.
> Or if you feel some other type of way about it then quitting is always an option. Might be good for you



Angry at oda for what. Where in my op did i say i was angry? Your just trolling again and by "again" I mean that all you do.


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2016)

Muah said:


> Angry at oda for what. Where in my op did i say i was angry?



These come off as some pretty upset responses to me 



Muah said:


> Oh so now everybody us fine with the writing choices post skip.





Muah said:


> Ok so 1 year of decent writing excuses the last 5?



It's starting to look like general complaints now though so I'll throw this in the complaint thread and we can continue from there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Muah said:


> Oh so now everybody us fine with the writing choices post skip.



Can't do much about Dressrosa, PK, etc... The manga is getting better now. Although to be fair to you, I still don't know what is your complaint exactly.


----------



## Muah (Jan 1, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Can't do much about Dressrosa, PK, etc... The manga is getting better now. Although to be fair to you, I still don't know what is your complaint exactly.


Thats because its nit a complaint it was a question. Marc is trying to lure me into calling him a shitty mod so he can ban me again. Ive gone past tge point of qanting to fight back. This forum sucks ass anyway.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm gonna redeem myself from a mass flaming event

"This manga is getting better"

SHAKING MY FUCKING HEAD

a chapter a weak might be the highlight in most of your lives but for oda it's just a goddamn chapter among many epic tales he is gonna write about. Not every chapter can be epic. There might be even a line of chapters or subarcs that are not as interesting but from a retroperspective they all had their essence with the story. I can't spot a single filler arc in one piece.


----------



## zoro (Jan 2, 2017)

Jay. said:


> I'm gonna redeem myself from a mass flaming event
> 
> "This manga is getting better"
> 
> ...



The relevance of an arc doesn't make it good. I reread Dressroa in one go and it's still ass. It's all over the place and the payoff wasn't nearly good enough to justify its length. Meanwhile Zou was great and Whole Cake is shaping up to be the best post-skip arc. The quality of a 20 year old series is bound to fluctuate, which it did. So yeah, it's "getting better"


----------



## whatsausername (Jan 2, 2017)

dressrosa was awesome compared to the fishman arc. thats the one arc im not gonna look forward to when rereading one piece in the future.


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm starting to think the whole timeskip was a mistake.

There would've been a shit ton more risk and drama than there is now.


----------



## mayday123 (Jan 2, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm starting to think the whole timeskip was a mistake.
> 
> There would've been a shit ton more risk and drama than there is now.


there would not be more drama because everyone would be dead


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> there would not be more drama because everyone would be dead



A couple would've died. But then that'd force the stronger cats to rely on some alliances, be cautious, set up a base like Kidd did n shit. Might've been fun for a while and would've made the NW a lot more dangerous than it currently looks because prior to Big Mums arc,  NW looked softer than the paradise.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome to Dressrosa saltiness thread. If you're still salty about Oda wasting your time on a shit arc with fake tension post here by state what you believe will reduce the PIS and CIS so slightly that could make a world of differences for Drerossa. Below are just to name a few:

- Law should let Luffy have days of banquet in Punk Hazard and wait for Doffy. Dressrosa wasn't really needed after that and it would be epic as fuck to see the guys fight Kuzan.
- If Zoro didn't get lost, Zoro, Sanji and Law can gang bang Doffy at green bit.
- Without Fuji, half dead law + Zoro could beat Doffy outside the colosseum. And if they can't Luffy should just sling shot himselves into the sky and out of the coliseum to help with the fight
- Sabo should really have fucked Burguss up in the first fight, so he doesn't have to waste time fighting him again, which means he could have help Luffy beat Mingo or even stop bird cage

Etc.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 3, 2017)

Why are we still talking about Dressrosa ?


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 3, 2017)

Why aren't we talking about Big Mom's sweet tits?


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah yeah i think we have been trough all this several times. Dressrosa had it's problems and could had been better, Oda should had done this instead bla bla. Lets just enjoy the current great shit Oda is giving us and create a thread about the Whole Cake arc instead.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 3, 2017)

let leave trashrosa in the past

all i'm going to say is Doflamingo deserved better


----------



## mayday123 (Jan 3, 2017)

Josh said:


> Welcome to Dressrosa saltiness thread. If you're still salty about Oda wasting your time on a shit arc with fake tension post here by state what you believe will reduce the PIS and CIS so slightly that could make a world of differences for Drerossa. Below are just to name a few:
> 
> - Law should let Luffy have days of banquet in Punk Hazard and wait for Doffy. Dressrosa wasn't really needed after that and it would be epic as fuck to see the guys fight Kuzan.
> - If Zoro didn't get lost, Zoro, Sanji and Law can gang bang Doffy at green bit.
> ...


Why are we still here? Just to suffer? Every night, I can feel how Dressrosa... And Punk Hazard... even Fishman Island... The time I've lost... the hype I've lost... won't stop hurting... It's like they're all still there. You feel it, too, don't you? I'm gonna make Oda give back our past!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2017)

Jay. said:


> I'm gonna redeem myself from a mass flaming event
> 
> "This manga is getting better"
> 
> ...



Silly Jay. What measures an arc's quality is the amount of Top Tier vs Top Tier fights on it.


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2017)

Another shitty complaint by Marcelle.B

You see this face..



Fuck this face. Shit ain't cool anymore. Dude looking like a pre-teen tryna be tough. I hate it.

You see this shit.



Fuck this shit. I commented on this when the chapter comes out but I despise that this kid has had 0 character development the entire fucking manga. When they came off their training period I was excited as hell thinking this dude was gonna be a bit more mature or some shit but nah. Same ol reckless shit talking hero.

Fuck Luffy.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Silly Jay. What measures an arc's quality is the amount of Top Tier vs Top Tier fights on it.



You living in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2017)

The past is fun.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2017)

i have a theory Luffy being super bland is kind of the point.

He is this character who couldn't possibly exist in RL because he's too weird and you can't relate to him at all.

But what he does well is to develop the ones around him. The ones you can relate to. He makes every other character more interesting.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 4, 2017)

Actually this is based on some stuff I read at AP I just elaborated it.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually like manga Luffy, but in the anime he's just very annoying.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 4, 2017)

@Marcelle.B

*Spoiler*: __ 




.
.
.


----------



## Esdese (Jan 5, 2017)

The series has zero tension


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 5, 2017)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> @Marcelle.B
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Stuff like this makes me remember why i still kind of don't like Punk Hazard. The Monet scene is probably still my least favorite Luffy scene since it's such a bad example of a character getting nerfed and him dicking around after Zoro tells him to get serious is pretty bad too.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 10, 2017)

This thread when Luffy defeats Big Mom


----------



## Soca (Jan 11, 2017)

fuuuck fuckity fuck one piece. i hate it


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 11, 2017)

people just need to admit it. One Piece quality has fell of.

timeskip one piece literally has been nothing but fan service trash

only good arc ts has is Zou (whole cake will be judged when finished


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 11, 2017)

Still a chance WCI could go downhill but at the moment it's going great and has a chance of becoming one of the better arcs of the series and if Oda end up delivering i think we can say that he has learnt from his mistakes and have brought the series back to pre-skip level.


----------



## NO (Jan 15, 2017)

Sanji's the only pirate in the SH that cares way too much. Worrying about Zeff? Really? Luffy's 2 times more infamous than you are and he's not worrying about people Makino and Woop Slap back in East Blue, who would make easy targets if marines or pirates wanted to draw out or piss off Luffy. Even Nami has more people to lose back in her home town. Even Usopp!

When these guys became pirates and started becoming more famous on the Grand Line, they all acknowledged that their loved ones would be easy targets, yet they kept pushing on to help Luffy accomplish his goal. Putting their loved ones in danger is a cruel consequence of their piracy that they've all subtly acknowledged. This should've been a day 1 realization for Sanji.

Basically, Sanji's fears are excessively irrational and he seems to be currently denying the risks that came with the beginning of his piracy. I find this poor character development because it's not a problem any of the SH are dealing with since Sanji isn't any more empathetic than the other SH. It's also awful timing since the SH are in the most dangerous part of their New World journey. But then again, this arc isn't written very well to begin with.

Sanji's an awful pirate.


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> But then again, this arc isn't written very well to begin with.
> 
> Sanji's an awful pirate.



I might've let you kept your thread open if you hadn't thrown this in here. Your entire rant is just to hide what we already know, you hate the arc. This stays in here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NO (Jan 15, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I might've let you kept your thread open if you hadn't thrown this in here. Your entire rant is just to hide what we already know, you hate the arc. This stays in here.


I don't hate the arc and I don't really care about your opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Sanji's an awful pirate.



They're all awful pirates compared to their real life counterparts. An exception is probably Teach and Big Mom. Kaido cares about a silly great war, Newgate wanted a family, Shanks is just chilling, Mihawk too, Doflamingo is weird, Crocodile wants to take over the world(I think), Kuma is actually a good guy, same with Luffy/Law, etc...

I think Kidd and Buggy could also be grouped with Teach and Big Mom. Sure Teach cares about some unimportant title but he's a sneaky asshole and also dresses like a pirate. Big Mom is very greedy and let's be honest kinda rapey, she's insatiable and wants everything to herself and everyone to commit to her. Kidd prolly just wants the One Piece treasure and would murder for it. Buggy only cares about gold and booze, that's piratey.


----------



## NO (Jan 16, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They're all awful pirates compared to their real life counterparts. An exception is probably Teach and Big Mom. Kaido cares about a silly great war, Newgate wanted a family, Shanks is just chilling, Mihawk too, Doflamingo is weird, Crocodile wants to take over the world(I think), Kuma is actually a good guy, same with Luffy/Law, etc...
> 
> I think Kidd and Buggy could also be grouped with Teach and Big Mom. Sure Teach cares about some unimportant title but he's a sneaky asshole and also dresses like a pirate. Big Mom is very greedy and let's be honest kinda rapey, she's insatiable and wants everything to herself and everyone to commit to her. Kidd prolly just wants the One Piece treasure and would murder for it. Buggy only cares about gold and booze, that's piratey.


I guess my point is that everyone on the SH already understands the consequences of their piracy after entering the NW, except for Sanji.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 16, 2017)

What exactly was good about Zou ?

Did we see any good fights ? No
Did Jack live up to the Hype ? No even fucking close. 

I don't give a shit about the retarded minks. The only one I found interesting was Neko because he was silly and shit. We got a big reveal with the road Poneglyphs and that is about it. It speaks volumes about how garbage this manga has become when Zou is considered a good arc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 16, 2017)

Zou was great because we learnt a lot and it was a great set-up for the yonko saga and i personally think Jack looks like a great villain so far but i guess it's okay if it didin't appeal to your tastes.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 16, 2017)

Nekomamushi said:


> Stuff like this makes me remember why i still kind of don't like Punk Hazard. The Monet scene is probably still my least favorite Luffy scene since it's such a bad example of a character getting nerfed and him dicking around after Zoro tells him to get serious is pretty bad too.


Zoro doing the same afterwards was worse imo mainly because He nearly got Nami and Robin Killed


----------



## mayday123 (Jan 16, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> What exactly was good about Zou ?
> 
> Did we see any good fights ? No
> Did Jack live up to the Hype ? No even fucking close.
> ...



One Piece doesn't need fights to be great unlike other shit manga like Toriko.


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2017)

Man does anyone go back and read some of the fights from pre-skip just to relive the glory days? I'm reading Magellan vs Luffy and that battle was hella detailed and intense. I'm reading Luffy vs Cracker to compare and Magellans fight makes it look like a shit show.








Magellan gives better baptizers than a yonko commander


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 21, 2017)

Magellan was in the middle of Whitebeard War Saga which was "Baptizing the SHs: The Saga".

Cracker is in the middle of the "Luffy becomes yonkou" saga. They are not supposed to be baptized here.


----------



## NO (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's Big Mom, in front of her crew who likely knows everything she's about to drop, giving Brook a n unnecessary gangbang of an info-dump on one of her possible weaknesses (Zeus, Prometheus, Napoleon), some unwarranted info on Roger and his ability, and what would really piss her off (touching the tamatebako or the poneglyph).

BM is looking like a Doflamingo-tier villain. Far too cocky and gave up information way too easily. 

Compare these post-TS villain build-ups to pre-TS villains.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's jayjay³², in front of the OL who likely knows everything he's about to drop, giving the OL an unnecessary gangbang of an info-dump on one of his possible weaknesses (bitching, bitching, and more bitching), some unwarranted info on his bitching ability, and what would really piss him off (touching his small peepee or downplaying Zoron).

jayjay³² is looking like a Doflamingo-tier villain. Far too cocky and gave up information way too easily.

Compare these post-TS villain build-ups to pre-TS villains.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Shanks (Jan 27, 2017)

Calling out a single mom with a tone of kids as 'talking too much'...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 27, 2017)

Well it's not that dangerous revealing stuff to someone you beat and have control over. Also gotta have info dumps.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Jan 27, 2017)

Pre-skip villains were not much better. Crocodile failed to kill Luffy twice ffs.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 27, 2017)

BM has definitely been taking the straw hats very seriously compared to other villains. She sent a sweet commander to the forest because she knew her other people would not be handle the guy who beat Doflamingo and when she heard someone was in the treasure room she went instantly to stop the intruder and did not play around by sending more fodders after Brook.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder what BM life expectancy is. If Brook can control the fodder, Luffy could beat her to death by forcing her to keep on replenishing her cloud and sun.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2017)

Brook: I got some precious intels about BM

SHs: ?

Brook: Zeus and Prometheus are unique homies

SHs: you mean by unique?

Brook: No idea. But BM was once pissed off cause Roger became the PK 

SHs: hmm... Anything else?

Brook: Pudding has a third eye and will maybe awaken its special power one day or another. Or never....

SHs: What kind of power?

Brook: I dunno 

SHs: BM really talks too much

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nox (Jan 27, 2017)

What else would you want her to do with her mouth? We've already seen it eat.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 27, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Brook: I got some precious intels about BM
> 
> SHs: ?
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

Although I would say revealing Pudding is the key to her becoming PK was a bit reckless. But then again they're all pirates, so that's to be expected.


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 27, 2017)

PureWIN said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Although I would say revealing Pudding is the key to her becoming PK was a bit reckless. But then again they're all pirates, so that's to be expected.


Not to mention revealing Pudding's secret has no baring on the Strawhats, they don't even need her and Big Mom should know this considering they have Robin.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 27, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> Not to mention revealing Pudding's secret has no baring on the Strawhats, they don't even need her and Big Mom should know this considering they have Robin.



Yeah but they could fuck her over by stabbing Pudding's third eye. Also Robin isn't guaranteed to make it to Raftel alive, so having a contingency plan would be smart.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 27, 2017)

PureWIN said:


> Yeah but they could fuck her over by *stabbing Pudding's third eye*. Also Robin isn't guaranteed to make it to Raftel alive, so having a contingency plan would be smart.



What if stabbing the third eye is the key to awaken its power

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Jan 27, 2017)

PureWIN said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Although I would say *revealing Pudding is the key to her becoming PK* was a bit reckless. But then again they're all pirates, so that's to be expected.



She never said that actually, and she didn't said it was related to her third eye either. Pudding being her "trump card" can be understood in many ways, like being her trump card about the wedding plot. BM would be pretty stupid to rely her main goal (finding raftel) on an ability that could never awaken, as Pudding stated it herself.


----------



## Uruguay1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what BM life expectancy is. If Brook can control the fodder, Luffy could beat her to death by forcing her to keep on replenishing her cloud and sun.


WRONG , the fodders chess army's soul belong to the civilian that live on Whole Cake island and all the island nearby so they will not have any effect on Big Mom and her own souls .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 27, 2017)

BM thinks that Brook will never leave the island. What's the problem? Oh you mean the thing called 'plot' which BM doesn't know about?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 27, 2017)

She's a Yonko, there's dozens of her kids around plus hundreds of her subordinates and they are all on her home turf. She's not even considering the option anyone could get away from her now.

Doflamingo, for all his power, was just a Shichibukai and it seemed very obviously implied by Law Kaido could take him out instantly if he thought Doflamingo betrayed him.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2017)

Uruguay1950 said:


> WRONG , the fodders chess army's soul belong to the civilian that live on Whole Cake island and all the island nearby so they will not have any effect on Big Mom and her own souls .



I didn't say anything to the contrary.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

People complain when BM doesnt do anything

People still complain when BM does something and receives panel time to talk


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 27, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Man does anyone go back and read some of the fights from pre-skip just to relive the glory days? I'm reading Magellan vs Luffy and that battle was hella detailed and intense. I'm reading Luffy vs Cracker to compare and Magellans fight makes it look like a shit show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you read the old chapters?


----------



## Soca (Jan 27, 2017)

Get some better protection homie


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 28, 2017)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what BM life expectancy is. If Brook can control the fodder, Luffy could beat her to death by forcing her to keep on replenishing her cloud and sun.



Luffy is still beat to shit and is still starving. 

He could maybe Use G4 for a couple minutes at best. Big Mom does not need her Homies to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Luffy is still beat to shit and is still starving.
> 
> He could maybe Use G4 for a couple minutes at best. Big Mom does not need her Homies to beat the shit out of him.



Yeah... and Brook is a beaten prisoner. Obviously their conditions would be different.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 28, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Yeah... and Brook is a beaten prisoner. Obviously their conditions would be different.



The Wedding is today. So not a lot of time for Luffy to recover from almost ripping his arms off, espicailly since he is being a retard again and going back exactly where he was when he fought BIg moms army. Won't be long before they find him again.

Assuming he even fights Big Mom someone has to get passed Smoothie and Katakuri who are both going to be at the wedding. 

Eitherway Luffys not going to be fighting Big Mom at anywhere near full strength. So she kicks his ass ten ways to sunday


----------



## Amol (Jan 29, 2017)

JJ still shit posting in OL.
Whatever happened JJ, aren't you man of your word ?
Didn't you say that you would never post in OL again?
Just reminding you because you asked me to remind you after you lost	 the bet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## NO (Jan 29, 2017)

Amol said:


> JJ still shit posting in OL.
> Whatever happened JJ, aren't you man of your word ?
> Didn't you say that you would never post in OL again?
> Just reminding you because you asked me to remind you after you lost     the bet


This was some of the worst Big Mom dialogue in the manga. Granted, she hasn't spoken very often but this was just awful. It was worth posting about, whether you agree or disagree.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Soca (Jan 30, 2017)

another 1


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 6, 2017)

I think the One Piece backlash has died down some. People are starting to accept Part II as it is... Inferior to Part I but still fine.


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 6, 2017)

There are still a fair amount of bitching but the bitching has definitely died down compared to in the latter half of Dressrosa when OP got roasted like every other week here.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Part II OP is still decent and very much readable. I think people were expecting Dressrosa to be much better because of the fanboyism in the past and the hype in the first half.


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2017)

When the only great arc so far is a fucking transition arc then it's not decent and Dressrosa was shit because it was literally fucking feces, my dude. Rebecca, Countdowns, shitty revos pretending to be marines, ace cosplayers, fucking shitty fights all around, etc. It was fucking shit.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 6, 2017)

There are mixed opinions on Dressrosa. There are actually some that think it's great.


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 7, 2017)

There are actually several that think it was one of the best arcs.


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> When the only great arc so far is a fucking transition arc then it's not decent and Dressrosa was shit because it was literally fucking feces, my dude. Rebecca, Countdowns, shitty revos pretending to be marines, ace cosplayers, fucking shitty fights all around, etc. It was fucking shit.


So, now you think part 2 is awful? You have been pretty flip-floppy.


----------



## Esdese (Feb 7, 2017)

One piece has no tension I'm never worried about the main cast cause I know they are going to make it regardless of how crazy the task is. I think the only time OP actually had any tension is the sabaody archipelago arc, but then again we had rayleigh there so... That aside my other big complaint is Luffy as a character is the absolute worst. His character is so poor, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Feb 7, 2017)

Luffy actually used to be very good during Part I. He sort of fell off after Part II, IDK what Oda's doing with him now.


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> So, now you think part 2 is awful? You have been pretty flip-floppy.



I don't remember me saying part 2 was awful only that having 1 arc being great out of all the ones we've seen isn't a good thing, especially when compared to the start of their journey on the grandline and even before that.



Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> Luffy actually used to be very good during Part I. He sort of fell off after Part II, IDK what Oda's doing with him now.



He's a husk.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2017)

Esdese said:


> One piece has no tension I'm never worried about the main cast cause I know they are going to make it regardless of how crazy the task is. I think the only time OP actually had any tension is the sabaody archipelago arc, but then again we had rayleigh there so... That aside my other big complaint is Luffy as a character is the absolute worst. His character is so poor, I don't even know where to begin.


Even with Rayleigh there the SHs got pretty fucked up. IMHO that was one of the greatest arcs in the series, afterwards when we find out they're all peachy and that Kuma wasn't even that much of an antagonist to them it lessened the impact, but nonetheless at the time it was quite good in the suspense/tension dept.  Marineford as well to an extent.

Nowadays though, it's true that the tension is bare minimum, some people wish to defend it because the SHs are so powerful, but that's a load of shit really. Even for the main cast if things are too easy then what's the point?  There has to be a balance.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 7, 2017)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> There are mixed opinions on Dressrosa. There are actually some that think it's great.



Dressrosa had incredible high but it also had incredible lows.It's literally 50-50 as an arc.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2017)

If you cut out Rebecca, the tontatta's and some other shit and just had Doffy, Doffy family backstory, God Usopp, Sabo and some of the Colosseum shit like Luffy vs Chinjao it'd be pretty solid of an arc.


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 7, 2017)

I have said it before but i say it again. If Oda just focused more on the important stuff and less on the not so important stuff, cut out the completely pointless stuff, showed the fights more on-panel and did not choose to make the seats underwhelming Dressrosa would had been a amazing arc.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Feb 10, 2017)

Where is Zoro and what is happening in Wano.


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 10, 2017)

We see in around 15 chapters.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2017)

Dressrosa just needed to be split into 2 arcs.

One about the coliseum and one for Dressrosa itself.

Problem solved.


----------



## Udell (Feb 10, 2017)

I honestly think One Piece is still in a good place right now. Part I was just fresh after reading for a while people obviously want more excitement and I get that. However it seems to me that Oda is doing a slow build up, we need to see what Wano arc has to offer before we decide part II is awful.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 12, 2017)

Found a post on AP that explains Dressrosa:


----------



## Foster (Feb 13, 2017)

Shorten Dressrossa by about 12-15 chapters by getting rid of or giving much less focus to the aspects hardly anyone cared about, make the Seats more intimidating and flesh out Fujitora's character a bit more - I think it would have been a legitimately great story arc. 

As for the current arc, if the pacing was tighter and the villains more threatening I'd be enjoying it a lot more. But then, I've never felt One Piece had overly good pacing.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 17, 2017)

One Piece has fell to the manga timeskip curse.

every new chapter I see more and more angry discussions not just Narutoforums but even Gfaqs, Millennium, Arlong Park.

Especially after this chapter. I remember before this start of the arc, everyone was joking that sanji's gonna pull a " I wadda Live!" and what the fuck he actually did it     not only that people are pissed of on how weak and silly big moms crew is. Even I am a little upset on how oda handled Bobbins. 

Lets not even start on the breaks.

But what do you guys think.? Zou and the beginning of punk hazard are the only things i  really enjoyed honestly 

(Law vs Smoker is still the best TS Fight )


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Well  been saying since years that post ts lost it
But people believe the goda will deliver and well


They will keep believing so nothing you can do .


Fanbois will remain fanbois


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2017)

It's been official since Fishman island, fam.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, things are not as good anymore, but there are still some entertaining moments here and there.

I had a feeling it would be bad ever since I saw their post-ts designs back in FI.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2017)

We need a time skip for the time skip.


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> We need a time skip for the time skip.


And other time skip for that

Timeskipction?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 17, 2017)

It's been clear to me for a long time. 

Seems like the meat riders are finally waking up to the truth. Oda is wet garbage now, even Mashima is better.


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 17, 2017)

If the wedding climax turns out to be very disappointing i probably have to agree that Oda has lost it.


----------



## mayday123 (Feb 17, 2017)

what is this 2012?

timeskip one piece being worse than preskip is old news buddy, everyone knows about that
it's time to stop trying to prove a point that's been already proven

for how many more years will I have to read the same thread over and over again?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 17, 2017)

posting in a goobhunter thread


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Feb 17, 2017)

Zou is the only really good arc thus far.  Every arc sans PH had real potential.  Just poor execution and decisions doomed them.  I consider Dressrosa one of the three worst arcs in the whole series.  And it's frustrating because I consider Zou to have been fantastic, and I thought it might be a second wind for Oda going into the Yonko saga, yet WCI hasn't gotten even close to living up to the hype.  It's nowhere near as bad as DR, but holy shit has it been mediocre. 

I want to believe, but I have little confidence right now.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2017)

Don't blame the timeskip, OP has sucked for years now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2017)

right now *yes*


but I still have hope for the likes of Kaido (kinda), Shanks, BB, Akainu, Kizaru, Kidd, Law etc.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mayday123 (Feb 17, 2017)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> And it's frustrating because I consider Zou to have been fantastic, and I thought it might be a second wind for Oda going into the Yonko saga, yet WCI hasn't gotten even close to living up to the hype.  It's nowhere near as bad as DR, but holy shit has it been mediocre.


It boggles my mind how people can say that WCI hasnn't lived up to the hype, when 90% of the hype for this arc is focused on the wedding that is yet to happen 

We haven't even seen Katakuri, Smoothie didn't do shit, Bege didn't do shit, Vinsmokes didn't do shit, barely anyone did anything and BM is basically just dicking around/sleeping while low tier members of her crew try to take care of the mess. There is way too much negativity here. The meat of the arc hasn't even started yet and people act as if the arc has already ended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 17, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> It boggles my mind how people can say that WCI hasnn't lived up to the hype, when 90% of the hype for this arc is focused on the wedding that is yet to happen
> 
> We haven't even seen Katakuri, Smoothie didn't do shit, Bege didn't do shit, Vinsmokes didn't do shit, barely anyone did anything and BM is basically just dicking around/sleeping while low tier members of her crew try to take care of the mess. There is way too much negativity here. The meat of the arc hasn't even started yet and people act as if the arc has already ended.



That is quite true actually.We also have some plot points being build up with the 3 eyed tribe and Lola's wedding.

Also I remember guys saying this arc was good not too long ago.Sanji's decisions which are actually justified for him to take were actually what ruined the arc for them which particularly doesn't make sense.

Sanji was tied up like a bitch.End of story.He is no superman to just blast everything and get out of the place like nothing.


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2017)

This didn't need it's own thread. Throwing in bitchin thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Feb 17, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> It boggles my mind how people can say that WCI hasnn't lived up to the hype, when 90% of the hype for this arc is focused on the wedding that is yet to happen
> 
> We haven't even seen Katakuri, Smoothie didn't do shit, Bege didn't do shit, Vinsmokes didn't do shit, barely anyone did anything and BM is basically just dicking around/sleeping while low tier members of her crew try to take care of the mess. There is way too much negativity here. The meat of the arc hasn't even started yet and people act as if the arc has already ended.



Maybe for most of you guys, but for me, the hype has been over BM and her crew.  Everything else is secondary.  And with that, I'll say that BM's crew has not been impressive.  Hell, the very fact they were able to steal Brook from BM's clutches is fucking ridiculous.  It's honestly a real clown show.  They aren't this monumental, immobile force that strikes fear into the hearts of their enemies.  

The wedding could be well done and interesting, but it doesn't take away from the disappointment I have with her crew.  I'm at the point where I just want to get on with the wedding and move on.


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> right now *yes*
> 
> 
> but I still have hope for the likes of Kaido (kinda), Shanks, BB, Akainu, Kizaru, *Kidd*, Law etc.



You serious ?


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 18, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> It boggles my mind how people can say that WCI hasnn't lived up to the hype, when 90% of the hype for this arc is focused on the wedding that is yet to happen
> 
> We haven't even seen Katakuri, Smoothie didn't do shit, Bege didn't do shit, Vinsmokes didn't do shit, barely anyone did anything and BM is basically just dicking around/sleeping while low tier members of her crew try to take care of the mess. There is way too much negativity here. The meat of the arc hasn't even started yet and people act as if the arc has already ended.



Yeah if this arc will go down as one of the true greats in OP all depends on the wedding pretty much. If the wedding is disappointing it will be probably be a 8/10 arc at best but if it's not it could very still become a 10/10 one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2017)

giantbiceps said:


> You serious ?


he is Magneto-lite

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Superstars (Feb 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Don't blame the timeskip, OP has sucked for years now.


Yep. you understand this. How can people forget the filler arcs of amazon lily, Bore hancock? DUVAL ARC anybody, lololol, or foxy? Thriller bark was run around the town garbage with backstories on lame characters like hogback who we care nothing bout now. Nothing happened until the end and even those events were bad, The tag team against Odz was dragged out boredom, it's like oda just forces the fact that the entire SH crew has to be relevant somehow. The skirmish against moriah was badly written, how can a shichibukai not even control a thousand shadows? A power that belongs to one of the top fighters in the world? Why in God's green earth would moriah box up a rubber man and punch him instead of turning that box into spears to pierce luffy? Incompetent. The only thing that was good was the Ryumma vs Zoro introduction. When oda made it look like zoro lost.

What about the marineford war? How does oda do the impossible and off-panel battles in a war? And the cannon fodders had huge spreads just running at each other most of the time. And if we did see some fighting they wouldn't be anything but interrupted skirmishes with no choreography or tension. The only highlight of the war was Red Dog vs Whitebeard skirmish and that ain't saying much.

The travesty that is Fishman island, wow....hoody jones was a failure, the threat of fishman was a failure, it didn't live up to the hype and demonstrate why they were so feared and being born stronger than humans. Especially underwater iirc. SH's came right in and opened the can of tuna for free. I don't need to talk about Dressrosa other than the fact that it was doflamingos arc and oda did an excellent job of making him and his minions fail. Zou was bad, we come to island and hear a backstory just to introduce jack and kaido's whereabouts and reasons for going to wano country. Oda off-panels battles, sob story forces in effect, business as usual.

Blackbeard and Dragon were off-paneled.....more spit in the audience eyes.

Need I say more about Momma's arc? Seducing woods drag, fake drama and tension around sanji, mom and minions incompetence, the dragging to get to the ceremony. Off paneling brooke, a disrespect to his fans, One Piece has been bad and insulting for years. Oda is on the path of Kubo and Kishi, like them he is getting worse.

Excuse the rant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## mayday123 (Feb 19, 2017)

Feels so fresh to see someone bash pre-skip One Piece.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shinmen X (Feb 24, 2017)

My Only complaints I will have is Robin in the timeskip and Big Moms design. ugh I would rather look at Gecko Moria


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2017)

I think this series might actually be slower-paced then Bleach.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 10, 2017)

For real


----------



## zoro (Mar 10, 2017)

We have a complaint thread for that 

And there's no break this week


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh shit, there is a chapter. 

Delete this mod...my fault


----------



## Soca (Mar 10, 2017)

lol damn JIn


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 15, 2017)

I know


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't care about OP as i used to because of this shitty fairy tale- food themed arc. I just want this BM shit to finish to that we can move on to the real shit in Reverie/Wano. Luckily this should be happening real soon.

Though it's not as bad as Dressrosa thanks to Brook, Capone and Dogtooth.


----------



## giantbiceps (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't care about OP as i used to because of this shitty fairy tale- food themed arc. I just want this BM shit to finish to that we can move on to the real shit in Reverie/Wano. Luckily this should be happening real soon.

Though it's not as bad as Dressrosa thanks to Brook, Capone and *Katakuri*.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2017)

Reading this manga on a weekly basis is suicide due to the pacing.

But once you let the chapters pile up and read it in one go the sideplots become much more tolerable if not outright enjoyable. I stopped reading One Piece for a pretty long time (from mid-Dressrosa until the end of the Zou arc) and reading all of that in one go was great. 

Fishman Island has become one of my favourite arcs rereading it even though most of the community along with myself criticized it back in the day. 

I think most people here that are reminiscing about the "old-OP" days only started reading it around Marineford when the manga really grew in terms of popularity.

Pacing has always been a problem in One Piece, it's not a recent problem. I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather read FI or PH on a weekly basis than wait one week to get those Little Garden/Drum Kingdom chapters.


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

People complain about the manga???


----------



## T-Bag (May 12, 2017)

I can't take this bitch seriously. idgaf how strong she maybe be, she is a stupid character

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## zoro (May 12, 2017)

I'm certainly disappointed so far, but Oda might still do the other three dirty too

Don't really care about Shanks but I want Teach and Kaido to have top tier arcs


----------



## Luke (May 12, 2017)

Yeah, Big Mom standing around in an outraged state of shock got old really fast. 

Hopefully she makes up for it soon and actually shows why she's one of the Yonkou.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2017)

Kaido's gonna be left a crying mess on the floor 


--flaming--


----------



## Kuma (May 12, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kaido's gonna be left a crying mess on the floor
> --snip--



I can't wait I'm gonna die laughing when Kaido can't understand why he can't stop these shitty kids playing pirate games.


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 12, 2017)

Kaido already soloed four supernovas. he's already on the up feat wise.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 13, 2017)

hokageyonkou said:


> Kaido already soloed four supernovas. he's already on the up feat wise.


3 iirc. And it was Apoo who soloed them


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (May 13, 2017)

Black Mirror said:


> 3 iirc. And it was Apoo who soloed them



Tbf I'd imagine Hawkins probably looked at his tarot card and saw the probability of him getting his ass whooped was 100% and then dipped.


----------



## mr sean66 (May 13, 2017)

Do you guys think those gas rockets would be able to kill her if her haki and defense truly is shut off???

And also arrant zues and Prometheus both independent? What's stopping them from protecting big mom?!?

Also her hat could catch Capone by surprise before he can launch the rockets.


Though one on one without any plan and knowledge it isn't hard at all to believe she is top tier.

She has the haki so strong that Capone described her as an iron balloon. Hinted as if she was virtually invounrable.

Also she can steal your soul with one move of her hand and bypass anyone's durability.

You fuck up one swing/ grab is all it takes and you die, even if your a top tier too.

She also has pseudo ace and enel support. And a swordsman hat.

And i think in a real fight all 3 of them would be spread out and attacking independently without big mom needing to control them.

Maybe she can even get all the homies in the island to help her if she was facing the top tier on her own island.


But overall I don't think the portrayal is all that bad.

Remember luffy almost being killed by that poisen fish?!? Before he was saved.

Even when Zoro becomes the worlds greatest swordsman if you knock away his haki and defense and he takes a poisen needle from the fish, or a cloud of gas/gas rocket from ceasar/Capone he is done for.


----------



## White Wolf (May 13, 2017)

mr sean66 said:


> And also arrant zues and Prometheus both independent? What's stopping them from protecting big mom?!?



They already vanished from the panels, they're connected to her soul so you can assume when she's in the state she's in currently her soul can't support the homies. Otherwise Oda dipping on the details.


----------



## giantbiceps (May 13, 2017)

Yeah, she's a fat dumb bitch. Shitda needs to get rid of her asap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Freechoice (May 13, 2017)

Fuck Big Mom

One of the worst sex villains in a loooooooong time

And she's a fucking Yonko

Shit just ain't right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (May 13, 2017)

So far, she is a horrible character.

And what brought most ruin to her, ironically, is not even inaction, but her calling Pudding freak. I thought BM loved freaks and hated beauty on the outside thing as she said to her son after he was fascinated by how cool the Vinsmokes were.

I think Oda outdid himself with character failures with her being Yonko and all. He needs to fix this. Not Bobbin style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2017)

Well, let's be objective and check her feats:

-Her crew sucks
-Her 1st mates are useless
-Her ability only works on fodders
-She's weak minded and retarded
In other words, she's Don Krieg tier...

C'mon Oda, just kill her already so we can move on.


----------



## giantbiceps (May 13, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Well, let's be objective and check her feats:
> 
> -Her crew sucks
> -Her 1st mates are useless
> ...



Also kill Carrot while he's at it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nekochako (May 13, 2017)

Yeah fat bitch is about to be defeated by Capone and gangsta gastino. Luffy dosen't even need to fight her.  Lets move on to Kaido who will give Luffy a Lucci extreme diff fight.


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 13, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Well, let's be objective and check her feats:
> 
> -Her crew sucks
> -Her 1st mates are useless
> ...



-1st mate - singular.

and no, Katakuri is not useless.


----------



## Bielec (May 13, 2017)

I don't expect Kaido to be better.
Oda uses cis too much, especially if one side is significantly stronger than other, Like SH's vs Big Mom pirates (especially Smoothie doing nothing since introduction). Maybe it will get better once Luffy will be close to a yonkou level.


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2017)

hokageyonkou said:


> -1st mate - singular.



The 1st mates, like the 1st ones. 

How does it feel to be corrected by a french? 



hokageyonkou said:


> and no, Katakuri is not useless.



You're right. He successfully one shot Sanji and prevented BM from seeing the broken picture. Kappa


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 13, 2017)

Mariko said:


> The 1st mates, like the 1st ones.
> 
> *How does it feel to be corrected by a french?*
> 
> ...



Felt like I ate a croissant.


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2017)

You scream for Kaido like he is going to do better. As if Oda ain't writing one piece. Fear for Kaido's rep as well. Big Mom...was presented as a woman of caution by sending Cracker against Luffy. Even sent Brulee to the scene. Yet Oda's bad writing has Cracker immobilized by Homies whom BASE Luffy and monster chopper wrecked. When he tried to stop Nami from wetting his cracker's. Later homies got completely wrecked by an army of losers like Bobbins and Smoothies yet Cracker could create an infinite amount of armies and still couldn't win. Brulee bungles the capture of low tier chopper and Carrot, lololololol. This is great writing of an Emperor's wisdom, one of the four greatest pirates of the world.

Big Meme then gets injured by Brooke, she claims he is a "natural enemy" yet LETS Brooke live?! She should of blasted him to smithereens. At least she would have founded the PG's that way. Or lock him up. Ok, she then claimed she wanted Brooke in the collection. She claimed he is so valuable but then gets duped by a dummy skeleton with an Afro made out of seaweed from the kitchen lol. She then thought she killed him and casually tosses him aside, first she wants him and sees him as valuable then she doesn't.

Now the party...How are you going to let Jinbei escape just for even asking to quit your crew? Now he bites you later? She then couldn't even take his soul. It only works on fodder. She then doesn't know what to be mad about the cake or the pic. Even though it was already established that the pic was the most important. Cause Meme's rage about the cake was still controlled but when she sees the pic she loses control and even her own people are affected. it's bad writing everywhere by Oda and he has demonstrated that this Emperor adventure is not dangerous.

Kaido....Oda ain't ready...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2017)

I never took Big Mom seriously. Something about her, idk but I knew she wasn't gonna be shit. 
Kaido will most likely suffer the same fate. Big mom and Kaido don't seem the smart/intelligent type based on their personalities, just pure brute strength. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## TheOmega (May 13, 2017)

Told ya'll this was just a wano prep kit lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

Superstars said:


> --long ass post--





T-Bag said:


> --slightly shorter post--



At this point I think it's best that both of you and whoever else, just lower your expectations in order to try and enjoy the shit or else y'all gonna be miserable forever. Superstars you especially should take that advice or just outright take a break or something cuz you don't like anything from what I noticed.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zeta42 (May 14, 2017)

When's the next arc starting, anyway? Whole Cake is supposed to be not very long, but it's already longer than Marineford, and all these breaks postpone its end further and further. Midsummer at best?


----------



## NO (May 14, 2017)

This arc in one panel:


----------



## Freechoice (May 14, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> This arc in one panel:



Omg


----------



## Nekochako (May 14, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> When's the next arc starting, anyway? Whole Cake is supposed to be not very long, but it's already longer than Marineford, and all these breaks postpone its end further and further. Midsummer at best?



Depends on. If Oda starts doing some major one-on-one fights the arc could last until fall but if he dosen't this arc could only have 5 chapters at most left meaning it would end next month.


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> When's the next arc starting, anyway? Whole Cake is supposed to be not very long, but it's already longer than Marineford, and all these breaks postpone its end further and further. Midsummer at best?



If things go as plan, which it won't, I'd say we got like 15-20 chapters left at best. 


jayjay³² said:


> This arc in one panel:



delicious?
fattening?
subliminal?


----------



## HawkEye13 (May 14, 2017)

TheOmega said:


> Told ya'll this was just a wano prep kit lol


This was obvious since Zou. Wano is the meat if the yonkcow Saga. Even though I had to endure this fairy shit for 1 year. late 2017, 2018 and early 2019 will be all about motherfucking Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (May 14, 2017)

You have to be a fool to not notice that the interest of Op took a hit throughout the arc. From activity here to views on Yt. Oda should have saved all the hype after this arc ended.


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2017)

There we go. Nice and neat.


----------



## TheOmega (May 14, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> This was obvious since Zou. Wano is the meat if the yonkcow Saga. Even though I had to endure this fairy shit for 1 year. late 2017, 2018 and early 2019 will be all about motherfucking Kaido.



Yea, I remember you saying the same. 

WCI was basically a buffer between Doflamingo and Kaido that would allow Luffy to increase his G4 timelimit so that he doesn't splat versus the WSC


----------



## mr sean66 (May 14, 2017)

What character can even take a direct hit from a gas launcher with no haki on??

Even with haki I bet most of the poisen will serve its purpose.


----------



## TheOmega (May 15, 2017)

mr sean66 said:


> What character can even take a direct hit from a gas launcher with no haki on??
> 
> Even with haki I bet most of the poisen will serve its purpose.



Baeju ^-^


----------



## Soca (May 16, 2017)

Esdese we all know you don't like one piece, don't come in here starting shit with people. Hawkeye behave.


----------



## Esdese (May 17, 2017)

I LOVE OP up until a certain point in the story where it took a nose dive in quality. Because I like it so much I'm passionate about my criticism towards it. I don't appreciate you safe-spacing, and censoring posts @Marcelle.B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2017)

Esdese said:


> I LOVE OP up until a certain point in the story where it took a nose dive in quality. Because I like it so much I'm passionate about my criticism towards it. I don't appreciate you safe-spacing, and censoring posts @Marcelle.B


I don't appreciate you flaming people as it's against the rules. So behave and be civil.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @T-Bag
> 
> We get it, you don't like anything.
> 
> ...



You're asking me to stop posting because you don't like what I have to say....?
...okay. That's new.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

T-Bag said:


> You're asking me to stop posting because you don't like what I have to say....?
> ...okay. That's new.



I'm asking you to post something other than your distaste for everything. 

What you and other posters do is about as constructive as me posting a kpop gif in literally every other post. It contributes nothing and for a dying section the last thing people want to see is the place being over run with negativity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mayday123 (Jun 12, 2017)

T-Bag will be going on a six month vacation sometime next year anyway. That will teach him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> T-Bag will be going on a six month vacation sometime next year anyway. That will teach him
> 
> when mads V4 could tank point blank TBBs from 100% kurama


Yep I still have that in both your user notes lol


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 14, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> T-Bag will be going on a six month vacation sometime next year anyway. That will teach him



I don't even remember posting that. 

Marcelle can't wait for that day to come though. It gives him a legal action/reason to shut me out lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2017)

T-Bag said:


> I don't even remember posting that.
> 
> Marcelle can't wait for that day to come though. It gives him a legal action/reason to shut me out lol



I don't want too



But you made a bet so you'll have to stick with it


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jun 15, 2017)

This arc is garbage, BM is garbage, OP is boring as fuck at the moment 

I just reading it for the sake of reading it. Don't care about getting spoiled or reading it late during this trash arc.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 15, 2017)

First of all she gets exiled for causing immense casualties in her homeland. Okeh let's pretend she did it unintentionally since she was a child.

She bullies the other, the weaker children like literally "a fucking bitch".
Killing animals.

Then she becomes depressed from literally "nothing" and starts to eat nonstop. She tries to fast but can't make it for 12 fucking days (in a world of people fighting each other for that amount of time). She snaps and destroys the lifes of tons of innocent people (giants). They all start to hate her for destroying all their shit and killing their legendary warrior (which i absolutely can understand, shes no child, shes a "Big Meme").

After that she eats all of her "last friends" and the "only person that still cares for her", just proving again that Big Meme is a selfish, mean bitch.

Next she started her pirate career by destroying the villages of innocent people "AGAIN" just to satisfy her selfish search for fucking sweets.
She wanted to build a home for all races and everyone being big as her not even thinking a second of the chance that the other might don't want to be big, fat and dumb.

Now the most disgraceful part of her life started. She gives birth to about 85 children from various whoremongers. She jumps on every big member that can satisfy her till he ejaculates inside her gigantic womb.

Later Roger manages to trick her and becomes the PK while shes still nothing. The only daughter that could've helped her to become PK and defeat the other Yonkou betrays Big Meme and fucks all her plans of closing an alliance with the giants over.

Big Meme thought CC would help her with gigantification but we all know he fucked her over with that aswell.

During the TS she tries to collect fucking sweets again instead of trying to take over Whitebeards old territories. Luffy eats her sweets and doesn't give a shit about her.

Everyone tries to betray her. Now Bege, Strawhats and the Vinsmoke alliance are about to wipe the floor with Big Meme. How can she keep living like that? I would seriously recommend her to find a hobby just like Kaidos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## John Wick (Jun 15, 2017)

No because she's a slag that can't close her legs, she's basically a single mother with kids from multiple fathers living off handouts from people she don't know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Big Meme is a disgrace to the Yonko brand just like Moria is a disgrace to the Shichibukai.

Big Meme never accomplished anything in life. Like what TheWiggian mentioned, all she ever managed to do was to satisfy her craving for sweets. I wouldn't call having 85 babies as ugly as fck as Lola, Brulee or Compote, healthy accomplishments. Hell no 

Moriah is a similar failure too, I actually question Oda why did he not made Moriah go and kill himself after the humiliation he received from Kaido. You see, Moriah is a stupid, highly assuming idiot. He thinks that he is the rival of a superpower named Kaido. When they met in person, he got demolished and his whole crew turned to dust. What did he do next????? This fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) went all emo, crying in the corner for god knows how many years, became fat and lazy instead of training to get his revenge. His df ability is wasted and its better off if it was given to Burgess or Rayleigh. Imagine Rayleigh having the shadow fruit. He'd be the REAL Dark King™.



John Wick said:


> No because she's a slag that can't close her legs, she's basically a single mother with kids from multiple fathers living off handouts from people she don't know.



shit. this hits me in the feels. i personally know someone who's a mother of 2 from different fathers. she's a real head turner and got creampied at the early age of 15.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Big Meme is a disgrace to the Yonko brand just like Moria is a disgrace to the Shichibukai.
> 
> Big Meme never accomplished anything in life. Like what TheWiggian mentioned, all she ever managed to do was to satisfy her craving for sweets. I wouldn't call having 85 babies as ugly as fck as Lola, Brulee or Compote, healthy accomplishments. Hell no
> 
> ...


at least shanks looks like he's partied hard he's like the only yonkou how can take pride in the number of sexual partners. 





> shit. this hits me in the feels. i personally know someone who's a mother of 2 from different fathers. she's a real head turner and got creampied at the early age of 15.



Lul I mean like they're everywhere there was a girl like that at my secondary school she got 3 kids and when we had a high school reunion tried hitting on every one that looked like they were doing well lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> at least shanks looks like he's partied hard he's like the only yonkou how can take pride in the number of sexual partners.
> 
> Lul I mean like they're everywhere there was a girl like that at my secondary school she got 3 kids and when we had a high school reunion tried hitting on every one that looked like they were doing well lmao.



Shanks racked up Ws during his lifetime. Big Meme is Smoker level when racking up Ls. Holy shit, how dumb can she get? 

The sad part is, I actually courted her and was serious about it lol. But then i heard, that she was meeting other men while we were still dating turned me off. She even got pregnant with her 2nd child with another guy while we were still dating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Shanks racked up Ws during his lifetime. Big Meme is Smoker level when racking up Ls. Holy shit, how dumb can she get?
> 
> The sad part is, I actually courted her and was serious about it lol. But then i heard, that she was meeting other men while we were still dating turned me off. She even got pregnant with her 2nd child with another guy while we were still dating


I mean like hit it and quit it which is probably what the first dude that banged big meme wishes he did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I mean like hit it and quit it which is probably what the first dude that banged big meme wishes he did.



but Big Meme is ugly af and a huge fat ass. how can someone even think of hitting her??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> but Big Meme is ugly af and a huge fat ass. how can someone even think of hitting her??????


fat chicks are grateful like c'mon you never not hit the bullseye on a night out and taken one home?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> fat chicks are grateful like c'mon you never not hit the bullseye on a night out and taken one home?



no, but i always seem to hit on women who's older than me during college. like 5 to 7 years gap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

@Jake CENA
@Pocalypse
@TheWiggian
@Superstars
@Vermilion Kn
@Mariko
and you too @John Wick

I've talked to a few of you already about the nonsense you guys have been posting already and it looks like the message only lasted for so long. The behavior from you lot in the telegrams and the OL is beyond unacceptable at this point. All everyone ever asked of you all was to try and contribute positively to discussions, that's it. The request was simple but clearly not simple enough for you to follow so it's time to start handing out bans from the section. If any of you keep up this behavior you will be kicked out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Jake CENA
> @Pocalypse
> @TheWiggian
> @Superstars
> ...


Awww come on I mean like I know we're going off on a tangent but it's directly related to how I dislike how big mom is portrayed as some kind of breeding mare women aren't just here to shit out children you know and it's offensive that oda has portrayed her in such a way. 

down right misogynistic if you ask me. 


you agree right? unless you think misogyny is cool?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Jake CENA
> @Pocalypse
> @TheWiggian
> @Superstars
> ...



I contributed to this thread and now you want to ban me? Wtf? 

This is a manga complaint thread and i posted a legit criticism of Moriah and Big Meme. What is your problem? 

Prove anything I said in my original post wrong. Moriah is a loser. Its fact. Big Meme is a fat ass who only cares about sweets and gets distracted every time and fails to accomplish her true goal of being a PK. All because of SWEETS!!!


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Awww come on I mean like I know we're going off on a tangent but it's directly related to how I dislike how big mom is portrayed as some kind of breeding mare women aren't just here to shit out children you know and it's offensive that oda has portrayed her in such a way.
> 
> down right misogynistic if you ask me.
> 
> ...



This has been going on for too long.

Do you know why we have this thread in the first place? It's because during Dressrosa this type of behavior was rampant so SH4L made this thread that way all the repetitive complaints wouldn't get in the way of actual serious discussion. That behavior has started up again during this arc. It's repetitive. We get it, you lot don't like some things about that arc, that does not mean you have to come in the section weekly to preach about it. It contributes nothing.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Give me examples of my bad behaviour Marc.

I made 2 threads, one about Baeju and one about positives/negatives about Capone's Big Father. Or are you just targetting me because I have biceps avatar?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I contributed to this thread and now you want to ban me? Wtf?
> 
> This is a manga complaint thread and i posted a legit criticism of Moriah and Big Meme. What is your problem?



You know well enough I'm not talking about your behavior in this thread. Read my response above.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> This has been going on for too long.
> 
> Do you know why we have this thread in the first place? It's because during Dressrosa this type of behavior was rampant so SH4L made this thread that way all the repetitive complaints wouldn't get in the way of actual serious discussion. That behavior has started up again during this arc. It's repetitive. We get it, you lot don't like some things about that arc, that does not mean you have to come in the section weekly to preach about it. It contributes nothing.


yeah but it lets me connect with other peoples that share my views, you can dig it right? like I don't have people irl right now that think oda is running out of ideas and written himself into a corner and I come here to find other like minded members that share my appreciation for Zoro and see what a joke big meme is, I thought this would be a safe space for us to congregate and support one another and hopefully find love?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Look, how can people start discussing something serious when you are closing and merging threads? Why not give them a chance? Its not like we always fuck around here. I post serious shit time to time. If the thread is pretty catchy, then a lot of members will discuss about it like it or not.



Marcelle.B said:


> You know well enough I'm not talking about your behavior in this thread. Read my response above.



Where in the telegrams did i do some shitposting?????


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> yeah but it lets me connect with other peoples that share my views, you can dig it right?



ok well connect in here. This is a thread where literally all your opinions are the same. Do all the bitching you want to your hearts content without going into other threads and disrupting the flow with negativity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> ok well connect in here. This is a thread where literally all your opinions are the same. Do all the bitching you want to your hearts content without going into other threads and disrupting the flow with negativity.


I didn't think I was being negative there show me where I been negative man I love even you, I'll show you a good time if you're ever in the UK and fancy a bum?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Give me examples of my bad behaviour Marc.
> 
> I made 2 threads, one about Baeju and one about positives/negatives about Capone's Big Father. Or are you just targetting me because I have biceps avatar?



I'm waiting.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm waiting.



It's a pre warning to you and Mariko because you're sponsoring your friends behavior.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Look, how can people start discussing something serious when you are closing and merging threads? Why not give them a chance? Its not like we always fuck around here. I post serious shit time to time. If the thread is pretty catchy, then a lot of members will discuss about it like it or not.



I've given you chances. I've warned you like twice to contribute other anything other than Big Meme this and so and so characters are shit. C'mon.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

If it's just a case of where people don't like the story or anything then again, make your posts in here or do like what @Canute87 did and just leave the place. He's said he doesn't like this arc which is why he stopped posting in the section. Be like Canute, he's the model member


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I've given you chances. I've warned you like twice to contribute other anything other than Big Meme this and so and so characters are shit. C'mon.



I'm contributing with everything I've got. Its not like I've posted 100% Big Meme related message. You must've seen my praises for the Germa 66 and Capone D. Bege. You are focusing way too much on Big Meme. Are you a fan of hers? Sorry if I'm hurting your feelings indirectly. All of this wasn't intentional.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's a pre warning to you and Mariko because you're sponsoring your friends behavior.



wut, Marc you're going senile. 

Is there a post where I went to recruit people in joining my "crusade"? You have to have evidence of this behaviour, can't just accuse me of things.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I'm contributing with everything I've got. Its not like I've posted 100% Big Meme related message. You must've seen my praises for the Germa 66 and Capone D. Bege. You are focusing way too much on Big Meme. Are you a fan of hers? Sorry if I'm hurting your feelings indirectly. All of this wasn't intentional.


I've said numerous times that the joking around is fine. That's what the OL is. The problem is that there's no fine line between joking and serious discussion.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Jake CENA
> @Pocalypse
> @TheWiggian
> @Superstars
> ...


What behavior exactly am I doing that is going to get me kicked out?
I say negatives with reasons and I give positives with reasons. I don't flame either.
Now Marcelle. B, I think you are just giving in to the public, as an authority you shouldn't do that.

But let me know what you need from me and lets see what we can do.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's a pre warning to you and Mariko because you're sponsoring your friends behavior.


pocalypse can't afford me I don't know if you know but I'm a baller son. 


just ask Ying or hammy or someone, I legit am filthy rich. 

I've posted up my bank balance in other sections multiple times and it's six figures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I've said numerous times that the joking around is fine. That's what the OL is. The problem is that there's no fine line between joking and serious discussion.



Like what I've said, you can't always connect with other people if you are way too serious about this. Have you seen the EDIT threads and how many likes and replies these kind of threads get? It can even reach a hundred pages and its not even a serious thread.

People can discuss serious shit even on a non-serious thread. Just give it a chance. As long as there are no people who are outright insulting one another om a personal level then its all good.

Its not our fault if the character that's in question doesn't live up to its expectations.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

@Marcelle.B 

c'mon dawg join in the camaraderie with us and become one my nakama on the SS havingagoodtimemaybeabitofmanonmanaction 

I cud use a man to man the crows nest.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Apart from Gilgamesh, I don't see any other members in the OL having a problem with us "non worthy OL models" 

Is this because I posted that picture of the Yonkou/Admirals edit? lol I received 14 positive ratings for that post and one dislike from Gilgamesh, see? No one is mad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Jake CENA
> @Pocalypse
> @TheWiggian
> @Superstars
> ...



C'mon @Marcelle.B, stop this nazi shit already 

This is going really too far. 

We're free to share our opinion even if you don't like dem from the moment we're respecting the section/forum rules -which is the case. Showing Biceps some solidarity isn't forbidden.

Besides, remember that you're not ruling this place. You're just doing the moderation job, which is a nice one if you do it right, which is not the case right here. You're confusing moderation and authority/authoritarism. 

Are you conscious that with such a shitty behavior the section will finish empty?

C'mon, wake up bro. It's not too late. 

Last thing: we all have relations with some staff members here. Don't forget it, and stop playing the big boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Apart from Gilgamesh, I don't see any other members in the OL having a problem with us "non worthy OL models"



*You *don't.




> Is this because I posted that picture of the Yonkou/Admirals edit? lol I received 14 positive ratings for that post and one dislike from Gilgamesh, see? No one is mad.



Edits have never been an issue. Never will be. It's a trend in the OL and it won't stop. If people had issues with that shit I would've been banned for shitting on Zoro way back then.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

@Marcelle.B 

c'mon let your hair down this is a manga not a discussion about the aegis missile defence system we all come here to unwind and have a laugh this place shouldn't be so serious no?

also I'm free later tonight my gf is going round her mums.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

@Marcelle.B 

are you being paid to do this moderation job????????


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> *You *don't.



So you have to show us who does apart from Gilgamesh (who is btw on my ignore list, for future reference). Is there a mob of other posters who don't like us?



> Edits have never been an issue. Never will be. It's a trend in the OL and it won't stop. If people had issues with that shit I would've been banned for shitting on Zoro way back then.



So what's the issue? Because we don't like some stuff from the current arc and we diss Big Meme, a fictional character, that's the problem? Or having fun between a group of friends isn't allowed now?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Mariko said:


> C'mon @Marcelle.B, stop this nazi shit already
> 
> This is going really too far.
> 
> We're free to share our opinion even if you don't like dem from the moment we're respecting the section/forum rules -which is the case. Showing Biceps some solidarity isn't forbidden.



Yes you are free to share your opinion.

It's just the opinions are beginning to look repetitive.

Like how everything me and the rest of #teambitchin posted in Dressrosa. 



> Besides, remember that you're not ruling this place. You're just doing the moderation job, which is a nice one if you do it right, which is not the case right here. You're confusing moderation and authority/authoritarism.



I am moderating.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yes you are free to share your opinion.
> 
> It's just the opinions are beginning to look repetitive.
> 
> ...



hold up these people are expressing their opinion which is the whole point about discussion you present your opinion, I mean every section has their dude flogging a dead horse like zero in the cafe. 

but like when you have all of these people saying the same thing you don't think there's a small possibility they could be onto something that could warrant further discussion and analysis?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> So what's the issue? Because we don't like some stuff from the current arc and we diss Big Meme, a fictional character, that's the problem? Or having fun between a group of friends isn't allowed now?



The problem is there's barely actual discussions going on. Some cats have complained and some left because of it. Granted it's not like there's no negativity allowed but when it's always repetitive ( for example, Vermillions post is almost nothing but wall level tier nonsense) then it becomes an issue. Which is why I've tried to direct those types of complaints in here because most of what the regular complainers post about it almost the same thing every time.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> The problem is there's barely actual discussions going on. Some cats have complained and some left because of it. Granted it's not like there's no negativity allowed but when it's always repetitive ( for example, Vermillions post is almost nothing but wall level tier nonsense) then it becomes an issue. Which is why I've tried to direct those types of complaints in here because most of what the regular complainers post about it almost the same thing every time.


like so what you're basically saying is that our complaints about the manga are completely justified and that we're right since the same topics are being brought up constantly so you should be congratulating pocalypse for being correct?

unless you disagree with how most of us feel and think that oda is doing an award winning job? and people aren't only following because of how long they've invested following and want to see the end?


also send any complainers my way after a few beers we'll all be singing from the same hymn sheet even you fam just embrace the love.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

So look at @Superstars  here. Everyone knows who you are at this point and what you're about. You've said numerous times how the arc isn't well or whatever but you have to tell us again this week that you have problems?



Superstars said:


> Well it's not just the fighting but this entire arc has been garbage. The lame adventure with the boring island exploration, the petty dialogue, the fake sense of despair and danger with no intensity, The cliched sob story themes for every character, the boring dragging. Look, it took us an entire chapter just to get inside Capone's castle!
> 
> As for the fighting, the Emperor's power and threat level _IS_ part of the story. All the hype of the new world and it's four great pirates. Big Mac's character has devalued that. It has been badly written, and it does hurt Oda's story. Especially when fighting in one piece _is_ always the struggle and answer for overcoming the SH's problems at the end of the day.
> 
> ...



There is no need to keep posting things like this

WE GET IT.

We understand.

There's no need for these posts anymore in the OL or telegrams. Nobody is judging you for it my man. But this is adding nothing to chapter discussions, all it's telling people is what everyone already knows.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> So look at @Superstars  here. Everyone knows who you are at this point and what you're about. You've said numerous times how the arc isn't well or whatever but you have to tell us again this week that you have problems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but you need to justify why you think shit it garbage no?


I can't just come in and say oh this is shit


if I give a conscience and rational post about what I didn't like that just happened what's wrong with that if it further builds upon my earlier complaints? 

if you don't want ppl complaining why have a complaint thread?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

As I told Tbag.

Posting things like that is comparative to me posting kpop gifs all the time.

Everyone and their mother knows I love the fuck out of asian girls but I'm not preaching it every other thread.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> yeah but you need to justify why you think shit it garbage no?
> 
> 
> I can't just come in and say oh this is shit
> ...



I'm not talking about people posting in the complaint thread


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> As I told Tbag.
> 
> Posting things like that is comparative to me posting kpop gifs all the time.
> 
> Everyone and their mother knows I love the fuck out of asian girls but I'm not preaching it every other thread.


why I tell people I'm a baller at every chance I get, nothing wrong with it nor is it against the rules and you're meant to enforce the rules not your pet peeves?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm not talking about people posting in the complaint thread


then why are we talking about stuff that happens in other threads in the complaints thread I thought u were mad about people complaining in the complaints thread in a comedic manner?
Like honeslty manga is a pasttime a hobby people shit do for fun not everyone is going to treat it like it's a nuclear bomb and discuss it professionally and in a monotonous fashion. 

I have an E persona which is because IRL in my last job I had to run highly sensitve programmes relating to military hardware. 

I shitpost like a retard because I can't tell the dude I work with to stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or call melvin at work melvin the moron cos it's not professional.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Yes you are free to share your opinion.
> 
> It's just the opinions are beginning to look repetitive.
> 
> ...



Ok. Let's say we're the teambitchin 2.0

You could be a part of it btw... 

Just let your bitchin spirit go all out. Ignore the mod inside you. Be a bitch!


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> The problem is there's barely actual discussions going on. Some cats have complained and some left because of it. Granted it's not like there's no negativity allowed but when it's always repetitive ( for example, Vermillions post is almost nothing but wall level tier nonsense) then it becomes an issue. Which is why I've tried to direct those types of complaints in here because most of what the regular complainers post about it almost the same thing every time.



Excuse ME, Marc. 



Top 3 threads in terms of replies. 2 threads not related to the precious Big Meme, _*where I'm not talking anything about her*_ and it gained discussion, no?. One thread related to her which is constructive criticism and that was the only thread where I posted stuff about her so how am I spreading things around, infecting the OL, being super negative or whatever?

Lol we aren't going to every thread in the OL and talking about Big Meme.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> then why are we talking about stuff that happens in other threads in the complaints thread I thought u were mad about people complaining in the complaints thread in a comedic manner?






Mariko said:


> Ok. Let's say we're the teambitchin 2.0
> 
> Just live with it. You could be a part of it btw...



As long as you're keeping the majority of you bitchin in this thread, I can give a damn really. That's what the thread if for.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> As long as you're keeping the majority of you bitchin in this thread, I can give a damn really. That's what the thread if for.



I edited my post Big Marc 



Mariko said:


> Ok. Let's say we're the teambitchin 2.0
> 
> You could be a part of it btw...
> 
> *Just let your bitchin spirit go all out. Ignore the mod inside you. Be a bitch!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

@Marcelle.B you're posting gif responses to a man so good at gif reponses I'll make you ban me out of humiliation picks your battles dawg stop being so sirius crack open a cold one and lets have some fun.

a bit of man on man action

@Mariko would agree that'll make you less tense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

I have fish fingers in the oven, I will be back later 

Yes I don't fry my fish fingers, come at me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Jake CENA
> @Pocalypse
> @TheWiggian
> @Superstars
> ...



So after being inactive for a while i read a new chapter of One Piece and want to share my thoughts about how dissapointing Big Meme is. I create 2 threads and the one about Big Meme gets merged by "probably" you or another mod into the "manga complaint thread", now you threaten me with a ban for complaining about the manga??? 
The fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I have fish fingers in the oven, I will be back later
> 
> Yes I don't fry my fish fingers, come at me


you eat more fish than a banger u sure you're not from bangladesh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> So look at @Superstars  here. Everyone knows who you are at this point and what you're about. You've said numerous times how the arc isn't well or whatever but you have to tell us again this week that you have problems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf? Superstar's is a sensible post. 

tell us what your REAL problem is @Marcelle.B 

don't you think if a group of people share the same idea like most of the other group of people in the same section, don't you think their opinions are RIGHT not wrong???


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

I mean when you're in a democracy you rule by majority not by minority, that sounds an awful lot like communism you're not a commie are you marc?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

don't tell me he's from NK. he's into kpop ryt?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Back

So what did I miss in the "OL Member complaint thread"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Back
> 
> So what did I miss in the "OL Member complaint thread"?


You were getting a response and a permanent forum ban. 




TheWiggian said:


> So after being inactive for a while i read a new chapter of One Piece and want to share my thoughts about how dissapointing Big Meme is. I create 2 threads and the one about Big Meme gets merged by "probably" you or another mod into the "manga complaint thread", now you threaten me with a ban for complaining about the manga???
> The fuck is wrong with you?



You've been a problem for a while so when you came by joining in the same circle as some of these cats a warning needed to be cemented.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Excuse ME, Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> Top 3 threads in terms of replies. 2 threads not related to the precious Big Meme, _*where I'm not talking anything about her*_ and it gained discussion, no?.



You're very much in the right here.

Call it a mistake on my part. It didn't help that you're all wearing the same avatars n shit too. 

However it's *definitely *not the case for the rest of these folks.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> You were getting a response and a permanent forum ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't act as you were no problem before you became a moderator. Or that noone ever had a problem with your behaviour since you started to post on this forums.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> You were getting a response and a permanent forum ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean what has he actually done tho? like till this point you've not really displayed much of a sense of humour so this comes across as being serious, and like regular mods are like special constables you can't ban you need a Smod to ban someone and having a laugh isn't against the rules is it?

just cos you don't like/get a particular brand of humour don't mean you should demonise the people that espouse it?  


Marcelle.B said:


> You're very much in the right here.
> 
> Call it a mistake on my part. It didn't help that you're all wearing the same avatars n shit too.
> 
> However it's *definitely *not the case for the rest of these folks.



I'll wear whatever you want me to wear.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> Don't act as you were no problem before you became a moderator.



I wasn't going around spouting racist rants and trolling as you were, my man.

For posters such as yourself extra aggression has to be taken.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> You were getting a response and a permanent forum ban.



Woah there..evolved from a section ban to a perm now? What the hell?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok folks, let's stop this comedy already. 

Big Marc (aka @Marcelle.B), bring Biceps back, he and us will be kawaii pussies as we've always been. 

No bait, no response to Gilgamesh. Just good ol' funny bitchin.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I wasn't going around spouting racist rants and trolling as you were, my man.
> 
> *For posters such as yourself extra aggression has to be taken.*



Yeah i didn't know that posting weird asian slut gifs on a forum which can be accessed by little children was required to be a top member.
*
So you act as if you're gods right hand, "extra aggression has to be taken against racist bastards like you"! Oh yeah!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I wasn't going around spouting racist rants and trolling as you were, my man.
> 
> For posters such as yourself extra aggression has to be taken.


that's not how moderating works you apply the same standards to everyone.

you're basically profiling him and using said profile to apply a different standard to him kind of like racial profiling. 

you're innocent till proven guilty not the other way around and if he's following the rules why should he be subject to further scrutiny?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

@Mariko 

You understand biceps isn't banned right? 

@Pocalypse 

No


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

John Wick said:


> that's not how moderating works you apply the same standards to everyone.
> 
> you're basically profiling him and using said profile to apply a different standard to him kind of like racial profiling.
> 
> you're innocent till proven guilty not the other way around and if he's following the rules why should he be subject to further scrutiny?


Is he banned or did he get a warning for contributing to the problem of the OL like everyone else?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Pocalypse
> 
> No



No what? You were serious or you were joking? Hard to tell with your tone at the moment. Cuz you have no reasons to perm me or section ban me for dissing a fictional character.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> No what? You were serious or you were joking? Hard to tell with your tone at the moment. Cuz you have no reasons to perm me or section ban me for dissing a fictional character.



No you're not banned. I told you in the second post you were right about your posts. Same as Marikos. It was a mistake on my part.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Is he banned or did he get a warning for contributing to the problem of the OL like everyone else?


humour me what exactly is the problem here? 

please specify for a poor slumdog millionaire like me what they're doing wrong. 

if U in the right boo I got your back 100% but like if you're issue is with them making satirical humorous posts then you got less legs to stand on than a double amputee


----------



## Mariko (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> @Mariko
> 
> You understand biceps isn't banned right?
> 
> ...



I know he's not. This is not the point. Admit him you were wrong. Just this so we can all have fun like before this stupid shit. 

Look how things have turned while we're all fams. 

All fams deserve love and compassion bro. 

Namaste.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> No you're not banned. I told you in the second post you were right about your posts. Same as Marikos. It was a mistake on my part.



So what was your first response about you threatening me with a perm about?

You agreed I was right about the second thing, what's the first one about then?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> So what was your first response about you threatening me with a perm about?
> 
> You agreed I was right about the second thing, what's the first one about then?



It was a joke.

Now it's just awkward


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> Now it's just awkward



This is why we have emotes to express different emotions marc lol, I'm not a wizard that can tell what you're expressing other than anger in your current state of mood


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

The irony in all this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> So look at @Superstars  here. Everyone knows who you are at this point and what you're about. You've said numerous times how the arc isn't well or whatever but you have to tell us again this week that you have problems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, more like if you got nothing good to post don't post nothing at all?
Don't rain on other people's parade?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> The irony in all this



Yep

What y'all rooks know about bitchin?


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Y'all don't know nothing 



Superstars said:


> So, more like if you got nothing good to post don't post nothing at all?



Less of what I quoted from you basically. A lot less.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Y'all don't know nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Less of what I quoted from you basically. A lot less.


I mean I'm not asking where you are so like that's like getting a trophy for turning up tbh. 

and since I ain't a bitch I know nothin about bitching sadly poor me.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 16, 2017)

So after I have been proven right I think we are done here...

Poc - 2 Marc - 0

see ya next time Marc 

always remember,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> The irony in all this



DEAR LORD!


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> So after I have been proven right I think we are done here...
> 
> Poc - 2 Marc - 0
> 
> ...



Remember to send that to your friends too. 

True friends must always know that you will love them eternally no matter what happens to them


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Remember to send that to your friends too.
> 
> True friends must always know that you will love them eternally no matter what happens to them


he just dropped off a blow up framed copy for me to hang in the den @Pocalypse is a swell guy right?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 16, 2017)

Uh, what exactly am I doing that is ban worthy now ?

I'm not cursing excessively, I'm not flaming anyone, I don't make bait threads nor am I trying to get a rise out of anybody. 
Are we not allowed to criticize the manga now ?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 16, 2017)

I think one of the other problems was that it often triggered a lot of factional warfare as people who are BM fans or perhaps instead possess a more optimistic tone to OP take exception to some of the comments and which then often sparks a lengthy thread derailment.

Though tbh with my chequered history of engaging in a lot of factional warfare myself on here (RE - Admirals related shit) I suppose I'm not exactly the best person to act morally superior or lecture anyone on this point. 



Pocalypse said:


> Apart from Gilgamesh, I don't see any other members in the OL having a problem with us "non worthy OL models"



tbf I do personally know of someone else who stopped posting on the OL because he got sick of the constant OTT negativity & cynicism and instead moved somewhere else. Granted he wasn't a major poster on here and posted only occasionally when chapters were released so his departure probably hasn't been noticed by most but the point is that Marc is correct about cats leaving because of this.

Thing is most people who have a problem with it do what he did and just quietly leave - Gilgamesh was the exception with how ridiculously triggered he got with it to the point of repping people with messages saying he wished they got cancer lol.



Pocalypse said:


> Is this because I posted that picture of the Yonkou/Admirals edit? lol I received 14 positive ratings for that post and one dislike from Gilgamesh, see? No one is mad.



It was a pretty funny edit tbh.

Tbh you're a pretty good poster on here as you make a lot of worthwhile intellectual contributions and when you do joke around it's legitimately funny & witty (see above edit).



Though I've got to take exception to you Cena. I swear about 50% of your posts on NF are one liners ridiculing someone/something or saying something is shit/terrible followed up by a hestonpls emote. And it's not like you can contain it in one post - you repeatedly spam an entire thread with it to the point of becoming insufferably annoying.

Plus it's not just on here you do it - you do it all the time on the FT board as well (yes most people there already think that FT is crap & Mashima is terrible). Which why you were recently accused of being a cancer on there.




P.S. - Btw honestly guys ....... the avatar tributes to biceps? I mean, come on guys he's not dead you know. 

He'll be back soonish I guess (he's not perma section banned is he Marc?). Kind of reminds me of the Brazilian team raising aloft Neymar's shirt during the anthem during the World Cup Semi Final game in 2014 and crying like he had died when he was just injured (they promptly went on to lose 7 - 1 )


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Less of what I quoted from you basically. A lot less.


So don't go into depth about how terrible something is, just post one liners here and there?

No problem.


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 17, 2017)

I have no problem with people pointing out things they dislike as long as they don't do it in a rude way it's when they do it too often to the point where you wonder if they even like OP that it gets annoying.


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2017)

Superstars said:


> So don't go into depth about how terrible something is, just post one liners here and there?
> 
> No problem.



But you don't go into depth, you practically say the same shit every week about this arc being garbage. 

Changing a few words each week doesn't change the fact that your posts aren't repetitive af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2017)

Big meme tho

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2017)

Impact said:


> But you don't go into depth, you practically say the same shit every week about this arc being garbage.
> 
> Changing a few words each week doesn't change the fact that your posts aren't repetitive af.


My posts are in depth analysis of the chapter each week. If My posts are repetitive it's cause Oda is repetitive. You don't like it, correct my posts then! _*Show me that one piece is different from my analysis of it?!*_ *But you can't!* Cause they are the truth. And EVERYONE knows this. This is the only reason why Marcelle. B wants me to stop. He said we get it, please stop kicking a dead horse. Let the fanboys like you blindly try and find some diamond in the rough, lol.

This is just a sad attempt by oda worshipers like you, who can not face the fact that your precious one piece is badly flawed and not the dream you thought it was. So you can't counter the people who criticize in a constructive manner by showing them how great the manga is. Instead you go whine to the mods pretending whoever blasphemes Oda's work is not "intellectual" or "proper." *If that were true you would be able to counter EASILY. You can't beat their criticisms so you deceitfully label them a "troll." *And when enough people who are one piece fanboys start repeating this lie you get enough numbers behind you just so the mods can act on your false labeling.

So here we are, even tho the authority shouldn't act on the the majority's unjust cries, anyone who pretty much has a different view from the majority is stained. It's politics, I'm going to report every nonintellectual fanboy who just posts "GODA" or "THIS IS A MASTERPIECE" Or praises Oda without any TRUTHFUL reasons backing them up to Marcelle or Gyro. Yet want to try and hypocritically blame others for posting one liners criticizing the manga. You can't call those out and not call out the other who have no intention to engage in discussion other than to hype oda. Be fair, every distasteful posts that just nut grabs Oda without reason should be warned and threatened with a ban for not being objective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 17, 2017)

Superstars said:


> -snip-




Why did you tag me?


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2017)

Superstars said:


> My posts are in depth analysis of the chapter each week. If My posts are repetitive it's cause Oda is repetitive. You don't like it, correct my posts then! _*Show me that one piece is different from my analysis of it?!*_ *But you can't!* Cause they are the truth. And EVERYONE knows this. This is the only reason why Marcelle. B wants me to stop. He said we get it, please stop kicking a dead horse. Let the fanboys like you blindly try and find some diamond in the rough, lol.
> 
> This is just a sad attempt by oda worshipers like you, who can not face the fact that your precious one piece is badly flawed and not the dream you thought it was. So you can't counter the people who criticize in a constructive manner by showing them how great the manga is. Instead you go whine to the mods pretending whoever blasphemes Oda's work is not "intellectual" or "proper." *If that were true you would be able to counter EASILY. You can't beat their criticisms so you deceitfully label them a "troll." *And when enough people who are one piece fanboys start repeating this lie you get enough numbers behind you just so the mods can act on your false labeling.
> 
> So here we are, even tho the authority shouldn't act on the the majority's unjust cries, anyone who pretty much has a different view from the majority is stained. It's politics, I'm going to report every nonintellectual fanboy who just posts "GODA" or "THIS IS A MASTERPIECE" Or praises Oda without any TRUTHFUL reasons backing them up to Marcelle or Gyro. Yet want to try and hypocritically blame others for posting one liners criticizing the manga. You can't call those out and not call out the other who have no intention to engage in discussion other than to hype oda. Be fair, every distasteful posts that just nut grabs Oda without reason should be warned and threatened with a band for not being objective.



Dude you don't enjoy the manga anymore there's no problem with that. And I honestly I don't blame you, people have been saying for ages that the manga isn't what it used to be. 

People lose interest, it happens all the time but Negativity isn't going to revive this  forum. I will never tell you how to enjoy this manga because we have our  own opinion and I respect that; however being negative all the damn time isn't going to help either. 

There have been some bad chapters, and i give my honest opinion when they do come out, but man I don't ever recall you saying anything postive to help build activity. If I don't enjoy something I'll drop it like i did FT and bleach.

 Since i was just wastin my time. I had nothing good to say so I just stop posting so I wouldn't bother those who still have a strong interest in discussing it to a certain degree.

 Not gonna lie man, you don't have that vibe your mind is already made up so you have no real interest in hearing and agreeing with other posters here, so it's hard to actually take some of the aforementioned posters here seriously at all. Which lead to all the Warnings you all are getting now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 17, 2017)

Superstars said:


> My posts are in depth analysis of the chapter each week. If My posts are repetitive it's cause Oda is repetitive. You don't like it, correct my posts then! _*Show me that one piece is different from my analysis of it?!*_ *But you can't!* Cause they are the truth. And EVERYONE knows this. This is the only reason why Marcelle. B wants me to stop. He said we get it, please stop kicking a dead horse. Let the fanboys like you blindly try and find some diamond in the rough, lol.
> 
> This is just a sad attempt by oda worshipers like you, who can not face the fact that your precious one piece is badly flawed and not the dream you thought it was. So you can't counter the people who criticize in a constructive manner by showing them how great the manga is. Instead you go whine to the mods pretending whoever blasphemes Oda's work is not "intellectual" or "proper." *If that were true you would be able to counter EASILY. You can't beat their criticisms so you deceitfully label them a "troll." *And when enough people who are one piece fanboys start repeating this lie you get enough numbers behind you just so the mods can act on your false labeling.
> 
> So here we are, even tho the authority shouldn't act on the the majority's unjust cries, anyone who pretty much has a different view from the majority is stained. It's politics, I'm going to report every nonintellectual fanboy who just posts "GODA" or "THIS IS A MASTERPIECE" Or praises Oda without any TRUTHFUL reasons backing them up to Marcelle or Gyro. Yet want to try and hypocritically blame others for posting one liners criticizing the manga. You can't call those out and not call out the other who have no intention to engage in discussion other than to hype oda. Be fair, every distasteful posts that just nut grabs Oda without reason should be warned and threatened with a band for not being objective.



Why did you tag me Superstars?


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Why did you tag me Superstars?





TheWiggian said:


> Why did you tag me?


Accident....Carry on.



Impact said:


> Dude you don't enjoy the manga anymore there's no problem with that. And I honestly I don't blame you, people have been saying for ages that the manga isn't what it used to be.
> 
> People lose interest, it happens all the time but Negativity isn't going to revive this  forum. I will never tell you how to enjoy this manga because we have our  own opinion and I respect that; however being negative all the damn time isn't going to help either.
> 
> ...


I like the manga, I am invested in red Dog, Blackbeard, I praised what capone did. I even praised Law, Smoker in Punk Hazard. Just cause a Cleveland Browns fan calls his team garbage does not mean he is not a fan. Should it mean to quit them? No, it's just the truth...These are true fans, they aren't annoying fanboys.

The roller coasters of good and bad happened in every phase of life. One Piece now is on the latter, and Oda can do better. It's just part of the game, you mess up royally you will get criticized you do good; butt slaps.  You can not stop people from talking, you and whoever's petty complaints are absurd.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't know whether you're just throwing your toys out of the pram Superstars because you're upset that you've been called out on this but you're being absolutely ridiculous if you seriously expect supposed One Piece "fanboy" posts to be treated in the same manner as what's being discussed here. 

I mean you do realise that this is a One Piece board & community right !?  That comes with that an inherent belief that most people are big enough fans of the series to have read 869 chapters of it and then have committed time from their lives to spend typing out posts discussing it online. Bearing that in mind, it's far more tolerable & understandable to have people overly passionate about it than constantly negative & cynical. You may think that's personally unfair to you but tough luck - that's the way it should be and the way it is. 



Brook said:


> I have no problem with people pointing out things they dislike as long as they don't do it in a rude way it's when they do it too often to the point where you wonder if they even like OP that it gets annoying.



Yeah pretty much this. I don't mind legitimate fans of the series critiquing it and complaining about things they don't like but people who just have major hate boners for the series and come on here purely just to troll and bash it need to be chased the fuck out. 

Again returning you Superstars, like Croc (@Impact ) says, even if you're frantically denying it now because you've been called out on it, it's clear to most on here from your posting history you're just tired with the series because nearly every.other.freaking.post of yours involves the same pivot to attacking Oda and the series in general, which begs the question as to why you still continue reading and then waste time posting about it? Unless your goal here is to simply bash OP because you get triggered by people praising it on a OP board and you feel the series & they need to be taken down a peg, which would just make you utterly pathetic & just a colossal loser. 

Also, it's a bit premature to assume that because others don't often dispute what you say as any validation of your points instead of what it actually is: people just bored & tired of your repeated schtick on here and not having the energy to keep engaging with you.

I've got a good friend on here who's usually quite a big OP fan and who I share a lot of views on who absolutely despises this arc and has written posts explaining why he thinks it's crap but instead of constantly coming in every week and saying the same thing ad nauseum, instead has opted to take a break from OP until the arc is over .......... I really wish people could just adopt this approach.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2017)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> I don't know whether you're just throwing your toys out of the pram Superstars because you're upset that you've been called out on this but you're being absolutely ridiculous if you seriously expect supposed One Piece "fanboy" posts to be treated in the same manner as what's being discussed here.
> 
> I mean you do realise that this is a One Piece board & community right !?  That comes with that an inherent belief that most people are big enough fans of the series to have read 869 chapters of it and then have committed time from their lives to spend typing out posts discussing it online. Bearing that in mind, it's far more tolerable & understandable to have people overly passionate about it than constantly negative & cynical. You may think that's personally unfair to you but tough luck - that's the way it should be and the way it is.
> 
> ...


lololol, more false labeling, take your own advice, you don't like people posting negative things, stop reading them. I don't complain about the unprofitable fanboysim, one liner posts that do nothing for discussions either. Cause I EXPECT them like I EXPECT criticism in every section consistently. You're exaggerating too, I don't even post a lot on this forum...So I wouldn't be mad. There is no rule against criticism just like fanbyoism. So you aren't calling me out on nothing. You're just showing you're a whiner over vanity.

I read one piece cause I like it. I can vent my frustrations about it not living up to par, Oda underachieving....And do so like everyone else within the rules. Your complaints are unjustified, _not even rule based,_ just inner emotional murmurings. Has to do with people like you being hurt over criticisms of a comic book, cause you can't take it.  So you want people to stop...Very babyish.

Really tho, playing victim on the net and false advertising is ad nausea. You are beating a dead horse, I already easily complied with Marcelle to "tone it down." That's no problem for me, cause again, I am not online most of the time anyway.


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2017)

Superstars said:


> Accident....Carry on.
> 
> 
> I like the manga, I am invested in red Dog, Blackbeard, I praised what capone did. I even praised Law, Smoker in Punk Hazard. Just cause a Cleveland Browns fan calls his team garbage does not mean he is not a fan. Should it mean to quit them? No, it's just the truth...These are true fans, they aren't annoying fanboys.
> ...



You like the manga? So I guess calling it garbage 24/7 is your way of expressing that , and honestly any positive things you say are usually outweighed by the negative things you have to say so it's kinda hard to take it seriously and appreciate the compliments you give. Then again it's your opinion man.

And I'm not telling you to quit anything, all we're asking from you lot is tone it down for others, and once again that is your opinion and if you think OP rn is garbage is then no one can say you're wrong, although they can disagree with you. But don't act like everything you say is objectively correct for everyone else here, I think oda doing good so far despite a few mishaps that I feel weren't properly explained but overall still enjoyable.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2017)

Marcelle bro we have known each other for a long time

On more than a "forum friend" level

We even play GTA together and shit

Pls be more lenient on them , I don't want the OL to die

You've probably noticed since you post on tmf that a lot of people are migrating to there


----------



## Esdese (Jun 17, 2017)

OP is shit
oda doesn't handle situations properly and keeps going back to same old repetitive formula. Also each chapter that goes by luffy turns more and more into a blithering idiot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 18, 2017)

i miss zoro so much

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 18, 2017)

faisal1989 said:


> i miss zoro so much


I miss zoro too

also your name I thought of this the minute I saw it


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 18, 2017)

lol hilarious scene


----------



## La buse (Jun 29, 2017)

Is this all this arc has to offer to the readers? Big letdown again. Both Vinsmoke and Big Mom crew were disappointing, Sanji backstory is pretty forgettable, the tea party was a letdown...Big Meme..as expected is the weakest Yonko...annnd I was stupid enough to think One Piece would get good again. Welp.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 29, 2017)

But at least we have been Zoro free for a saga

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2017)

Gotta' agree tbh. 

Oda has been having a lot of trouble with creating decent tension and suspense post TS. 
Too much chaos and bullshit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 29, 2017)

Posting in a Buse thread. Still busing I see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vengarl (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Gianfi (Jun 29, 2017)

Did this arc end with chapter 870?
Spoiler
So what about you wait for this arc to end before asking if "that's it"?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Superstars (Jun 29, 2017)

There is hope now that Luffy and Sanji completely exited Bege. 
We may get a big fight where meme goes down.

Also do not forget, the devil himself has yet to make an appearance. 
We still got that to look forward to!


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 29, 2017)

Superstars said:


> There is hope now that Luffy and Sanji completely exited Bege.
> We may get a big fight where meme goes down.
> 
> Also do not forget, the devil himself has yet to make an appearance.
> We still got that to look forward to!



Sanji IS the devil lol.

Anyways yeaa Dem Vinsmokes got this. As planned.

Ichiji will deliver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muah (Jun 30, 2017)

Big  om isnt the weakest and she isnt a let down but plot has to plot.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 30, 2017)

The tea party was actually legitimately hyped by Oda constantly and it was absolutely pathetic in so many ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 30, 2017)

Loved both the set-up portion and the tea party climax so far. Big Mom is the weakest yonko most likely yes but i think we will still see that she is not far off from the others in the next few chapters.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Jun 30, 2017)

Big Mom and Kaidou are the strongest yonkou.
Blackbeard and Shanks are the weakest yonkou.

Big Mom is a physical fighter who simply has a hax devil fruit.
The problem is that people went into this arc expecting her to be a glass canon with a super hax devil fruit, especially when they saw she had a soul devil fruit.
Yes her devil fruit is good for people that fear her and to support her empire with spies and all that and the forest + the two things are good for support, however Big Mom is the powerhouse, not her devil fruit.

Big Mom is the one who is yonkou tier, not her devil fruit. Her physical strength have way outshined prometheus and the other 2 things made by her devil fruit, her physical strength damaged capone in his ultimate defense form, her physical strength defeated the giant village, her physical strength deemed her as a 5 year old as an admiral/fleet admiral leveled character in the future.
She's surpassed those with her physical strength + her devil fruit just adds.

But yeah, her physical strength > her attacking with prometheus, prometheus and zeus (I think it was called zeus, I don't remember) are lethal cuz they can go where she isn't + they can't be damaged by anyone but big mom and brook due to soul powers, however their physical damage pales in comparison to Big Mom's physical strength. Prometheus isn't a yonkou, Big Mom is.

Also Reiju would be dead right now if Luffy and Sanji didn't save her.


----------



## mayday123 (Jun 30, 2017)

People were saying Dressrosa had no tension. From the logical standpoint - maybe, but if we forgot Fujitora and Sabo, it would be pretty standard level of OP tension.

WCI, on the other hand, is where I feel close to nothing, because BM's crew is standing around and BM herself is just throwing lame punches. This is complete opposite of Dressrosa - from the logical standpoint, tension is on ID level, but I just don't feel anything. Like there is no danger, because no one does anything threatening. BM was supposed to explode and make hell, but...


I'm still waiting. I still have hope that Oda is just setting up shit for the big bang.


----------



## Nekochako (Jun 30, 2017)

I feel what Oda is doing is basically holding back BM and her crew because it's not their time yet. Like i have talked about before i think Oda has saved the BM pirates major fights for when BM actually falls, he has avoided having the straw hats in all-out battle with the BM pirates both because they are too weak and it's not time for the BM pirates to go yet.

BM will go down in another arc so it only makes sense for her crew to do so aswell so basically Oda is making them not do much this arc so he can make them seem more impressive and memorable in the arc where they actually falls. The big moments they will get won't be as impactful if they already had big moments in WCI.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 1, 2017)

Keishin said:


> The tea party was actually legitimately hyped by Oda constantly and it was absolutely pathetic in so many ways.


The party itself was great imo.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 1, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> The party itself was great imo.


If it had any great paneling or flow it might have been passable, it was executed in the blandest of ways though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Jul 1, 2017)

TheOmega said:


> Sanji IS the devil lol.
> 
> Anyways yeaa Dem Vinsmokes got this. As planned.
> 
> Ichiji will deliver


No...they said specifically the devil himself shows up.

I believe he is the final boss of this party.

Goda!!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2017)

Zeta42 said:


> The party itself was great imo.


The guest list was shite and the DJ only played shitty nursery rhymes and it was a cash bar, that's an awful party,


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2017)

I was gonna make a thread but posting in here is better.

I'm very annoyed with the amount of convenience happening with the villain weaknesses lately. Pre-skip we only really had 2 villains who's powers were countered and those were Enel's and Boa Hancock's. The times they showed up were really far apart so it didn't feel frequent.

Now it  seems every other arc villains powers gets denied when Luffy shows up. When CC tried to use his poison it didn't work as Luffy built up an immunity to it. That was kind of fair. But then we move on to DD who's strings got countered effortlessly after Luffy turned to G4. What? Why? Those things held veteran yonko commanders in place but Luffy breaks it after one encounter? C'mon. Then we have Big Mum who's signature move is to steal someone's life force but low and behold that person needs to be scared of death for it to work. So that's Luffy off the hook yet again. 

It just seems so lazy lately and unimpressive when you give your main character so much resistance to shit. That's all I got 

#_teambitchin_


----------



## mayday123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Oda is shit when it comes to handling hax. He's no Togashi.

That's why Wano is going to be awesome because there will be no hax involved, just pure savagery of zoan's raw power


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 4, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I was gonna make a thread but posting in here is better.
> 
> I'm very annoyed with the amount of convenience happening with the villain weaknesses lately. Pre-skip we only really had 2 villains who's powers were countered and those were Enel's and Boa Hancock's. The times they showed up were really far apart so it didn't feel frequent.
> 
> ...



BM would be utterly broken if she could take souls on the spot without any restriction.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> BM would be utterly broken if she could take souls on the spot without any restriction.


I understand, but there should be more soul retrieving techniques that our main character has to worry about and try to work around rather than just being naturally immune to her most dangerous technique. For example with mero mero beam he was immune to it because he doesn't lust over women but he could've still being turned to stone had she attacked him with a slave arrow or physically touched him.


----------



## La buse (Jul 6, 2017)

That's what these idiots think 
Super Saiyan Second Grade
read the comments
"It's amazing this series is now 20 years old and we're on arguably the best arc."
HAHAHAHAHA. 

I mean, REALLY? how DUMB can these people get? And they are the same people who said that Dressrosa was the best arc. One Piece fans are the worst 
r/one piece is such a shit hole


----------



## Six (Jul 6, 2017)

>Plebbit


----------



## Superstars (Jul 6, 2017)

Guys this belongs in the manga complaint thread.

Lets respect everyone's bad tastes.

Love is love.


Lock it up B.
/


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 6, 2017)

Same with orojackson 

The reason I like this place is because you're actually allowed to critique the manga and shitpost when Oda is being trash 

Albeit to a lesser extent now that Ban Emperor is rampant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## barreltheif (Jul 6, 2017)

This arc could be good if it ends with a satisfying conclusion that ties everything together and wraps things up with Big Mom and her story. Oda is usually pretty good at tying everything together, so I'm hopeful. If it ends with a sudden rescue or a third party showing up or something, it'll be one of the worst longish arcs.

Dressrosa was a good 60 chapter arc with 40 chapters of utter bullshit inserted in the middle.


----------



## HaxHax (Jul 6, 2017)

posting in a la butthurt thread


----------



## Miss Ella (Jul 6, 2017)

Reading that bullshit has severely lessened my faith in humanity


----------



## Nekochako (Jul 6, 2017)

I put it below EL, MF, Alabasta, Skypiea, W7 and Sabaody. It could top W7 and Sabaody if the ending is better then expected but if not it's the seventh best arc.


----------



## saduj (Jul 6, 2017)

Just imagine being an adult who gets butthurt at people enjoying a children's comic you dislike. I personally coudn't even fathom meeting someone like that in real life.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 6, 2017)

people can have different  opinion


----------



## faisal1989 (Jul 6, 2017)

La buse said:


> That's what these idiots think
> How is he not the most broken character in all of Dragon Ball?
> read the comments
> "It's amazing this series is now 20 years old and we're on arguably the best arc."
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 6, 2017)

people who like One Piece shouldn't be allowed in One Piece forums.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2017)

It's actually sadder that a grown man will make a thread to bash people's opinions in things. 

La Butthurt strikes again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 7, 2017)

*How dare OP fans on an OP board like One Piece!!!!!!!!! The sheer nerve of them!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zern227 (Jul 8, 2017)

The more and more I see of people being annoyed by the Seducing Woods makes me highly doubt people actually like Skypiea. "The Seducing Woods is too much padding" I can't see these people making it through a Upperyard, If your complaining about a 2 chapter focus on the seducing woods the at least 10+ chapter spent soley on walking around Upperyard.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 8, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> The more and more I see of people being annoyed by the Seducing Woods makes me highly doubt people actually like Skypiea. "The Seducing Woods is too much padding" I can't see these people making it through a Upperyard, If your complaining about a 2 chapter focus on the seducing woods the at least 10+ chapter spent soley on walking around Upperyard.



OP is much better when you read it in a bulk and Oda was always striving for such a story.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 11, 2017)

Some people in here will defend Oda no matter what he does. 

- Don't worry guys. Kaido will be impressive.
- Don't worry guys, Shanks will make up for Kaido being lame. 
- I bet Dragon will make up for all Red hair pirates fights being off panel. 
- Elbaf is gonna make up for everything guys, Oda is not going to disappoint again.
- Raftel is going to be awesome guys, Elbaf was just a set up. 
- Oda is going to give us a kick ass colored poster before ending the manga guys, it will make up for the void century being a nakama fest, honest !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2017)

I think it's high time to pack it in Vermillion. I dunno why it's necessary to tell us these things anymore. Just write a letter to Oda and take a break.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally this fairy shitstained is ending, though there will be a couple more weeks due to oda's ability to drag unimportant shit.
I have always thought a new Eustass Kid alliance will tear BM pirates after Wano to set up SH Vs Kid pirates and now I am 70% sure she will be off paneled by another group. Cause 99% will not give 2 shit about BM after Kaido and Wano. It will be the same feeling going from Marineford to Fishmen island.

Anyway Reverie and Wano here we come. Back to the real top tiers. I can finally start looking foward to OP again. The real OP begins now.
Thankfully there is GOT season 7 to ease the dragged out ending inbound .
Soon back to Zoro and Kaido


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 13, 2017)

one piece sucks

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 14, 2017)

Nathan Copeland said:


> one piece sucks



Agree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Virus (Jul 20, 2017)

Holy fuck One Piece is bad.

This arc has been shit tbh. Nothing significant has happened, I don't even remember most of it. I think it was something about Sanji marrying, and his family being weak pussies.

And Big Mom's family  big let down (except Dogtooth and Cracker).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 20, 2017)

Virus said:


> Holy fuck One Piece is bad.
> 
> This arc has been shit tbh. Nothing significant has happened, I don't even remember most of it. I think it was something about Sanji marrying, and his family being weak pussies.
> 
> And Big Mom's family  big let down (except Dogtooth and Cracker).


One Piece is entering a Naruto Timeskip level bad.

Can we just get a fucking arc where all the FUCKING STRAWHATS are fighting together, FUCK ALLIES, FUCK KINEMON AND HIS DIPSHIT SON 

This arc is so fucking trash and it had massive potential man

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Virus (Jul 20, 2017)

I just hated it when Luffy started to gain allies left and right. I miss the pre time-skip OP where everyone had to fight against an opponent. Now we get some characters i dont give a shit about fight the main fights. 

This arc is a joke. Here we have a crew of yonkou who are less competent than Buggy's crew lmao.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiny (Jul 20, 2017)

Nathan Copeland said:


> One Piece is entering a Naruto Timeskip level bad.
> 
> Can we just get a fucking arc where all the FUCKING STRAWHATS are fighting together, FUCK ALLIES, FUCK KINEMON AND HIS DIPSHIT SON
> 
> This arc is so fucking trash and it had massive potential man



naruto was bad but it was at least funny to read and trash talk, we had a lot of fights....one piece is just sad now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 20, 2017)

Virus said:


> I just hated it when Luffy started to gain allies left and right. I miss the pre time-skip OP where everyone had to fight against an opponent. Now we get some characters i dont give a shit about fight the main fights.
> 
> This arc is a joke. Here we have a crew of yonkou who are less competent than Buggy's crew lmao.


Fucking Kuro is a more developed Villain than Big Mom

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 22, 2017)

You know what else i really hate..

One Piece Fanboys who no matter will always have Oda's cock shoved down their throats

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2017)

breathe mane


----------



## GaldinoMR3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Some people in here will defend Oda no matter what he does.
> 
> - Don't worry guys. Kaido will be impressive.
> - Don't worry guys, Shanks will make up for Kaido being lame.
> ...



Or maybe these people actually just like it, of course. I didn't like Ceasar much as an antagonist, though I like him as the annoying chore boy. But I thought both Doflamingo and Big Mom are great antagonists and they fell intimidating enough. And I like the arc perfectly fine for what is.

I don't know why people expected Big Mom to go down in an arc that doesn't even have the entirety of the straw-hats, much less the Minks. Wasn't really supposed to have a lot of big fights.

Granted, maybe the competence of the crew is skeptical. 


Brook said:


> I put it below EL, MF, Alabasta, Skypiea, W7 and Sabaody. It could top W7 and Sabaody if the ending is better then expected but if not it's the seventh best arc.


Despite Enies Lobby great moments, it was a real slugfest to get through. At least Dressrosa had a huge cast of great supporting characters to justify it's length and Skypeia had a marvelous setting that had me satisfied throughout, and pretty much all the straw-hats got adequate focus too!

 The rest of those arcs were the bomb though. Totland's up there.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 24, 2017)

GaldinoMR3 said:


> *At least Dressrosa had a huge cast of great supporting characters to justify it's length*.



this is bullshit

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GaldinoMR3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nathan Copeland said:


> this is bullshit


Must suck alot being wrong.

Although I'm excluding the Riku royal family from that. All of them were massive disappointments. 

I could do without plenty of the Donquixote Pirates too.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank God for GOT and mutherfucking Euron.
This is what a pirate should be like.
The last time i've been this hype for OP was Kaido's introduction back in 2015


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hopefully this childish food themed fairy tale bullshit arc ends by the time GOT S7 finishes cause i could give 2 shits about Big Meme while Euron is here.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 27, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> Thank God for GOT and mutherfucking Euron.
> This is what a pirate should be like.
> The last time i've been this hype for OP was Kaido's introduction back in 2015
> 
> Hopefully this childish food themed fairy tale bullshit arc ends by the time GOT S7 finishes cause i could give 2 shits about Big Meme while Euron is here.



So edgy, makes me wonder why you even picked up OP to begin with

This arc has problems but its themes and setting are not among them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Dressrosa would be a lot better if it had the exact same characters but divided in two arcs.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Also a cool idea I read on AP.

Rebecca should have had Mansherry's fruit.

Would fit with Rebecca's non-violence theme, make her more useful and get rid of the dwarf princess which tbh was a pretty sloppy character.


----------



## GaldinoMR3 (Jul 27, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> Hopefully this childish food themed fairy tale bullshit arc ends by the time GOT S7 finishes cause i could give 2 shits about Big Meme while Euron is here.


You have no idea what series you've signed up for and have apparently been reading for the past 80 volumes. 

Half the pirates in the series aren't like Euron or Zoro, if you're here for a series with a game of thrones like-tone, I'm not sure why you'd ever pick the silly adventure series with the rubber pirate to begin. Or even have read it beyond the first ten chapters. We met a ridiculous pirate with a giant-ass clown nose in chapter 8.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually liked the theme behind the BM pirates and Whole Cake Island's design. The overall execution of this arc however has been rather poor.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> I actually liked the theme behind the BM pirates and Whole Cake Island's design. The overall execution of this arc however has been rather poor.


Yea. To me it's not a good thing when an emperor just feels like another person to beat rather than a legitimate world power.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 27, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> I actually liked the theme behind the BM pirates and Whole Cake Island's design. The overall execution of this arc however has been rather poor.



Yes, the theme was good and I also like Big Mom dreams "utopia" no racism.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 27, 2017)

GaldinoMR3 said:


> You have no idea what series you've signed up for and have apparently been reading for the past 80 volumes.
> 
> Half the pirates in the series aren't like Euron or Zoro, if you're here for a series with a game of thrones like-tone, I'm not sure why you'd ever pick the silly adventure series with the rubber pirate to begin. Or even have read it beyond the first ten chapters. We met a ridiculous pirate with a giant-ass clown nose in chapter 8.


How did you interpret that i want this series to be like GOT? I just saying while the epicness of GOT is here, i could give 2 shit about this arc.
We also meet Zoro, then Mihawk, then Crocodile, then BB, then CP9, then Dragon, then Admirals, then WB and now Kaido. The non-goofballs were always here which is why most people stayed. The goofiness was always here but this arc takes it to the next level.
Lmao, just about everyone wants to move on Wano/Kaido already and the fact is this arc is mediocre.

Now you mention it, this series would be 10x better if it was like GOT.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 27, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> Now you mention it, this series would be 10x better if it was like GOT.


A third of our weekly chapters becoming redundant sex scenes starring minor characters? Sounds great, we need more Buggy and Alvida scenes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2017)

I dunno why we're comparing one piece to game of thrones in the first place. They may both be fantasy but one is clearly geared towards a teen/ family audience than a purely adult one. If OP were R-Rated it wouldn't have garnered the popularity it has now. 



HawkEye13 said:


> Now you mention it, this series would be 10x better if it was like GOT.



Man, One Piece just had a day named after it in Japan without changing a damn thing over the past 20 years. When's the last time you heard of shit like that happening?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 27, 2017)

GaldinoMR3 said:


> You have no idea what series you've signed up for and have apparently been reading for the past 80 volumes.
> 
> Half the pirates in the series aren't like Euron or Zoro, if you're here for a series with a game of thrones like-tone, I'm not sure why you'd ever pick the silly adventure series with the rubber pirate to begin. Or even have read it beyond the first ten chapters. We met a ridiculous pirate with a giant-ass clown nose in chapter 8.



He's saying he wants to see pirates like Euron who fight freely like they're batshit insane.

You'll get that with the Kaido pirates if their Viking theme is anything to go by. Jack in his base form already fights like a dog in heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GaldinoMR3 (Jul 27, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> How did you interpret that i want this series to be like GOT? I just saying while the epicness of GOT is here, i could give 2 shit about this arc.
> We also meet Zoro, then Mihawk, then Crocodile, then BB, then CP9, then Dragon, then Admirals, then WB and now Kaido. The non-goofballs were always here which is why most people stayed. The goofiness was always here but this arc takes it to the next level.
> Lmao, just about everyone wants to move on Wano/Kaido already and the fact is this arc is mediocre.
> 
> Now you mention it, this series would be 10x better if it was like GOT.





Pocalypse said:


> He's saying he wants to see pirates like Euron who fight freely like they're batshit insane.
> 
> You'll get that with the Kaido pirates if their Viking theme is anything to go by. Jack in his base form already fights like a dog in heat.


That makes sense.

But even when we met Zoro, we met Alvida. Zoro, we met Buggy, Kuro we met Usopp, Krieg we met Pearl, Revere Mountain Vivi/Mr. 9, Carue and Eylashes, so on so forth for most the series and most of it's characters (even Zoro is silly, though the amount of silliness has fell off). It's always been a series for the fantastic and silliness, even if we sometimes have the more grim characters. I mean, the main character is "Luffy".


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2017)

Sanji saving his family is still bothering me. Dude went out of his way to save the cats who did this



and will continue to do that and more horrible shit. It's fucking stupid and his character is fucking stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiny (Aug 6, 2017)

Sanji is a garbage of character after the time-skip


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 6, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Sanji is a garbage of character after the time-skip


everyone except zoro became garbage after time-skip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 7, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Sanji saving his family is still bothering me. Dude went out of his way to save the cats who did this
> 
> 
> 
> and will continue to do that and more horrible shit. It's fucking stupid and his character is fucking stupid.



What the fuck Marcella ? Reread chapter 870


----------



## Soca (Aug 7, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> What the fuck Marcella ? Reread chapter 870


I know his whole ideology n whatever. I'm not a fan of it or Zeff for teaching it.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 7, 2017)

Old Sanji would have gone SSJ and killed some motherfuckers. 

I bet Oda just glosses over the whole thing.


----------



## Udell (Aug 9, 2017)

Yooooo I came in here to see what's up and I am just dying with laughter son. I need to read this thread more often, good lord my sides. Not even the ocean can compare to the amount of salt in these last few pages. Bruh, I'm weak


----------



## Superstars (Aug 9, 2017)

Udell said:


> Yooooo I came in here to see what's up and I am just dying with laughter son. I need to read this thread more often, good lord my sides. Not even the ocean can compare to the amount of salt in these last few pages. Bruh, I'm weak


Best thread bro best thread!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2017)

Future posters will look at this thread and see how funny salty edgy nerds are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 17, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Future posters will look at this thread and see how funny salty edgy nerds are.


or how trash one piece has become

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Udell (Aug 17, 2017)

Nathan Copeland said:


> or how trash one piece has become



I am genuinely curious as to why you think this though. Is it because the fights have become bad? If so they I totally agree but Oda has been intentionally holding back what the Straw Hats are truly capable of until they go all out against the yonkou. The Straw Hats at WCI probably won't even get fights at Wano. 

One Piece more or less is doing the same thing it has always done maybe you're just bored with the series after all this time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 17, 2017)

the cover story is way more interesting than the chapter itself

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 17, 2017)

Please end this arc already. He has cranked up the PIS to a level 1000 and it is just ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Udell (Aug 17, 2017)

I think this belongs in the manga complaint thread


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 19, 2017)

The Golden Days of the Big 3 is over, and only One Piece is running. 

Oda probably feels more relaxed now. and doesn't have to put in a rffort of trying to compete with Kishi and Kubo. 

I honestly believe so


----------



## Atlas (Aug 19, 2017)

They used to be competition?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 19, 2017)

One piece is to Japan what Marvel movies are to the industry as a whole. Even if it sucks the movies will make a dick load of money because people have to see what happens next.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Probably true


----------



## GaldinoMR3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hasn't One Piece always been leagues ahead of Naruto and Bleach since the Marineford popularity explosion? That was much before any of them ended. Naruto was in Pain arc.

Idk, ANN's not working.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 21, 2017)

Atlas said:


> They used to be competition?



Oda felt Kishimoto as his rival, however I don't know if he even knows who Kubo is.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 21, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oda felt Kishimoto as his rival, however I don't know if he even knows who Kubo is.


Well he should. Cause Oda has yet to write a better arc than Soul Society.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 22, 2017)

Superstars said:


> Well he should. Cause Oda has yet to write a better arc than Soul Society.



Soul Society was a extremely good arc but EL, MF, Alabasta, and maybe Skypiea/Water Seven>Soul Society


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 22, 2017)

Literally all of OP shits on Soul Society,what the fuck Superstars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 22, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Literally all of OP shits on Soul Society,what the fuck Superstars



I take it you really don't like Bleach.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

Soul Society arc was a masterpiece. Too bad, Kubo's head got messed up with all the success and fame.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Title 
Until that happens, there will be toxic among the community and Oda is to blame. I never been so uninterested and bored of OP
Even dressrosa didn't have that much toxic. 
Even OJ is toxic right now because of WCI and they are known to blindly worship anything.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 24, 2017)

No

they'll be here for a year more than dressrosa.


----------



## Udell (Aug 24, 2017)

Yall need to go back an watch soul society again man. Everything was down right epic. Only Enies Lobby is on par with Soul society cause we actually got some decent 1 v 1 especially that Luffy vs Lucci fight woooo. 

Soul society = Enies lobby
Soul society > every other arc in One Piece lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Udell said:


> Yall need to go back an watch soul society again man. Everything was down right epic. Only Enies Lobby is on par with Soul society cause we actually got some decent 1 v 1 especially that Luffy vs Lucci fight woooo.
> 
> Soul society = Enies lobby
> Soul society > every other arc in One Piece lmao


Shabondy and Marienford are way better than EL and SC. Sales back up this statement big time.


----------



## Udell (Aug 24, 2017)

HawkEye13 said:


> Shabondy and Marienford are way better than EL and SC. Sales back up this statement big time.



Marineford was a great story development however there was nothing but clashes. It had epic moments and Oda has Kubo beat in good story telling as well as world building, so of course the sales will support it. I was more or less talking about fights.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 24, 2017)

I mean seriously why can't Oda just off-panel bring that fucking cake to this ugly, fat whore?

You can't tell me that any normal person celebrates this demented fairy tail "WEDDING CAAAAAAKEEE!!!" since chapter 872.

What's the point behind that shit, does he advertises marriages???


----------



## Samehadaman (Aug 24, 2017)

Sometimes there's just no understanding what Oda is going for. I remember in Dressrosa when the arc was dragging badly, those pointless running around chapters, I mean it was mind blowing. As ridiculous as it sounds, sometimes I almost thought Oda was deliberately trolling. The timing of it. Sometimes even the characters seemed to be in on the joke.

If it was an issue of intentionaly dragging it out for profit or because there weren't enough meaty subplots it's one thing, but editors and such were also talking about how it wasn't planned to last that long and Oda himself was lamenting he underestimated the time needed, and how sometimes he couldn't explore this or that because the plot had to move on. Then he drew entire chapters where nothing happened. There were dozens of poorly developed subplots and fights that had to be abandoned or shortened for time issues, and every now and then we got pure raw filler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nekochako (Aug 25, 2017)

Samehadaman said:


> Sometimes there's just no understanding what Oda is going for. I remember in Dressrosa when the arc was dragging badly, those pointless running around chapters, I mean it was mind blowing. As ridiculous as it sounds, sometimes I almost thought Oda was deliberately trolling. The timing of it. Sometimes even the characters seemed to be in on the joke.
> 
> If it was an issue of intentionaly dragging it out for profit or because there weren't enough meaty subplots it's one thing, but editors and such were also talking about how it wasn't planned to last that long and Oda himself was lamenting he underestimated the time needed, and how sometimes he couldn't explore this or that because the plot had to move on. Then he drew entire chapters where nothing happened. There were dozens of poorly developed subplots and fights that had to be abandoned or shortened for time issues, and every now and then we got pure raw filler.



Like i said in the Oda notebooks thread, i think he is doing it volume by volume. While Dressrosa ended at chapter 800 which i strongly doubt was just a coincidence it also did end at volume 80 so maybe he intended for Dressrosa to end at volume 80 so he dragged stuff in the arc so the arc could end at that volume and he is doing the same thing here. He is extending WCI arc a bit so 87 can be all Whole Cake and then he will move on the reverie in 88 and start Wano in 89.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm really kinda disappointed that Big Mom's monstrous physical strength is actually seemingly more dangerous in combat than her own devil fruit.

And that shit is hax in of itself, yet somehow, her pure strength seems to be better than it.

I dunno, maybe Oda's trying to change things up but when we've already got power monsters such as Kaido and Shanks, it would've been really nice to see somebody who's a monster due to their devil fruit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2017)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> I'm really kinda disappointed that Big Mom's monstrous physical strength is actually seemingly more dangerous in combat than her own devil fruit.
> 
> And that shit is hax in of itself, yet somehow, her pure strength seems to be better than it.
> 
> I dunno, maybe Oda's trying to change things up but when we've already got power monsters such as Kaido and Shanks, it would've been really nice to see somebody who's a monster due to their devil fruit.


I heavily agree with this. I'm still waiting on soul fruit fuckery and Oda refuses to do anything


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> I heavily agree with this. I'm still waiting on soul fruit fuckery and Oda refuses to do anything



probably saving it for when she comes back into the story after wano.


----------



## orbman77 (Sep 6, 2017)

I think Jinbe joining will ruin the entire story moving forward...


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 6, 2017)

orbman77 said:


> I think Jinbe joining will ruin the entire story moving forward...


How? as if Jinbei is Top commander in terms of power level.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 6, 2017)

Don Elson said:


> How? as if Jinbei is Top commander in terms of power level.


Cause Sanji is no longer part of the "Monster trio."


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 7, 2017)

Superstars said:


> Cause Sanji is no longer part of the "Monster trio."


I know that and usopp take his place


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 10, 2017)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> I'm really kinda disappointed that Big Mom's monstrous physical strength is actually seemingly more dangerous in combat than her own devil fruit.
> 
> And that shit is hax in of itself, yet somehow, her pure strength seems to be better than it.
> 
> I dunno, maybe Oda's trying to change things up but when we've already got power monsters such as Kaido and Shanks, it would've been really nice to see somebody who's a monster due to their devil fruit.



It's the norm that Oda has set for all of his strongest characters.They are beasts in every possible category,be it strength,speed,Haki devil fruit usage.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2017)

dafuq is the point of katakuris trident? Seriously? You could make a collage out of the many times Katakuri has pulled that shit out and just wields it as an accessory. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 13, 2017)

the same as pica's sword

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2017)

Not gonna lie, ever since chapter 876 it has been a heavy task getting into the story. Even prior to that it's been very weird to read because it feels like a lot of filler that Oda's gushing out with nobody to plug him. I don't care about Big Mum, I don't care about her damn crew because the aura of their crew has turned from dangerous to downright stupid.  I don't care about Pudding or the cake, I don't care about the Vinsmokes, I don't care about anything happening now. Shit is dull. 



mayday123 said:


> the same as pica's sword



bah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 14, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Not gonna lie, ever since chapter 876 it has been a heavy task getting into the story. Even prior to that it's been very weird to read because it feels like a lot of filler that Oda's gushing out with nobody to plug him. I don't care about Big Mum, I don't care about her damn crew because the aura of their crew has turned from dangerous to downright stupid. I don't care about Pudding or the cake, I don't care about the Vinsmokes, I don't care about anything happening now. Shit is dull.


Man, never thought this is how you feel about everything happening right now. it's really suck if I were in your place. still I feel many member here still enjoying the Arc at the very least but hold on man, this arc almost at the end though.


----------



## Visa (Sep 23, 2017)

How Oda says that he doesn't have time to focus on fights and develop them, but can spend panels and pages galore on pointless citizen reactions and fodder running, like the chapter where King Riku just tells everybody to haul ass. Like did we need a chapter for this shit? Or how about the chapter where Luffy and Law riding Lucy got tricked by the Funk brothers and ended up in some part of the Pica's body and was attacked by a string clone of Doflamingo. Was that shit even necessary? And don't get me started on all the time wasted on a shit character like Rebecca, I could give a dissertation on why she's such a god-awful character.

That pissed me off so much in Dressorsa, so many opportunities to focus on more interesting sub-plots and develop the other battles of the Colosseum fighters, wasted on something so completely trivial. That's what worries me about going forward with One Piece into Wano.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Sep 23, 2017)

Visa said:


> How Oda says that he doesn't have time to focus on fights and develop them, but can spend panels and pages galore on pointless citizen reactions and fodder running, like the chapter where King Riku just tells everybody to haul ass. Like did we need a chapter for this shit? Or how about the chapter where Luffy and Law riding Lucy got tricked by the Funk brothers and ended up in some part of the Pica's body and was attacked by a string clone of Doflamingo. Was that shit even necessary? And don't get me started on all the time wasted on a shit character like Rebecca, I could give a dissertation on why she's such a god-awful character.
> 
> That pissed me off so much in Dressorsa, so many opportunities to focus on more interesting sub-plots and develop the other battles of the Colosseum fighters, wasted on something so completely trivial. That's what worries me about going forward with One Piece into Wano.


True. If people looked back they would see this has happened tons of times.
Yes, even in part one of one piece.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 23, 2017)

Oda doesn't know how to manage a crew with more than 7 people well.

Too many characters means it is hard to.make a more personal, involved plot.

I wouldnt mind if the crew stopped at Jimbei.


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2017)

Attempts to stay positive throughout the arc have failed. This is fucking horrible. Jinbei can't even keep my spirits up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mayday123 (Oct 5, 2017)

I guess you need professional help because Oda has been on fire so it's all on you

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2017)

No shit.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 5, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> I guess you need professional help because Oda has been on fire so it's all on you



It's up to Oda to make Wano a arc that will appeal to every One Piece fan in the world.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 5, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> I guess you need professional help because Oda has been on fire so it's all on you


Stop, just pass the Booger sugar you are sniffing!


----------



## mayday123 (Oct 6, 2017)

I can give you see some ointment for burns if you can't handle Goda's fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2017)

@Jigen 

why did you delete your post?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 6, 2017)

@Jigen pls


----------



## Keishin (Oct 16, 2017)

Katakuri is not a JoJo character or anything close, and WCI is like a piss lite version of the craziness of JoJo, so much so that it's embarassing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (Oct 16, 2017)

WCI is shit, that is all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 16, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Katakuri is not a JoJo character or anything close, and WCI is like a piss lite version of the craziness of JoJo, so much so that it's embarassing.


I wondered where you disappeared to.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 16, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> Not gonna lie, ever since chapter 876 it has been a heavy task getting into the story. Even prior to that it's been very weird to read because it feels like a lot of filler that Oda's gushing out with nobody to plug him. I don't care about Big Mum, I don't care about her damn crew because the aura of their crew has turned from dangerous to downright stupid.  I don't care about Pudding or the cake, I don't care about the Vinsmokes, I don't care about anything happening now. Shit is dull.



You spoke my mind.


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2017)

New week, same complaint. one piece is ass, luffy is shit, everything is crap especially now that the worst characters (germa) in existence have made themselves present again. WHY? Why does this fucking author continue to force these people into my reading?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Oct 21, 2017)

I haven't even read the past two chapters.


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 21, 2017)

Atlas said:


> I haven't even read the past two chapters.



That's a good thing. I can see the ending off Whole Cake being more enjoyable when read as a whole. Sadly i don't have the patience to wait for several chapters though.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 21, 2017)

Brook said:


> That's a good thing. I can see the ending off Whole Cake being more enjoyable when read as a whole. Sadly i don't have the patience to wait for several chapters though.



I still read the spoilers, though. When something really good happens, I'll jump back in.


----------



## Esdese (Oct 22, 2017)

Glad you folks are coming around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2017)

Atlas said:


> I still read the spoilers, though. *When something really good happens, I'll jump back in*.



Yea Canute is doing the same thing and it's understandable why. Like this arc isn't Dressrosa bad but I feel it's gone longer than it should be going on for and it's hurting the status of the antagonist a lot. IMO Oda should've left the arc early with the Big Mum Pirates status in tact as being of the the strongest pirate crews in the world instead of building up their hype and then crushing it in a single arc like your typical generic arc villain.

Like you can't build these people up saying they've ruled the new world for so and so years and they're always clashing with other yonko crews for territories and power only to then have a group of 8 people straight up destroy your establishment, steal your shit and crash your wedding while half of your crew stand around and watch it all happen or act amateur in trying to capture the criminals. It's just sloppy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 22, 2017)

As I said before Cracker, Germa 66 & Bege should have been main antagonist of the arc. 

Oda should have scraped the rest for new & introduced them after Wano for a revenge match in Elbaf.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 22, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> New week, same complaint. one piece is ass, luffy is shit, everything is crap especially now that the worst characters (germa) in existence have made themselves present again. WHY? Why does this fucking author continue to force these people into my reading?


That light is shining brighter and brighter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2017)

Just so typical of villains.

It would take only 2 seconds to kill off the vinsmokes, but those who were supposed to shoot them went like this "OOOOOKAAAAAY I WIIIIIIIIIILL EEEEEEEEEEND YOOOOOOU NOOOOOOOOOW....".

...

*stops and stands awkwardly*

Ichiji: So... are you gonna kill us or not?

Perospero: We have to wait until someone comes to save you.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 11, 2017)

Udell said:


> I am genuinely curious as to why you think this though. Is it because the fights have become bad? If so they I totally agree but Oda has been intentionally holding back what the Straw Hats are truly capable of until they go all out against the yonkou. The Straw Hats at WCI probably won't even get fights at Wano.
> 
> One Piece more or less is doing the same thing it has always done maybe you're just bored with the series after all this time.


bruh. one piece just isnt the same any more.

Pre-Skip used to be an amazing adventure story. The mystery, the fights, the comedy. all better than the shit we get in time-skip. 
Strawhats are rarely together, too much focus on pointless side characters. 

One Piece is just garbage now.  if this was ten years ago. Oda would have gave us five chapters of Luffy vs Katakuri. this arc would have been over by now.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 11, 2017)

Nathan Copeland said:


> bruh. one piece just isnt the same any more.
> 
> Pre-Skip used to be an amazing adventure story. The mystery, the fights, the comedy. all better than the shit we get in time-skip.
> Strawhats are rarely together, too much focus on pointless side characters.
> ...



This fight was going on for 5 chapters.


----------



## HawkEye13 -- after one piece ends who's dropping manga altogether? (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm definitely I am, I have other plans and anime/manga is just getting shitter
Oda is really dragging this shit. Wano was indroduced in punk hazard and won't come until 2019 then who knows when it going to end. So the dragging out will go beyond wano.
Naruto- Downhill after timeskip, Crap ending after so many promises undelivered 
Bleach - Downhill after SS  ending , undelivered promises 
AOT - Trash after 1st season
Hxh- Dead and irrelevant due to writter
And this is all after dedicated in reading 1 chapter 1 week for years. I not even going to talk about the barrge childish and cringe.
The hard truth is other mediums are blowing anime out of the water by getting up with the times.


----------



## Milkydean (Nov 11, 2017)

When OP ends,you'd be long dead tbh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2017)

Man, I hate G4's weakness. "I'm out of energy! I must run and hide like a little bitch!".

Can't wait for it to be gone. It's only a matter of time, considering that Luffy no longer shrinks down after using G3.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 13, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Man, I hate G4's weakness. "I'm out of energy! I must run and hide like a little bitch!".
> 
> Can't wait for it to be gone. It's only a matter of time, considering that Luffy no longer shrinks down after using G3.



Watch G5's weakness being to force Luffy to hide for 10 hours.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 13, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Man, I hate G4's weakness. "I'm out of energy! I must run and hide like a little bitch!".
> 
> Can't wait for it to be gone. It's only a matter of time, considering that Luffy no longer shrinks down after using G3.


Agree, It's fucking retarded hoping Oda just rid of the time limit already.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 13, 2017)

Luiz said:


> Man, I hate G4's weakness. "I'm out of energy! I must run and hide like a little bitch!".
> 
> Can't wait for it to be gone. It's only a matter of time, considering that Luffy no longer shrinks down after using G3.


you would think he found a soulution to that during those 2 years on the island


----------



## Nathan Copeland -- If wano arc is trash, can we universally agree TS-One Piece Sucks? (Nov 13, 2017)

literally 1-5 right now.

FI: Garbage
PH: Decent
Dressrosa: Garbage
Zou: Excellent
WCI: Junk Yard


----------



## HawkEye13 (Nov 13, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Bye.


About time too. Don't want to associate with basement dwellers for ever which is 80% of the anime fanbase.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Nov 13, 2017)

I think I should just drop this shit until Wano or at least Reverie starts.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 13, 2017)

Why do they claim Zou was great. Nothing but a bunch of furries with map quest directions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NO (Nov 13, 2017)

Superstars said:


> Why do they claim Zou was great. Nothing but a bunch of furries with map quest directions.


I guess the biggest thing is that we were no longer getting “bad” or “slow” chapters in a single arc which basically made up 90% of FI, PH, and DR arc chapters. 

When the standard is “I want anything but the shit Oda has been feeding us post-TS,” Zou ends up looking fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 14, 2017)

This arc has been dragged out a bit too much. Did we really need those running/escape chapters after the explosion? Would had been much better if Luffy just faced Katakuri instantly and Pudding/Chiffon met up with Sanji to make the cake also happened instantly after the wedding with Pedro's death taking place somewhere inbetween.

I hope Pedro is actually dead otherwise seems like quite a cheap fake death and that basically makes the tribute pages to him useless. Brook can finish Tamago in the future.


----------



## mayday123 (Nov 14, 2017)

Zou is easily top 10 arcs of the manga. 95% goda, 5% bullshit. Amazing setting, great flashback, cool villain and side characters, mind blowing plot twist. The infodump is but a cherry on top of this great short arc, even without it Zou is still fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 14, 2017)

Only thing with Zou is that it had no proper fight but otherwise there was nothing wrong with it and extended fights are not really needed in a arc like Zou. Atleast we still got some cool action with the minks and Jack. 

On a re-read i probably rate it closer to a 8 then a 9 but still a really good arc.


----------



## mayday123 (Nov 14, 2017)

It was like 20 chapters long, there was no need for fights. Especially because it was a set up for inevitable Inu&Neko vs Jack on Wano. And I must say, this is basically the best set up for a non-Luffy fight to ever happen in this manga.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 14, 2017)

mayday123 said:


> It was like 20 chapters long, there was no need for fights. Especially because it was a set up for inevitable Inu&Neko vs Jack on Wano. And I must say, this is basically the best set up for a non-Luffy fight to ever happen in this manga.



Well Sabaody was around the same length and it had fights. 

But yeah like i said myself, Zou was not really a arc in need off fights and atleast we still got some cool action.


----------



## Blacku (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s been 7 years since the time skip and yet it still hasn’t reached pre time skip levels of greatness.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah. Hopefully he gets it back. It's still there and we see spurts of it.

I think the Mink arc was preskip one piece level.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 15, 2017)

Did not think Fishman Island was bad but it was quite meh compared to Oda's usual stuff.

Punk Hazard was decent. Not the best, not the worst.

Dressrosa was mixed bag. Parts off me want to rate it on the same level on PH and parts off me wants to rate it higher. Several awesome moments but also some really disappointing stuff. 

I have really enjoyed Zou and Whole Cake. Whole Cake is not without it's flaws but still think it's a really fun arc and definitely more enjoyable to read weekly then DR which was just torture by the latter half off it.

Hopefully Wano will be 10/10 and the arc before will be one off those arcs everyone likes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 16, 2017)

I actually think FI > PH but I'm probably the only one.

The former did exactly what it wanted to do. The later spent half of it figuring out what it was about.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 16, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I actually think FI > PH but I'm probably the only one.
> 
> The former did exactly what it wanted to do. The later spent half of it figuring out what it was about.


FI did exactly what it set out to do but on the other hand PH was more entertaining. (For me atleast)


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

This manga is a story about piracy and treasure hunting and shit and the focus revolves around the pirate crew called the Straw Hats.

But what the fuck do we got??

Luffy, an idiot pirate wannabe with pea for brains. He doesn't look, sound and act like a pirate. Not even close. He doesn't care about treasures, looting, pillaging, raping and breaking the law.

But he wants to be the PIRATE KING?? What a fucking hypocrite. Being the PK is about controlling the seas and having all the riches in the world and being the best pirate out there. But none of these are possible when Luffy doesn't even do one pirate thing in the world. WTF?? 

His dream of being PK is a complete joke. Luffy only wants freedom? Freedom of what? Just sailing the seas? That's a complete insult to real pirates like Shiki, Blackbeard and Shanks.

Luffy doesn't even dream of having a woman. He refused one of the best pussies in the grand line in Boa Hancock.

And don't even get me started with Luffy's crew members. We have his first mate, Zoro - the famouse 3 swordstyle pirate hunter. Where the fuck are the pirates that he was supposedly "hunting"?????? WHERE???

Zoro admits his a pirate but he's dream is to become a REAL, TOP SWORDSMAN. 

Sanji, the crew's cook also has a dumb dream. He wants to find All Blue where all ingredients are found. He could just visit Toriko and ask for a full course dish and their ingredients. Sanji is also a pervert who loves women so much that he can't hit any of them no matter what. But he's supposed to be a pirate. How can you rape a woman without hitting her? 

Franky was supposed to be their shipwright and he constructed Thousand Sunny that can navigate through any kind of seas. It's supposed to be a legit pirate ship. But where the fuck are the cannons, harpoons, knipple shots? Why are they not destroying other pirate ships? WHAT THE FUCK IS THE PURPOSE OF THOUSAND SUNNY FFS!!??

Next up is Nami, her dream does make sense since all she wants is to become the greatest navigator of the seas and to complete the map of the world. Since Nami's broke af, it would make sense to just tag along with some pirates that can put her to safety when the shit hits the fan. Nami also loves jewelries and gold, a real characteristic of a pirate.

Let's talk about Chopper next. This cute little fella calls himself a doctor. He's sooo good that he goes on to every island that they visit and heal everyone. Why!??? He's a pirate. He should be beating them all up and then charge them money if they want to get treated. Did Chopper even know the _*Hippocratic oath?
*_
And lastly, we have Usopp. The sniper of the crew. Usopp's dream was to become a great warrior of the sea. That's his reason why he joined Luffy and take on this fake adventure and live the fake life of piracy. How can Usopp become a great warrior of the sea and be feared by other pirates and the navy when he fucking uses a toy. A slingshot ffs!! He even uses beans and twigs as bullets WTF!?????? A real warrior or rather a real sniper uses a real rifle. A GUN. This long nosed liar fraud has no future.

Fuck this crew and this story. Oda is definitely a fraud. You guys should see the light now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He refused one of the best pussies in the grand line in Boa Hancock.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2017)

One Piece is a manga for kid.

/thread 

Read Jagaan instead. Rapes every 2 pages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> supposed to be a pirate. How can you rape a woman without hitting her?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

Mariko said:


> One Piece is a manga for kid.
> 
> /thread
> 
> Read Jagaan instead. Rapes every 2 pages.



its false advertisement and writing and you know it. 

how can Oda educate kids about piracy if he can't keep it real


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

One Piece doesn't have rape-date drugs. but they have artificial zoan drugs, gigantification drugs, vx-poison drugs, etc... but not that one i fear


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> This manga is a story about piracy and treasure hunting and shit and the focus revolves around the pirate crew called the Straw Hats.
> 
> But what the fuck do we got??
> 
> ...


It was funny when you were doing it for characters, but I don't want this topic showing up on the front page.  So keeping it in here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

Marcelle.B said:


> It was funny when you were doing it for characters, but I don't want this topic showing up on the front page.  So keeping it in here.



OL is dying. you're welcome


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

Didn't you use to troll the movie section? idk what happened to that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2017)

Zou is only "good" compared to other over long post-skip arcs IMO

its doesnt begin to touch the pre-skip stuff for me


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 19, 2017)

Black otaku said:


> It’s been 7 years since the time skip and yet it still hasn’t reached pre time skip levels of greatness.



Law - Doflamingo was arguably superior stuff than most of the things Oda did pre skip. Mink stuff also.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Blacku (Nov 19, 2017)

Dellinger said:


> Law - Doflamingo was arguably superior stuff than most of the things Oda did pre skip. Mink stuff also.



PTS has elements of greatness. The arcs however are not at the same level of Pre time skip. It’s like the ideas and good characters are there but Oda fails on the execution.


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 19, 2017)

Black otaku said:


> PTS has elements of greatness. The arcs however are not at the same level of Pre time skip. It’s like the ideas and good characters are there but Oda fails on the execution.



Exactly. It's still very much One Piece in terms off content and ideas and i still think it's a quality manga but the execution has been iffy. While i'm pretty sure Wano will be flawed in terms off writing since Oda has even more to deal with then in Dressrosa hopefully he sorts it out enough to put most off the focus on the interesting/good stuff.


----------



## YoshiPower (Dec 3, 2017)

Y'all growing up and miss the nostalgic shit.


----------



## Albert Meadows (Dec 7, 2017)

I like both the pre time skip and post time skip equally, been reading for a little under ten years.
I see no issue with either personally.


----------



## FTW395 (Dec 14, 2017)

It's becoming sooo lengthy to keep following it

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## orbman77 (Dec 27, 2017)

Don King said:


> How? as if Jinbei is Top commander in terms of power level.


How is he not exactly?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 27, 2017)

orbman77 said:


> How is he not exactly?


I don't know maybe it just me but Vista consider as 3rd strongest WB pirate can go toe to toe with Mihawk while Jinbei got 1 hit and get thrown to the sea but I don't remember if that's happen in manga too. We lack something from Jinbei to consider him on that level but who knows.


----------



## orbman77 (Dec 29, 2017)

Don King said:


> I don't know maybe it just me but Vista consider as 3rd strongest WB pirate can go toe to toe with Mihawk while Jinbei got 1 hit and get thrown to the sea but I don't remember if that's happen in manga too. We lack something from Jinbei to consider him on that level but who knows.


Well shit, we got that now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxlee (Jan 15, 2018)

I've got a complaint of sorts that's starting to slowly annoy me.

With Luffy versus Katakuri effectively being HAKI-god versus HAKI-god, I'm starting to get a bit annoyed by the constant haki armament effect, or in other words: the metalic black fists constantly getting thrown about.

I think in a black and white medium, such as manga, having every attack consists of blackish colored fists looks ... ugly.

It's probably a bit too late in the game for the author to come around and say, yo, from now on everything is haki, so uh, just pretend everything is haki, and now I can go back to drawing normal limbs again.

I don't know, you have this wonderful art and these giant blackish fists that are only there to scream to us yo this is haki beeyotch ... it kinda ruins the picture ?

Probably just me though.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 15, 2018)

The art work looks lazy and half assed for like 50% of the time.


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight -- Middle part of WCI Was greatness and it had a huge Potential (Jan 21, 2018)

Fuck oda for ruining it


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 21, 2018)

- evil pudding greatness 
- female yonko commander 
- big mom looking like a real yonko
- red wedding Potential 
Etc


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 21, 2018)

@Marcelle.B 
What the fuck you think you're doing?
When will you stop misusing your mod job with me?


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 21, 2018)

@Marcelle.B 
Why didn't you move this thread to here too, Huh? I see you even comment in it, didn't you?


You better Stop messing with me


----------



## Robin Will Never Fight (Jan 21, 2018)

@convict 
@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Bontakun 

You guys should stop this right now 
He has been messing with me for a long while.
I can list you a long list of Misusing mod job towards me


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2018)

Robin Will Never Fight said:


> @Marcelle.B
> Why didn't you move this thread to here too, Huh? I see you even comment in it, didn't you?
> 
> 
> You better Stop messing with me


Cuz that's not a repetitive complaint.


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

What are you still salty about in op? As in for me I’m still licking my wounds over Doflamingo losing and not being admiral level 

And don’t gimme no “eh i’m fine with what’s happened” fuck off with that nonsense, no one believes you

Post your grievances


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jan 22, 2018)

> As in for me I’m still licking my wounds over Doflamingo losing and not being admiral level



This is your own fault of overestimating mingo and not realizing arc villains need to go down and underestimating Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Salty this arc has gone on as long as it's been going on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> This is your own fault of overestimating mingo and not realizing arc villains need to go down and underestimating Luffy.


The thread isn’t titled “why am i salty?”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm mad at the part where fans complains about every little thing about this series yet still reads it with anticipation regardless

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ruse (Jan 22, 2018)

The way the whole doflamingo fight was handled, I know he had to lose but really that whole birdcage/countdown/G4 time limit fiasco  

I know it’s been years but..... Ace falling for Akainu’s bait the fucking idiot.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 22, 2018)

The general treatment of VA's by Oda. 


Had some big hopes for Maynard & Bastille on DR only for Oda to treat them like cheap, expendable hype tools. 


I mean FFS Oda, use RA's or Captain's for that and not the rank right below Admiral.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 22, 2018)

- Luffy vs Doflamingo, the most disappointing fight of the series for me.
- The Big Mom Pirates getting turned into the Big Meme Pirates.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I'm mad at the part where fans complains about every little thing about this series yet still reads it with anticipation regardless


So you shouldn’t criticise something just because you enjoy it? You don’t think that fans should express their dislikes on something they clearly enjoy at the end of the day?  You just like to sit and reminisce about all the great things that happened?


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

Luffy vs Doffy was so forced


----------



## Ashi (Jan 22, 2018)

The year of Sanji devolved into some fat broad chasing after a damn wedding cake

Top meme Oda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> The general treatment of VA's by Oda.
> 
> 
> Had some big hopes for Maynard & Bastille on DR only for Oda to treat them like cheap, expendable hype tools.
> ...


That’s another one for me, like wtf. VAs are a joke, never understood why he decided to use them as the common feat scapegoats, it’s way too high of a rank to fuck around with. Makes the marines bar admiral seem irrelevant in comparison to the focal characters.


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

Viper said:


> So you shouldn’t criticise something just because you enjoy it? You don’t think that fans should express their dislikes on something they clearly enjoy at the end of the day? You just like to sit and reminisce about all the great things that happened?


I'm not saying they're not allowed to .. 
it just grinds my gears every single time..


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

On that note

Sabo

Oh sabo

As cool as he is, Oda couldn’t have made it more obvious that he was a complete asspull ace replacement. There was never even a slight hint of his existence before the flashback. And i can’t buy him not signaling luffy nor ave during all those years, I can’t buy iva not mentioning him in impel down, i can’t buy that during the war this guy didn’t even have the impulse to intervene like luffy did.

I just

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 22, 2018)

The fact that the shit character Big Meme's a Yonkou. 

Doffy should've been a Yonkou and Big Meme an arc villain - a small one at that. Just give him and his team extra buff of power and there you go. He was more of a gangster character with underground connections and shit compared to the fat cake eating oaf we've got who holds no importance or the same amount of presence as Doffy had. Just imagine Capone working for Doffy. Fucckkkk...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mob (Jan 22, 2018)

Jigen said:


> - Luffy vs Doflamingo, the most disappointing fight of the series for me.
> - The Big Mom Pirates getting turned into the Big Meme Pirates.


Im still very salty that time skip even happened tbh


----------



## Katou (Jan 22, 2018)

mob said:


> Im still very salty that time skip even happened tbh


Oda doesn't wanna do the whole training arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luke (Jan 22, 2018)

Bobbin. I thought for sure he'd be First Mate. What we ended up getting literally felt like a joke.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm salty that:

Big Mom pirates have still not done much despite the arc being 67 chapters long by now.

How the escape portion got so dragged out, what we have gotten up until now should had been cut by 10 chapters.

The overall bad taste the latter half of Dressrosa left with operation sop, birdcage running and the major fights being big disappointments.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm mad as fuck Viper doesn't wear Boa sets and has abandoned his snake crew for some brown paper bags

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> I'm mad as fuck Viper doesn't wear Boa sets and has abandoned his snake crew for some brown paper bags


I wanted to change my set a few times but your boy is lzy

If you can get me a dope boa set minus the lewdness i’ll gladly oblige


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 22, 2018)

Iam pissed off that Big Meme is such a huge disappointment. She literally can't handle weak trio fighters and she is a Yonkcow.

Pissed that Smoker is treated that bad and generally all VA's. 

Pissed that Zoro still didn't go all out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm salty Hancock didn't fight anyone noteworthy in the MF arc and we'll propably never see her in a seriouss 1v1 untill maybe in the end war...every shichi had their moment...except her..but she's a woman in OP so it's to be expected i guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm still salty that Law wasn't the one to beat Doflamingo actually. All of the amazing characters floating around One Piece and Luffy still had to be the big hero of every arc? *Sigh*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 22, 2018)

Another thing I'm salty over is Weeble's pathetic appearance 

I feel it's another meme in the making


----------



## oO Shichibukai Oo (Jan 22, 2018)

I can't say I'm mad about anything really..I don't typically get mad over manga series. I read them cause I enjoy them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper (Jan 22, 2018)

If you’re not getting mad then you’re not enjoying it. Enjoying a series is having it bring out as many emotions as possible. Foh


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 22, 2018)

Oda's tendency to prolong arcs even more so after the time skip, and add fluff at the mid-end point of arcs is what pisses me off most about current OP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 22, 2018)

I never really appreciate Oda fake sacrificing characters. Like this stuff made me really dislike Fairy Tail in entirety, but I've been able to tolerate it for One Piece (because there's actual stuff I enjoy about One Piece), but it still really gets me when it happens. At this point I don't even care if Pedro is alive, just the fact that I've been made to feel like I can't trust any sacrifices in this series irritates me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SacredX (Jan 22, 2018)

*1.  The new designs for most post-skip characters.*  Too many of them have exaggerated characteristics, mainly overly muscular characters.  Many good designs took a turn for the worse with the time skip.  I'm really hoping Blackbeard remains a fat ugly bastard instead of some cool looking musclehead.  Part of what made him appealing was he was an extremely strong endgame enemy that looked fat and ugly when most authors try and force a "thin and cool" look for their characters.

*2.  Most deaths aren't legitimate.*  The author puts characters in very dark situations where they have what looks like a well written death, only for the character in question to be perfectly fine almost to the point where it doesn't make sense; Pell is the earliest example of this situation.  It ruins any potential deaths we may read about in the future because there's good reason to believe the character will come back perfectly fine in a few chapters, no questions asked.  I think flashback characters are the main ones immune to this situation.  Ace/Sabo seem to be the main exceptions to these.

*3.  Off-panel battles.*  Most battles these days are off panel, maybe because the author can't make battle compelling anymore, leaving readers unable to enjoy a potentially anticipated battle.  Issues like this made some users falsely believe things like Jozu being (near) Admiral level.

Those are the primary three I can think of, although I'm certain there's more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2018)

Viper said:


> What are you still salty about in op? As in for me I’m still licking my wounds over Doflamingo losing and not being admiral level
> 
> And don’t gimme no “eh i’m fine with what’s happened” fuck off with that nonsense, no one believes you
> 
> Post your grievances


I'm mad about Hancock sucking so much 

Edit: Ok, seriously though...

Fist of, OP has just lacked structure since the TS started. I miss the days of Alabasta/Skypiea/EL where everyone (or almost everyone) had their own fights. The fights were actually good back then too. 

Now it's just chaos followed by more chaos which, 90% of the time, involves characters we give 0 shits for. 

I mean damn, DR could have genuinely been one of Oda's greatest creations if Tontattas didn't exist and he had a good structure. 

Obviously it's not all about he fights, and obviously Oda's "template" ticked a lot of people off because they wanted something different, but now that we've gotten a taste of badly written Oda-arcs, I want to go back. 

Secondly, I really wish he would show more SH dynamics. I mean damn, that reuneon in Sabaody was so god-damn underwhelming. I was and am still shocked at how lame it was. 

I wanted some emotion, some discussion among the SH's about what they learned etc. I also want more team-fights, like we got in TB. Doesn't even have to be the whole crew; it can just be a handful or even two of them. I can cut Oda some slack during WCI, since he actually had Nami and Luffy fighting Cracker together. I was just happy to see 2 SH's working together again. 

Third, literally all the SH's suck ass lol. 

Fourth, why has Lucci only had like... 3 panels of showtimes. He should have just as much panel-time as Luffy _at least_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muah (Jan 22, 2018)

Im not mad other than the fact that the two worse chapters in One Piece happened in punk rosa. Usopp getting stomped and Luffy turning down the very fleet he need to even stand a romote chance against Doflamingo. Then to top it all off Luffy is like nah i dont like Liqour. Like forreal quit being a pirate if you cant pirate.


----------



## Muah (Jan 22, 2018)

Im not mad other than the fact that the two worse chapters in One Piece happened in dress rosa. Usopp getting stomped and Luffy turning down the very fleet he need to even stand a romote chance against Doflamingo. Then to top it all off Luffy is like nah i dont like Liqour. Like forreal quit being a pirate if you cant pirate.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 23, 2018)

Viper said:


> On that note
> 
> Sabo
> 
> ...


----------



## Katou (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


>


1st time i saw that .. it was funny .. tattoo guy made a mistake.. 

but then i saw a theory about it .. 
Ace had 4 vendetta list.. and S guy got killed so he crossed him out


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


>


Do you actually believe that was the initial reason he did that? It just looks like the tattoo guy was about to fuck with him until he realised he was a logia 

Picking smth as vague as a crossed out letter and claiming it was foreshadowing? I’m not getting fooled by that, Oda.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 23, 2018)

about Iva I think he didn't know at that time even Sabo didn't remember that Ace is his brother until after  the war.

I'm mad about the Year of Sanji like come on, at least let him develop some exoskeleton and F*ck the cake your a pirate not a baker. that's why Zoro > Sanji.

 and I'm also mad about DR but thank god Doffy was there, his presence alone is enough for me to go on.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2018)

man fuck this shit imma go read jyabura vs sanji again to calm down


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Sorry but I take Oda's word against yours.


That cover page was from a post war chapter, not foreshadowing


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 23, 2018)

Viper said:


> That cover page was from a post war chapter, not foreshadowing


*Facepalm* Ace tatoo without "S", setting in stone that letter was foreshadowing.


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> *Facepalm* Ace tatoo without "S", setting in stone that letter was foreshadowing.


HOW is it foreshadowing before the war if it was after the war?


Yo who is this guy


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 23, 2018)

Viper said:


> HOW is it foreshadowing before the war if it was after the war?
> 
> 
> Yo who is this guy


 ASCE is Sabo foreshadowing this picture proves it because on Art where Sabo and Ace alive together Ace's tattoo does not have S.


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> ASCE is Sabo foreshadowing this picture proves it because on Art where Sabo and Ace alive together Ace's tattoo does not have S.


do you not see the curcular reasoning flaw in your argument? “The s that oda omitted in the cover page right before the flashback is proof that the s was always intended for sabo”.


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

I mean tbh the fact that you just used that facepalm emote already tells me a lot about you as a poster


----------



## Soca (Jan 23, 2018)

Yea I'm pretty sure everyone was of the mindset that the tattoo was a tattoo artist mistaking how to spell Ace's name. It wasn't until Luffy's flashback that people put the dots together that the S meant Sabo.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 23, 2018)

Viper said:


> do you not see the curcular reasoning flaw in your argument? “The s that oda omitted in the cover page right before the flashback is proof that the s was always intended for sabo”.


Nothing here is circular - S was presented together with Ace, it always had meaning only with introduction of Sabo we knew what was the meaning. Going on lengths of intellectual dishonesty not gonna do you a favor.  


Viper said:


> I mean tbh the fact that you just used that facepalm emote already tells me a lot about you as a poster


Says who? You?, pfft. What pathetic bait, especially from guy who abuses drake emote like that.


----------



## Viper (Jan 23, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Nothing here is circular - S was presented together with Ace, it always had meaning only with introduction of Sabo we knew what was the meaning. Going on lengths of intellectual dishonesty not gonna do you a favor.
> 
> Says who? You?, pfft. What pathetic bait, especially from guy who abuses drake emote like that.


Any writer can pick out something they had no initial intention for and give it a purpose, it’s clearly what he did with that tattoo. It’s in no way proof of foreshadowing.

Yes me, the fuck? 

The drake emote is just so perfect for your posts I can’t help myself


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 23, 2018)

Viper said:


> Any writer can pick out something they had no initial intention for and give it a purpose, it’s clearly what he did with that tattoo. It’s in no way proof of foreshadowing.


Too bad this your statement applicable to literally everything in manga(not that statement is true.), your complain about Sabo just shows your personal bias.



Viper said:


> Yes me, the fuck?


Sucks to be you then.



Viper said:


> The drake emote is just so perfect for your posts I can’t help myself


Well, facepalm emote fits for your posts even better.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 23, 2018)

Roƅ said:


> I'm mad about Hancock sucking so much



Hancock has always been stronger than Kuma

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Hancock has always been stronger than Kuma


Hey


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 24, 2018)

She is. Strongest shichibukai next to Mihawk Doffy and possibly Weevil.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 24, 2018)

Yea cause Borecock beating up Kuma bots and fodder is so top tier.


----------



## Esdese (Jan 25, 2018)

oda is literally some bottom barrel tier scrub of an author in every single way

the dude just got lucky with the timing of his manga. I have seen 4th graders right better than this fuckwit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## orbman77 (Feb 4, 2018)

I still can't get over Jinbe blocking a Yonko...

If he does join who in the fuck is going to give him a challenging fight moving forward? BurgessKappa

Jack?

Fucking Drake?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Well it does happen in real life though XD


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 22, 2018)

Oda specifically made crying that way because he said in real life crying isn't beautiful.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 22, 2018)

Apparently, to Oda, crying is comedy

The faces.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2018)

I still think old Luffy's body proportions looked better.   



He looks like a 12 year old now.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 2, 2018)

Not sure I see much of a difference


----------



## Djomla (Mar 2, 2018)

orbman77 said:


> I still can't get over Jinbe blocking a Yonko...
> 
> If he does join who in the fuck is going to give him a challenging fight moving forward? BurgessKappa
> 
> ...



Well, fat Disney princess isn't on the same level as the real Emperors. So thats fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 2, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Not sure I see much of a difference



Larger and rounder head, shorter body. More childlike.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 2, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Larger and rounder head, shorter body. More childlike.





I mean you are using anime examples. The only thing kind of different is the slightly less angular head shape. Plus the thicker neck which should do the opposite of what you say it does so I have no idea what you're really on about : P


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I mean you are using anime examples. The only thing kind of different is the slightly less angular head shape. Plus the thicker neck which should do the opposite of what you say it does so I have no idea what you're really on about : P


----------



## HawkEye13 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lmso, What a fail a fail of an arc.
Dressrosa ending was a million times better: last ten chapters had Kaidos introduction, Grand fleet formation, Luffy vs Fujitora etc

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## NO (Mar 23, 2018)

I mean, what could possibly be interesting in 900?

>fishmen and germa 66 fight back
>big meme eats the cake
>sh and friends escape

This milestone chapter is looking like it’ll be wasted.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 23, 2018)

The only hope at this stage is if Oda gives a curveball and we get a third party (likely marines) intervention.

If it's just ...

> Meme pirates continuing to get punked
> SH's finally escaping
> BM eating cake


then ...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2018)

You are all still reading. It does not matter the reason why


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 23, 2018)

Zombie Ace will appear eat the cake marking the return of Yonko level Moria.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 23, 2018)

I have report all forced phrase users for spamming and trolling

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2018)

The end of DR had KKG at least. If she just eats the cake and is happy, lets the sh go or whatever, then 



Gilgamesh said:


> I have report all forced phrase users for spamming and trolling



Kys


----------



## koike88 (Mar 23, 2018)

did you forget the countdown in Dressrosa? This arc had everything. Bit too much of things sometimes, such as the Sanji bashing but it brought forth insights.
FM = rookie level
3fm = 1 admiral (maybe)
Yonkou = all admirals
Jinbei = SH

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 23, 2018)

This is why a Buster Call or another intervention needs to happen.

If all we see is a double page of Big Meme biting into the cake with the SHs escaping then it's going to be downright shit for a milestone chapter. That's the most obvious and least suspenseful route. As a writer Oda would know this but lord help us if it goes that way.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe it's gonna be the Jinbe joining chapter.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 24, 2018)

koike88 said:


> did you forget the countdown in Dressrosa? This arc had everything. Bit too much of things sometimes, such as the Sanji bashing but it brought forth insights.
> FM = rookie level
> 3fm = 1 admiral (maybe)
> Yonkou = all admirals
> Jinbei = SH



And yet with half the crew gone and a million Doflamingo Family members to chose from, Robin was still jibbed on getting a fight, right after she _started _one too 

At this point she has had exactly two one on ones since joining the crew and one of them was against a fodder dude who never even landed a single hit and was taken out _instantly_. Oh and that one time she and Chopper took down a portly doctor and a low level plate throwing Zombie.

The last time she actually had a decent fight was in February of *2003*.

*Fifteen. Years. Ago.*


----------



## CraneBeatsBane (Mar 25, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Y'know what's funny about this? People will defend this treatment to the death with the excuse that Sanji is a cook so he's not even supposed to be that good of a fighter when all of pre-skip he was doing more fighting than cooking lol



It’s almost like he’s a multi-faceted character now with more character development emphasising different aspects of his character rather than just being a fighter as it was during pre-timeskip...


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2018)

CraneBeatsBane said:


> It’s almost like he’s a multi-faceted character now with more character development emphasising different aspects of his character rather than just being a fighter as it was during pre-timeskip...


what?


----------



## CraneBeatsBane (Mar 25, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> what?



By emphasising different traits of Sanji’s character, Oda has subverted conventional Shounen tropes that were binary to a character’s strength in regards to their value, when in actual fact that is a very one-dimensional style of progression.

By having Sanji progress in the manner that he did, it turned him into a much more well-rounded character with skills and abilities that are actually worth a damn rather than backdrops to the typical cliche fighting prowess that every Shounen character is imbecilically judged by.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2018)

CraneBeatsBane said:


> By emphasising different traits of Sanji’s character, Oda has subverted conventional Shounen tropes that were binary to a character’s strength in regards to their value, when in actual fact that is a very one-dimensional style of progression.
> 
> By having Sanji progress in the manner that he did, it turned him into a much more well-rounded character with skills and abilities that are actually worth a damn rather than backdrops to the typical cliche fighting prowess that every Shounen character is imbecilically judged by.


oh word
dope man good shit proud of you


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2018)

CraneBeatsBane said:


> Thank you!


dope wecmeom to the fucking furosms. be good ;catsalute


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 31, 2018)

I sympathize with you people's lust for fights.

But then I remember the alternative is Katekyo Hitman Reborn: teams of super villains with no originality being created in groups of 7 and thrown at the protagonists so they can give everyone a fight and destroy the tier list since it doesn't make sense for each fight to be harder than the previous one.

Fairy Tail comes to mind for similar reasons too.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> dope wecmeom to the fucking furosms. be good ;catsalute



Did you have a stroke ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Did you have a stroke ?


I was drunk that niight


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> I was drunk that niight



How the hell do you get drunk enough to write Furosms ? : P


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 24, 2018)

more proof that timeskip one piece sucks


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 24, 2018)

Did more than Smoothie tbh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 24, 2018)

Boyoyoin!


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 24, 2018)

Samehadaman said:


> Did more than Smoothie tbh.


And Compote.


----------



## mido (Apr 24, 2018)

bobbins next biggest disappointment to big mom
lol everyone thought he was first mate


----------



## Bielec (Apr 24, 2018)

Almost forgot about him, I'm fine with him not being significantly strong, but i hate the fact that he even tried to catch Luffy and Sanji alone, like he had any chance in succeeding.


----------



## Luke (Apr 24, 2018)

Biggest disappointment in the entire series. It's actually hilarious how useless he was.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 24, 2018)

FM speculation was entirely fan-fueled, I find his demise hilarious. WCI has huge problems but Bobbins dehype isn't one of them from any objective lens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2018)

Thankfully I was never so hyped about him, so I don't really care.


----------



## Mister LoLz (Apr 24, 2018)

At least he tried to fix something. Smoothie was just standing and saying: "someone should do something".


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 24, 2018)

Tbh this is one of those Fisher Tiger moments and hyped someone up so much for no reason.

Right up there with Kaidou Meadows, Admiral level Tiger, CoC Vergo etc.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 24, 2018)

I still think Meadows is Kaido tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 24, 2018)

Well me too tbf.


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda brought Moscato back but not Bobbins


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 24, 2018)

^ Because Moscato will join before Jimbei @Marcelle.B


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> ^ Because Moscato will join before Jimbei @Marcelle.B



I will not be baited with your shenanigans


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 28, 2018)

I am not going to lie, this chapter felt like the real one piece, imo best chapter since 818 back in 2016, this is the first time in 2 years I was looking forward and had real enthusiasm for OP..

I haven't seen this much positivity in a long time which shows that if a chapter/arc is good, Oda/OP will get praised for it.

Hopefully
 is can keep it up for rest of Reverie/Wano 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimistic overload but lets just enjoy the moment for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 28, 2018)

Many Zou chapters were like this. Especially the ones that were world building speculation material, like this chapter. Blackbeard Pirates conspiring against Revolutionaries, the news of CP0 attacking Baltigo, Kaido sending a Calamity to attack Fujitora convoy, mystery of Mink tribe, Raizo plot twist, Oden and poneglyph, Zunisha as a relic from ancient/void century times, hype for the singing ship showing up, etc.

It's just Whole Cake was dragging a lot and that's what we remember. Also the arc lasted ages...
And Whole Cake had good moments (Brook, Capone and Katakuri mostly) but we knew they were just temporary highlights in a mediocre arc and there was going to be more running around in the following chapters. So as good as the chapters were it doesn't compare to the optimism of good chapters in a new arc like this one, or in a good arc like Zou, when people can expect next chapter to be as good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 28, 2018)

The Katakuri vs. Luffy chapter was hyped liked this.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 28, 2018)

Zou.  Zou was fantastic not just in its worldbuilding, but its execution, which is what made it so great.

And I don’t think it’s that positive.  There seem to be many who are strongly against both Luffy’s massive bounty increase as they think it’s too much and the so called “Fifth Emperor” proclamation. 

Though hype for the Reverie and Wano seem to be near universal.  And I do think people have become exhausted over WCI, which makes the hype for the Reverie and Wano that much stronger.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 28, 2018)

If Oda could sort of the pacing & structure of his arcs, ideally with an editor that slaps some sense into him when he gets a bad idea we could have enjoyable chapters like this every week.

Even during the worst points of negativity on here, I've always maintained that the foundations for OP to be amazing were still there (world building, characters & big story). It's just a matter of execution.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 28, 2018)

When we arrived at Fishman Island. Beautiful world, full of adventures, new concepts and characters. Look how it turned out to be.


----------



## Muah (Apr 28, 2018)

For real fans? Every 4 or 5 chapters. For troll fans and Zorocucks? About every 50 to 100 chapters or when ever Zoro gets a fight.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 28, 2018)

Muah said:


> For real fans? Every 4 or 5 chapters. For troll fans and Zorocucks? About every 50 to 100 chapters or when ever Zoro gets a fight.


Lmao so bitter and angry.

Its okay, you will se Meme in 6 years and Year of Sanji 2.0 in 2032 

WCI is over and suddenly everyone likes OP again. 
Its all about Zoro and Kaido for the next 5 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 28, 2018)

HawkEye13 said:


> Its all about Zoro and Kaido for the next 5 years


and than back to Big mom and her crew.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 29, 2018)

It will inevitably lead to disappointment.  All the author does is hype something up or tease his readers; he doesn't even put much effort in drawing fights anymore when most decent battles are (largely) off paneled lately.  Generally the best received chapters are text dumps of information regarding things that have happened off panel

It appears many readers, at least on this board, get most excited by seeing what character(s) have appeared or might appear in an arc, which is a little sad.  Dressrosa has shown us that even the appearance of many great characters still can't save a generally disappointing arc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2018)

MO said:


> and than back to Big mom and her crew.


The inevitable disappointment, we know.


----------



## Jin22 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have to  thatit always feels good to see Coby and Helmeppo a long with their accomplishments and new rank

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 29, 2018)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> If Oda could sort of the pacing & structure of his arcs, ideally with an editor that slaps some sense into him when he gets a bad idea we could have enjoyable chapters like this every week.
> 
> Even during the worst points of negativity on here, I've always maintained that the foundations for OP to be amazing were still there (world building, characters & big story). It's just a matter of execution.



This for the most part.

The biggest flaw of Dressrosa was execution, but Oda also bit off way more than he could chew in that arc. Too many characters, way too much set up, and the payoff isn’t remotely satisfying relative to how much bullshit we the readers had to trek through. Looking back, Dressrosa was a clusterfuck with some good ideas but also some really stupid ideas.  I think WCI as an arc was abysmal, but not as bad as Dreasrosa.  There was no Rebecca or Riku in WCI, there were no dwarves in annoying and frustrating faction.  The running around didn’t take up nearly as much.  Dressrosa had a lot more wrong with it than WCI, but I do think Doflamingo is by far the best villain we’ve had AINEC up to this point and held the entire arc together.

WCI feels more like just bad execution, far fewer just plain bad ideas and more handling things badly.  

I do think there’s a clear difference in writing quality pre-TS vs post-TS.  I don’t know if its the editors were better or more effective or if Oda’s planning was done better.  I have no idea, but outside of Zou, none of the arcs have come close in quality to pre-TS.  Dressrosa and WCI are bottom 5 arcs imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (Apr 29, 2018)

You're one of people who's the reason why there was so much negativity during WCI though.


----------



## Muah (Apr 29, 2018)

charles101 said:


> You're one of people who's the reason why there was so much negativity during WCI though.



Him and Marcelle.


----------



## charles101 (Apr 29, 2018)

Muah said:


> Him and Marcelle.



My intention was to show some kind of hypocrisy of one person, not listing up everyone who bitched about WCI.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 29, 2018)

charles101 said:


> You're one of people who's the reason why there was so much negativity during WCI though.





charles101 said:


> My intention was to show some kind of hypocrisy of one person, not listing up everyone who bitched about WCI.


_Correction: There was so much negativity because WCI was trash and a chore to follow week after week, that's a fact. So a lot of people rightfully absolutely loathe it.  _

Lmao, the purpose of this tread was a dig at WCI to show that's absolutely hated:
- Positive and excited atmosphere during zou
- Negative and toxic for WCI
- Positive for the start of Reverie
It not a coincidence.

I and many said it many times. We will be exicted for OP again when WCI ends and Reverie/Wano starts.

So I don't know where you're getting this BS from since the people that hated WCI hasn't changed, WCI will continue to be loathed for the damage it caused to OP.

Lmao, if Reverie is another WCI then the negativity/toxic will rightfully return. Thankfully it is looking like another Zou.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 29, 2018)

charles101 said:


> My intention was to show some kind of hypocrisy of one person, not listing up everyone who bitched about WCI.



Don't think he's being hypocritical.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 29, 2018)

Post skip has brought up far better side characters in play than pre skip ever did and the 2 best antagonists of the series .

We always criticize post skip for its flaws but outright ignore some stuff that occurred pre skip because it suits our purposes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## abstract (Apr 29, 2018)

This place is more critical of one piece than any other forum I’ve ever seen or anybody I’ve talked to IRL. 


Basically what I’m saying is the manga doesn’t suck, you guys do.  But yes I’m excited that other world players have been given the spotlight.


----------



## abstract (Apr 29, 2018)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> I do think there’s a clear difference in writing quality pre-TS vs post-TS.  I don’t know if its the editors were better or more effective or if Oda’s planning was done better.  I have no idea, but outside of Zou, none of the arcs have come close in quality to pre-TS.  Dressrosa and WCI are bottom 5 arcs imo.




What actually happened is that you grew out of the shonen demographic.  Go back and read pre time skip today and tell me there aren’t flaws.  This shit is for teenagers dude.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 29, 2018)

Hype chapters are the best chapters, after all the grueling fights and what if scenarios you get the payoff of seeing bounties go up and main characters get hyped up.


----------



## Luke (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't know, but this was a fun chapter.


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 29, 2018)

HawkEye13 said:


> _Correction: There was so much negativity because WCI was trash and a chore to follow week after week, that's a fact. So a lot of people rightfully absolutely loathe it.  _
> 
> Lmao, the purpose of this tread was a dig at WCI to show that's absolutely hated:
> - Positive and excited atmosphere during zou
> ...


It's not hated, you just have a group of people who spend a lot of time whining


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 29, 2018)

HaxHax said:


> It's not hated, you just have a group of people who spend a lot of time whining


If thats the case, then why was there a mountain of negativity here, on OJ and YT during WCI


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 29, 2018)

HawkEye13 said:


> If its not hated, then way there was so much negativity here, on OJ and YT


because, as i was saying, you and a few others spent day and night whining about it

it's gonna be the exact same thing in 40-50 chapters. baby doesn't get his instant gratification, time to cry.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Apr 29, 2018)

HaxHax said:


> because, as i was saying, you and a few others spent day and night whining about it



Because the arc was pure garbage

Even the hardcore Oda dickriders at OJ was have mental breakdowns because of this shitty arc 

but hey, we left that shitty island, I don't want to keep talking about it.

Its time for the real deal with Wano

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 29, 2018)

HawkEye13 said:


> Because the arc was pure garbage
> 
> Even the hardcore Oda dickriders at OJ was have mental breakdowns because of this shitty arc
> 
> ...



wci > dressrosa/punk hazard > fishman island

most will agree

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 29, 2018)

abstract said:


> What actually happened is that you grew out of the shonen demographic.  Go back and read pre time skip today and tell me there aren’t flaws.  This shit is for teenagers dude.



I never said they were flawless, I’m saying they had far better writing and execution.  And especially when it comes to Dressrosa, the emotion is far more authentic and a lot of the pre-TS stuff was incredibly emotional where stuff from Dressrosa was forced and came off badly.  I loved Zou, so it’s not like there hasn’t been any post-TS content I’ve liked.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (May 1, 2018)

Big meme arc is over.

This arc was boring.
Sanji backstory is boring.
Sanji never got a real fight.
I hate Jinbe and wanted him to die.
But was disappointed.
People that wanted Jinbe to join.
Also got disappointed.
People that wanted Pudding to die.
Also got disappointed.

Boring arc is over and we can move on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2018)

Time for honest opinions. No lies. No forum reputation to uphold. Just honesty now

1. Shanks is WSM
2. This manga is better with Zoro
3. Nami is the best fit for Pirate Queen
4. Pre-skip is better than post-skip
5. Skypiea is a mediocre arc (that people conveniently forget was a big battle royale, not this paragon of adventure like it's claimed)
6. W7-EL will never be matched
7. Almost every post-skip Straw Hat looks worst
8. Fishman Island is the peak of Oda's art
9. The Supernovas are a larger net negative than net positive
10. Film Z is significantly better than Strong World


----------



## Typhon (May 8, 2018)

Dressrosa is the best time skip arc. There I said it


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2018)

A lot of those are just repeats of what's been discussed and complained about over the years tbh which makes this another generic complaint thread. I'll merge this with the main one.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 8, 2018)

like literally it would have been better if PeroPero was the yonkou "Big Daddy" since he was like the older wise in charge father of the crew. Katakuri was the first mate.


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2018)

Yes ok. Big Mum was trash. We've already ran this track. Merging with complaint thread.


----------



## Kishido (May 18, 2018)

Wrong section

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (May 18, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Vegeta and Sanji are similar
> 
> 
> Both are princes of a more or less fallen kingdom with an evil army
> ...


We've buried this and the big meme topics too much during wci man. Let's not start this up again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (May 23, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Fuck you


fuck you too


----------



## Kishido (May 23, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> fuck you too



Now let us talk a bit more seriously... 

What are you really thinking about post TS One Piece? Same goes for the people like @Canute87, @Edward Newgate or @Admiral Kizaru 

Do not give a darn about pieces of shit who will lick Oda's asshole for everything he does

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 23, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Now let us talk a bit more seriously...
> 
> What are you really thinking about post TS One Piece? Same goes for the people like @Canute87, @Edward Newgate or @Admiral Kizaru
> 
> Do not give a darn about pieces of shit who will lick Oda's asshole for everything he does


Has its faults and there're more than enough, sure, but it doesn't really take away from my enjoyment. Still looking forward to it every week.

But yeah, Sanji was terrible this arc. Hopefully it will change.


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Now let us talk a bit more seriously...
> 
> What are you really thinking about post TS One Piece? Same goes for the people like @Canute87, @Edward Newgate or @Admiral Kizaru
> 
> Do not give a darn about pieces of shit who will lick Oda's asshole for everything he does



Honestly Pre TS one piece had far more powerful moments.

The one moment in post TS that gave me the that pre vibe was when it was shown Big Dog and Cat were actually lying the entire time.

My problem with post TS it doesn't really take itself seriously. There's simply too much things going on in these arcs and they are unnecessarily long and drawn out.


----------



## Soca (May 23, 2018)

Kishido said:


> Now let us talk a bit more seriously...
> 
> What are you really thinking about post TS One Piece? Same goes for the people like @Canute87, @Edward Newgate or @Admiral Kizaru
> 
> Do not give a darn about pieces of shit who will lick Oda's asshole for everything he does



It's definitely lost it's magic. 

For one the adventure aspect of the story seems non existent these days. We're just sailing island to island to fulfill a mission, unlike pre-skip where we'd sail with blissful curiosity. We only ever had that once in the post skip and that was when the sea current carried them to punk hazard. We need that again or else why even bother giving us that log pose.

Also as @Canute87 said, Oda has severe issues with pacing. He also needs to stop setting shit up and not delivering. Start answering some long unanswered questions already.The constant teasing and playing with silhouette bs isn't cool anymore. Show what you have to show and explain what you have to explain. We're getting old out here we don't have patience for nonsense.


----------



## Kishido (May 24, 2018)

Well thanks for your replies and I agree with all your points and will add one thing... Is the "overcomplicating" the story with throwing in too much new characters and even starting to give backstories to everyone.

While there are some cool characters most of them are just forgetable... 

I miss the straight forward. Beat the shit out of a villian/complete mission and move on... focusing on the storry of the SHs and not everboy introduced.

As Canute said... The only beautiful moment and arc for me, which was good is Zou... Had some pre TS vibes.

But from Fishmen Island to WCI everything was mostly underwhelming.

Hope Wano will reignite my passion but I have my doubts... Had a reason why I left during Dressrosa and again during WCI


----------



## B Rabbit (May 25, 2018)

I mean...we talk about pointless flashbacks but Gaimon had an entire chapter dedicated to him and his own flashback. 

Tbh Post skip as its flaws but its being overplayed. Although the pacing leaves you asking why?


----------



## Fel1x (May 30, 2018)

As for complaints about post-TS time:

except Katakuri there wasn't any good post TS antagonists.
As for "long and drawn out" acrs there were such arcs in pre-TS time. so, can't complain about it.

But the cake plot is absolutely one of the most useless things in the manga so far


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 31, 2018)

Fel1x said:


> As for complaints about post-TS time:
> 
> except Katakuri there wasn't any good post TS antagonists.
> As for "long and drawn out" acrs there were such arcs in pre-TS time. so, can't complain about it.
> ...



Dressrosa may have taken too long but Doflamingo was a mangificent bastard. Katakuri in contrast has the personality of a door knob.


----------



## Fel1x (May 31, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Dressrosa may have taken too long but Doflamingo was a mangificent bastard. Katakuri in contrast has the personality of a door knob.


well, true. Doflamingo was a legit villain, while Katakuri was just an antagonist, Luffy's rival. But it doesn't mean he was boring if he is not a psycho like Doffy

Btw I didn't mention Doflamingo because he was introduced before TS.


----------



## Vannuys (Jun 7, 2018)

It becomes really bad when there’s fights though.


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2018)

Vannuys said:


> It becomes really bad when there’s fights though.


Into the complaint thread you go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Vannuys said:


> It becomes really bad when there’s fights though.



I mean depends. I kinda didn't like either of Luffy's main fights against Cracker or Katakuri. One was too gimmicky and had Cracker turn from a badass warrior into a snot nosed little shit who doesn't want to get scratched, and the other went on for way too long with a seeming turnaround that Oda completely forgot about to just redo the last few chapters of the fight all over again.

I enjoyed the fight against Doflamingo.....which was a hell of a long time ago, I will grant you that.

At least Nami did something this arc though once again she was basically stuck on crowd control duty like every arc.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Mom and Kaidou is literally Alvida and Buggy :giorgio

Bleach >>>>>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2018)

Good job, Oda! You successfully commited career suicide! 

Seriously, this has to be one the worst chapters in the series. Nothing happened! Its pure filler and nonesense. And Oda recycled every introduction in the New World by separating the Straw Hats for the 73728189281074th time! 

Reverie was doing really well with the world building and story progression and we see an abundant of threads and very good OL activity in the previous weeks but Oda just had to fuck things up by jumping abruptly to Wano. 

The pace will be Hunter x Hunter level of bullshit because we will have 50+ chapters of filler with Oda brain farting ways to reunite the Straw Hats without becoming too familiar with the past arcs. I’m getting tired of this shit tbh. 

Look at the fucking threads.


----------



## Silver (Jul 6, 2018)

Sure he could have done more, but It was a necessary transitional chapter.


... and Oda's career isnt ending anytime soon


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't care if he repeats the same framework every arc. Repetition isn't the main problem right now.

His writing has been really scattered. It's as though he no longer plans arcs in advance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2018)

A transition chapter after a break? Yeah cool. 

Separating the SH its a meme now. I won’t be surprised if there’s another 2-5yrs timeskip before the final arc because the SH will have to find each other again after a total ass beating


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 6, 2018)

The bitching started again


----------



## neonlight (Jul 6, 2018)

I think Oda should take a break and come up with new ideas. Recycling is done too many times already. Arc introduction, crew splitting, Luffy Zoro wandering around and involving in skirmishes they can potentially end in one shot but deliberately extend it , desperate princess/people needed saving from cruel villain, villainy gets even more intense as more plot is revealed in flashback, Luffy gets angry and says he will kick ass and finally beats villain with new techniques, bounty increase...proceed to next arc..ugh..


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 6, 2018)

Just recently we had this thread: 

And now we're already back to these kind of threads.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

When is the burial ceremony?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 6, 2018)

No Zoro, no reverie, more sanji, more luffy 

Can't say it's wrong to bitch about this chapter. I forgive Oda bcs he intruduced the ghettopus.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 6, 2018)

Oda is fucking garbage


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 6, 2018)

Goda has returned back to Oda once again 

It was good while it lasted. 


I thought we was going to have 15 chapters of Reverie but It's 100% confirmed he can't go on due to his thirst for the SHs.

Looks like we are back to mediocy for a while.

Well then back to reading spoilers until we get to Kaido/Zoro/Supernovas.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 6, 2018)

This was quite a cool, adventurous chapter. It's one of those early 'getting to know the island' chapters. There is no use reading the spoilers and talking about them for chapter like these though, so yeah, OL activity will drop.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 6, 2018)

I'll start

* Gedatsu doing whatever he does anymore in Alabasta
* Dadan getting drunk and yelling about Garp
* I'd even settle for a scene showing what _Perona _of all people is doing right now


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Silver said:


> Sure he could have done more, but It was a necessary transitional chapter.
> 
> 
> ... and Oda's career isnt ending anytime soon



Was it though ? Cause this could have been summed up in a page or two after the fact with us joining in media res.

Honestly there's nothing here that would be missed if it were just skipped.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Do not diss my boy Weevil


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2018)

Moving to the complaint thread. We have that thread for a bloody reason.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Moving to the complaint thread. We have that thread for a bloody reason.



Sure. Move all the threads here. And watch like 3 threads that will remain in the telegrams. Good job!


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sure. Move all the threads here. And watch like 3 threads that will remain in the telegrams. Good job!



Son if you don't like the situation move on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Son if you don't like the situation move on.



You always move my threads somewhere else. I know you have a personal problem with me. 

There are like 4 duplicate threads and my thread was the first one that was posted but the other 3 are not being moved here. Okay..


----------



## neonlight (Jul 6, 2018)

Oda has lost touch with the fans' expectation.


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> There are like 4 duplicate threads and my thread was the first one that was posted but the other 3 are not being moved here. Okay..


They're all in here.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Shame we will have to wait until chapter 1000s to him to be fully revealed 

It pretty much confirmed there won't be any switching between Reverie and Wano. Green Bull won't leave his position at the Reverie to come to Wano. If any Admirals will go to Wano, it will be Akainu or Kizaru.

@Admiral Kizaru @Furinji Saiga 
Remember when we weren't too bothered about the shilhouette...., we thought Oda was going to reveal him in an epic moment a few chapters later in the Reverie 


A lot of ppl also thought Dragon vs Green Bull was going to happen

Green Bull will be fully revealed in chapter 1003.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 12, 2018)

I still believe he will be revealed soon, I think the Marines will be involved in Wano. 

Sakazuki will send Ryokugyu and Kizaru, justice will come to Wano.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## chaintoad (Jul 12, 2018)

HawkEye13 said:


> It pretty much confirmed there won't be any switching between Reverie and Wano.


Really? Where?
I have still some faith


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jul 12, 2018)

No time for any outsiders in the Luffy show.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess now we will be getting some info about the meeting via newspaper. Still hoping it will jump chapters from Wano to that.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jul 13, 2018)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> No time for any outsiders in the Luffy show.



Yeah god forbid someone even takes 1 percent of his panel time. 

He needs it all!!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 13, 2018)

Didn't the official VIZ translator say he saw Ryukugyus full reveal in a chapter? Wonder what happened to that.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2018)

That sarcasm ain't working. Moved to the complaint thread. 


GrizzlyClaws said:


> Didn't the official VIZ translator say he saw Ryukugyus full reveal in a chapter? Wonder what happened to that.


It's probably incoming. Wait n see.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lmao, so all we can talk about now are princesses treads. All the rightfull ciritism is just getting lump here. 

But hey its all about positivity.

Even the World cup tread allows for OP ciritism 

No wonder this section have been on fast decline.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 14, 2018)

I so wish we could have an arc with Zoro in it where he doesn't get a designated fight.

I know I know but come on, dude's had way too many. And maybe *someone else* (hint hint) can demonstrate their 2 years of training* 311* chapters into the New World


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I so wish we could have an arc with Zoro in it where he doesn't get a designated fight.
> 
> I know I know but come on, dude's had way too many. And maybe *someone else* (hint hint) can demonstrate their 2 years of training* 311* chapters into the New World


It looks like Oda's gearing up for Robin to get some shine but so he teased that in Dressrosa too but Cavendish took over. I hope he doesn't make the same mistake here. Same goes for Usopp. He's overdue for a good match.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> It looks like Oda's gearing up for Robin to get some shine but so he teased that in Dressrosa too but Cavendish took over. I hope he doesn't make the same mistake here. Same goes for Usopp. He's overdue for a good match.



He at least took down Sugar. Meanwhile Robin's last named opponent was Hammond. You know, the random nobody who wasn't even an executive, never showed any combat abilities and was knocked out instantly ?


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> He at least took down Sugar. Meanwhile Robin's last named opponent was Hammond. You know, the random nobody who wasn't even an executive, never showed any combat abilities and was knocked out instantly ?



You know what still fucks with me about that shit? She had a perfectly good matchup with the swordsman dude but Oda gave him to Zoro only for Zoro to say "you couldn't even kill my boredom" 

Bitch what? 

Why the fuck would you go out of your way to have Zoro one shot somebody instead of giving us a potentially decent matchup with someone who fights via submission moves vs a poisonous skin dude? I know Zoro's a a fan favourite but goddamn people like the other strawhats too Oda


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 14, 2018)

Soca said:


> You know what still fucks with me about that shit? She had a perfectly good matchup with the swordsman dude but Oda gave him to Zoro only for Zoro to say "you couldn't even kill my boredom"
> 
> Bitch what?
> 
> Why the fuck would you go out of your way to have Zoro one shot somebody instead of giving us a potentially decent matchup with someone who fights via submission moves vs a poisonous skin dude? I know Zoro's a a fan favourite but goddamn people like the other strawhats too Oda



You know, the fact that he couldn't even come up with one more Executive for the NFP for Robin to take down in an arc where she was supposed to show off her new powers was bad enough, especially since Oda basically spent a decade ignoring her original powerset, just so she is once again stuck with crowd control.

But worse is when you have an arc where half the crew is gone, pair her up with someone, namely Gladius, set up as if she is actually going to fight, and then have her turn tail and decide she should go and pull support duty for Rebecca _out of nowhere_, so that Bartolomeo, a character introduced _*that same arc*_, gets to have a one on one fight but Robin doesn't.

Nami has a far lower offensive capability and yet she isn't shat on nearly as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 26, 2018)

with Im being revealed as the strongest person in the world. I give no flying fucks about Kaido. i want to see more of her


----------



## Gentlecook (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey, I have to discuss something you may have thought about aswell. 

Since the timeskip I only enjoyed the little "information/connection" arcs between the major arcs like Zou, reverie, marines discussing about pirates and current events etc.. 

The major arcs - Fishman Island, Punk Hazard, Dressrosa and Whole Cake Island were big disappointments in my opinion. They all had similarities: Fanbase hype, a promising start and interesting story set up. But someshow Oda manages to fu*k up these bases and ruin them schematically by..

- throwing in way too many characters and most of them are unlikeable, boring and annoying
- Too many chapters Strawhats running away in chaotic and fking uninteresting ways (Punk Hazard with that stupid kids, cant remember the Dressrosa running aymore but I bet it was shit too and had to to with that unneccessary dwarfes, Big Moms 5 months lasting cake chase in "Sanji's year" were the worst panels Oda ever drawed)
- almost no interaction between SH's anymore, but rather Oda seperates them too long
- fights became shit even Oda tries to be original and creative
- WCI (even though I didn't lose my hope after Punk Hazard and Dressrosa) killed the Sanji i loved since Baratie in so many ways, I think Oda can't give back the feeling people had about Sanji and his unique character
- no memorable moments anymore
- etc.......................................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Aug 5, 2018)

I think Wano will be better than the other long arcs, but worse than the transitional arcs. A solid 6/10.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 5, 2018)

Oda's problem has been pacing.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 5, 2018)

Oda's greatest strenght is world building but it's at the same time a huge disadvantage to the pace of the manga because uncountable character's belong to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Oda's greatest strenght is world building but it's at the same time a huge disadvantage to the pace of the manga because uncountable character's belong to it.



I somewhat agree. though I don't think WCI is as bad as people here claim. Dressrosa I can understand, Oda placed way too many characters/ side plots in focus with that arc that it became messy by the end.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2018)

It's always the running
We forget the running across the desert in alabasta, the running up the bean stalk in skypeia, the running to catch up to Robin in enes lobby, the running through the mansion twice in thriller bark

Remebering that it's no surprise we get running after Hody, running with out of the collapsing factory, running away from the birdcage, and running away from big mom

Oda thinks that for there to be real tension and stakes there needs to be people running away from danger, and whether he's right or wrong it's nothing to do with the timeskip


----------



## Nox (Aug 5, 2018)

Too err is human nature. However, by making this thread you have invoked the classic OL trap card: The Jinx.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2018)

shit said:


> It's always the running
> We forget the running across the desert in alabasta, the running up the bean stalk in skypeia, the running to catch up to Robin in enes lobby, the running through the mansion twice in thriller bark
> 
> Remebering that it's no surprise we get running after Hody, running with out of the collapsing factory, running away from the birdcage, and running away from big mom
> ...



That's why it's called Run Piece


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 6, 2018)

He's already introducing a lot of new characters, considering how many known characters that have to be expanded upon will be involved, it's going to be a real challenge not to drag out the arc and fuck up the pacing with subplots.

imo it has the potential for an Alabasta level arc, but it can also be a Dressrosa, I'm realistically thinking somewhere in-between.


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 6, 2018)

too many interesting and epic characters will be there. he can't ruin it even if he try. 

But there are people that already bitching about this arc. haters gonna hate no matter how hard manga will deliver.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Aug 6, 2018)

The arc has been interesting so far in my opinion. I have a feeling this will be better than the previous arcs since it's something Oda really wanted to do.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 6, 2018)

Probably.


----------



## Muah (Aug 6, 2018)

Idk what you are talking about. DO, dressrosa you and ECO were all really excellent arcs. In like the 7 years the only thing I can complain about is excessive running, ropes, chains, wall, Usopp vs trebol  Luffy rejecting a fleet and Sanji trolling.  You people are too sentsitive.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2018)

@Soca why move this? The forum is inactive as it is, no need to make moves that will enhance that, especially by moving it to a sticky that is completely abandoned and pointless.


----------



## Yin (Aug 6, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Oda's greatest strenght is world building but it's at the same time a huge disadvantage to the pace of the manga because uncountable character's belong to it.


2 people within this poll actually think Wano is going to be a fuck up. If anything it will clear things up for Zoro's build up as a solid character.


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2018)

Shrike said:


> @Soca why move this? The forum is inactive as it is, no need to make moves that will enhance that, especially by moving it to a sticky that is completely abandoned and pointless.



Because it's the same ol complaints that we've been bitching about for years (dressrosa is bad, pacing is trashing, too much running,  yada yada yada) 

Makes no sense to have a completely new thread towards it when we already have 1.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 6, 2018)

Soca said:


> Because it's the same ol complaints that we've been bitching about for years (dressrosa is bad, pacing is trashing, too much running,  yada yada yada)
> 
> Makes no sense to have a completely new thread towards it when we already have 1.



I really like you, but the way you mods run this place it will keep getting emptier. You'll see your hypocrisy once you start making such threads under team bitching flag once again.


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I really like you, but the way you mods run this place it will keep getting emptier.



I mean you say that but some have also tried to bash me saying that the cynical behaviour I promoted back then was part of the reason why some cats left as well. So there's genuinely no winning for me as far as how I mod the section. But as long as the numbers don't drastically drop which they haven't if you keep up with the OL numbers thread



Then it's fine




> You'll see your hypocrisy once you start making such threads under team bitching flag once again.



There is no hypocrisy. If there is a _unique_ complaint towards the current arc then complaints will be left out of this thread just like they were during WCI (at least most of them) but if there's the same ol complaints talking about the same thing over and over again (pacing, dressrosa, running, oda is terrible, etc) then they're going in here.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2018)

this arc fucking sucks
crybaby fucking sucks


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2018)

I find this lol worthy that OL is dying because @Soca  won't let us bitch. Back in 2011 we lost a huge chunk of members every year because of the bitching. Plus we have to take into the account the Reddit, Youtube, and OJ communities that just bombarded with abundant popularity over the last two years. The fact this section stays in the the top under a NARUTO forum and a forum kinda dying after NARUTO ended is a testement to how well this forum is being modded.

I was around for the SH4L days. Great guy, but was not around for his last couple years. The Admins back then were retarded for not making this section priority for mods earlier.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 20, 2018)

Which manga goona end first? One Piece or HunterxHunter?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 22, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Which manga goona end first? One Piece or HunterxHunter?



Hunter x Hunter

Ending. As in concluding it's story.

HA.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Ending. As in concluding it's story.
> 
> HA.


I think everyone here should bet.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 23, 2018)

One Piece really does suck. 

no trolling, chapters these days literally boring as fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2018)

Nathan Copeland said:


> One Piece really does suck.
> 
> no trolling, chapters these days literally boring as fuck



Then take a break or leave instead of going into regular threads with a picket sign saying it sucks. We get it.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 23, 2018)

Soca said:


> Then take a break or leave instead of going into regular threads with a picket sign saying it sucks. We get it.


no just because it's oda doesn't mean that i can't give my constructive criticism


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2018)

Nathan Copeland said:


> no just because it's oda doesn't mean that i can't give my constructive criticism



Except it's almost never constructive criticism, it's literally you going into a thread saying one piece sucks or boring  or some other manga is better than one piece.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 23, 2018)

one piss is piss shit


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 24, 2018)

Soca said:


> Except it's almost never constructive criticism, it's literally you going into a thread saying one piece sucks or boring  or some other manga is better than one piece.


but it's the truth.

alright let me go into depth

-The main characters are seriously underdeveloped.
-The pacing is horrible (even Kubo never gave us terrible pacing like this)
- Uninteresting characters getting screen time. 
- Breaks

want more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 30, 2018)

it's not some complaint post but if One piece will be a really weekly manga I will forgive anything that happened or will happen to the manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 30, 2018)

Nathan Copeland said:


> but it's the truth.
> 
> alright let me go into depth
> 
> ...



Dude

That is patently false.

See here



A full page of literal dead air, where 60 % of the page is a completely blank panel.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 30, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Dude
> 
> That is patently false.
> 
> ...


lol and oda has pages full of shit and still doesn't get to the point :


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 1, 2018)

the pacing of wano has been superb

just because you have no interest in what is happening, it doesn't mean it's bad pacing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 1, 2018)

mayday123 said:


> the pacing of wano has been superb
> 
> just because you have no interest in what is happening, it doesn't mean it's bad pacing


lol luffy vs fat gag fodder sumo

good pacing


----------



## mayday123 (Sep 2, 2018)

just because you have no interest in what is happening, it doesn't mean it's bad pacing


----------



## Soca (Sep 6, 2018)

Fuck secrets. I hate them. I hate them with a passion. 

Answer some shit. You have a databook out now and you won't even answer if roger had haki. Really?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

Soca said:


> Fuck secrets. I hate them. I hate them with a passion.
> 
> Answer some shit. You have a databook out now and you won't even answer if roger had haki. Really?



I can't imagine that being a big reveal either way.

And if the data book at least provided data we didn't have and could use. There's what 45 new characters from the Reverie not yet named. Dude brings these guys up since before WCI but then decides not to name most of em even in something like a databook, which is supposed to be a compendium of raw data.

It's literally the perfect place for that since a SBS just doesn't have the place for it.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2018)

Part one was great but Part two just isn't the same.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 9, 2018)

Soca said:


> Fuck secrets. I hate them. I hate them with a passion.
> 
> Answer some shit. You have a databook out now and you won't even answer if roger had haki. Really?



I just wanna see BM's bounty.

I made a betting thread and everything


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 10, 2018)

The latest chapter so far seems like a filler...
Not to forget this ridiculous design


----------



## Akainusama (Sep 18, 2018)

I want to see the full extent of Basil Hawkin's fruit. I hope Law doesn't OHKO him before that happens.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 18, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I just wanna see BM's bounty.
> 
> I made a betting thread and everything



There's no good reason why Oda can't have a definite bounty in mind at present. Sure he may not want to get into the issue of not being able to hype sub-Yonko commanders via bounties anymore because in story progression would at that point demand they'd have to be higher than the ones he previously set for a Yonko....but is it really that hard to say set yourself  a limit of say 1-5 billion for top commanders, 7-15 ish for any second in command and around 20,25 + for a Yonko and stick to that ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 18, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> There's no good reason why Oda can't have a definite bounty in mind at present. Sure he may not want to get into the issue of not being able to hype sub-Yonko commanders via bounties anymore because in story progression would at that point demand they'd have to be higher than the ones he previously set for a Yonko....but is it really that hard to say set yourself  a limit of say 1-5 billion for top commanders, 7-15 ish for any second in command and around 20,25 + for a Yonko and stick to that ?



Oda is cagey about bounties, tha's his thing.

Also I take it that he wanted to reveal Luffy's yonkou bounty first.

Still salty tho


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 19, 2018)

Re-read the Luffy vs Katakuri fight. While it was a pretty good fight, Oda fudged up.


----------



## Rmstorm (Feb 1, 2019)

AceBizzle said:


> Re-read the Luffy vs Katakuri fight. While it was a pretty good fight, Oda fudged up.


Yes he did, however he made Luffy to weak and wrote himself into a corner. Now to dig himself out, he threw away good consistency that pre timeskip set up.

This make me affraid for the implications of it all, especially since the way he is handling things, this series will have a worse reputation for a worse ending and or series decline than Bleach or Naruto.

He can rectify thie problems by actaully developing the Strawhats, not reseting their development at the end of every arc. He should also have a 2nd timeskip.

Big Mom having  amnesia,  to help Luffy fight Kaido is horrible, as well as cheap. This will definetly break One Piece forever, should Oda go through with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rmstorm (Feb 24, 2019)

Why is Raizo so useless, when Oda had to make a Yonko have amnesia to help Luffy.


----------



## Gobee129 (Jun 25, 2019)

Decreasing quality + High expectations + Weekly reading = A dangerous combo


----------



## neonlight (Jun 26, 2019)

Plot is forced rather than naturally following the earlier narrative.


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2019)

b-b-but lufi vs kataki way bettr than lufi v luci


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> b-b-but lufi vs kataki way bettr than lufi v luci



You being sarcastic ? : P



AceBizzle said:


> Re-read the Luffy vs Katakuri fight. While it was a pretty good fight, Oda fudged up.



Yes. That fight lasted entirely too long, Oda had several fakeouts with supposed turn around moments for Luffy and Katakuri's fruit being used as a mirror of Luffy's resulted in most of his attacks just not being very visually interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonney (Jul 5, 2019)

Wano has been mostly good so far apart from Oda insisting on 

1. Being determined to make the Samurai all look wacky or goofy in some manner (barring Kinemon, Kyoshiro & Kiku to an extent). I know this is Odas bread and butter but really mang, even the Galley La dudes looked more intimidating, as did cats like the Gladiators.

2. Failing to make the villain Samurai relevant with fodder Orochi only having Kyoshiro who seems maybe questionable about his allegiances.

3. Using Big Mom in the way he has, completely making her fail again and again as soon as it looks like he will allow her some leeway. Odas problem with women and sexist bullshit extends to Robin not getting a fight in forever which is bullshit, ??? (I will add to this after  telegrams is moved over), Smoothies so far uselessness.

We know all the problems of part 2 - off paneling, lack of tension, fake hype, PIS / CIS in escapes, dragged pacing.

I think Oda's ultimate problem is that he is a hoarder in a sense, every idea or design he has must be included in some way. I bet when he makes characters he ends up with heaps of 'off cuts' who he makes into new characters later on. This goes into how his estimates for how far into the series he is or how long is left is always wrong because he has no impulse control when it comes to adding heaps of extra things in. All the ingredients for top quality are there, but the ball is often dropped. 

The Strawhats having a single chapter talking about their exploits would be fantastic, the time wasted with the unfunny and rediculous fake Strawhats could be better spent on a real reunion. 

Fishman Island could have been interesting if the New Fishman pirates were a defeated and the suddenly stronger villains were Pekoms and Tamago (Thriller Bark style - they fight Luffy on Moms orders). Either that or Oda could have actually made Hody strong without the ES bullshit or made him less of Arlong lite in terms of personality, maybe if the NFP were a crew who sailed the New World and became resentful after Big Mom started extorting them. Fisher Tiger being killed by Kizaru would alleviate some complaints. Sanji nosebleed situation should be mitigated. 

If Punk Hazard was 25ish chapters long with it being at the snappy pacing that SA had then it could pass off as a 8/10 arc - just cut the fat. Dressrosa taken down to half length with the Dwarves being reduced in scope, SH taking the main fights, slightly stronger Seats, Sabo tying up Fujitora at the time of Luffy & Law vs Doffy and the chanting with Birdcage being held being reduced / removed then we have a much better result. Heck Fujitora can have any number of reasons to be preoccupied, maybe he almost steps in when he sees things getting out of hand - but checks himself anything rather than standing around for your moral crusade when people are dying around you. 

Smoker shouldn't have been treated like a punching bag, Luffy once rival chaser is now merely a fodder in contrast to the future Pirate King, Oda dropped him like a bad deuce. Sanji deserved a real fight, is there anything wrong with him defeating some of Moms non sweet commander kids? 

I also think Oda severely dropped the ball with Doflamingo when it comes to the potential of Luffy being forced to fight a Nakama controlled with Parasite. Imagine instead of Luffy losing Gear 4th and needing time, that Doflamingo had a Nakama as a meat shield stopping Luffy in his tracks until Parasite somehow got bypassed. Imagine the tension if Law was possessed after his arm got taken - Law accepting his death to allow Luffy to punch through him to defeat Doflamingo would be pretty sad and fitting (even if Oda could allow a fakeout death as he usually does). This shit could even take the place of Bellamy getting smacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

